# Hallmark Channel Movies: The Official Thread



## Graymalkin

There seem to be a few inveterate fans of the Hallmark Channel and Hallmark Movies & Mysteries out there. Let this thread be a place to discuss them, either in sincere appreciation or just plain snark.

The Washington Post published an article today (Dec. 10, 2017) about the Hallmark Channel's Christmas movies and how they've become quite popular viewing during this time of political upheaval. The link is We can't take any more of 2017, so we've turned to the Hallmark Channel in desperation (probably behind a paywall, alas).

I've been watching the Hallmark Channel's movies for several years now, because there's almost always original programming available on Saturday nights. And right now, I'm watching it most of the time (along with HGTV) because I need to escape from "all that stuff out there." You know what I'm talking about.


----------



## Peter000

I usually only watch during Christmastime, for the holiday movies. But I love it. I've been tempted to subscribe to the app, but it's too much when I already have access to the channels.


----------



## Graymalkin

Upcoming original air dates:

Tonight (12/10): "Sharing Christmas" on Hallmark Channel, "Karen Kingsbury's Maggie's Christmas Miracle" on Hallmark Movies & Mysteries.

Saturday, 12/16: "Christmas Next Door" on Hallmark Channel, "Rocky Mountain Christmas" on Hallmark Movies & Mysteries.

Sunday, 12/17: "The Christmas Connection" on Hallmark Channel, "Romance at Reindeer Lodge" on Hallmark Movies & Mysteries.

Note: If you don't have both channels, do not despair. Hallmark Channel usually airs an HM&M movie the following week. If you watch every movie marked "(2017)," you should catch them all.


----------



## Graymalkin

While Christmas is the main focus of Hallmark movies, it also does a few for Valentine's Day, springtime in general, the Fourth of July, and autumn (Halloween and Thanksgiving).


----------



## Peter000

It seems like they have more new holiday movies this year than in the past. Or maybe I'm just noticing now.


----------



## DVR_Dave

Graymalkin said:


> Saturday, 12/16: "Rocky Mountain Christmas" on Hallmark Movies & Mysteries.


It wasn't in my guide so I looked at the website; it says: Premieres Friday, December 22nd at 9/8c


----------



## osu1991

Peter000 said:


> It seems like they have more new holiday movies this year than in the past. Or maybe I'm just noticing now.


31 is the number, I think, for new Christmas movies this year. Pretty much there is a new movie every Saturday on one of the two channels. There are a few weeks in between Holidays or Themes that there will be a repeat. I'm a fan of the Fall and Christmas movies. The Gourmet Detective and Garage Sale Mystery series on HMM too.

I've watched Hallmark for several years now as it's just good family friendly entertainment. I don't need any more political this or that or CSI and Law and Order spinoffs. Adding Home Improvement and Last Man Standing to the daytime rotation hooked me for more time on the channel.


----------



## Graymalkin

DVR_Dave said:


> It wasn't in my guide so I looked at the website; it says: Premieres Friday, December 22nd at 9/8c


Perhaps that's when it premieres on the Hallmark Channel? Because I've got my TiVo set to record it on Hallmark Movies & Mysteries at 9 p.m. 12/16.

Also, both of my Hallmark channels are marked as Eastern feeds. Could they differ from schedules on the Western feeds?


----------



## Graymalkin

I do watch the Hallmark series, as well. They don’t film as many Gourmet Detective episodes as I’d like.


----------



## sushikitten

I would never purposefully sit and watch one as 

1) I have such a huge backlog of other things to watch (conservatively 100 movies and 100 TV episodes, not including series' I would like to binge).

2) I don't really do schlocky feel-good movies were you know it's all going to end well. (I like a happy ending as much as the next guy (TWSS?) but there's something about these sappy movies I just don't care for.)

But my parents are here and my dad (of all people) put one on last night. And I was setting up my new phone so I was stuck. And it wasn't as horrible as I'd imagined but I won't need to watch another one...Ever. LOL


----------



## Mikeguy

And so, when does Candace Cameron Bure play the Hallmark movie nice Jewish girl who leaves home and her small town for Chicago as a young adult, having been spurned by her boyfriend and vowing never to return to a small town, only to return home on the first day of Chanukah years later (her father having died the year before, leaving her mother alone), bumping into a nice, cute Jewish boy (played by Milo Ventimiglia?) while shopping for food for the first nite festivities, and then bumping into him each Chanukah day thereafter until they are firmly in love, and engaged, by the eighth day of Chanukah, at which point she reveals all to her mother who then winks into the camera as the scene, fades - to - black . . . ?


----------



## osu1991

Graymalkin said:


> Perhaps that's when it premieres on the Hallmark Channel? Because I've got my TiVo set to record it on Hallmark Movies & Mysteries at 9 p.m. 12/16.
> 
> Also, both of my Hallmark channels are marked as Eastern feeds. Could they differ from schedules on the Western feeds?


Guide may be screwed up now or Hallmark changed the schedule. I set a timer for it a few days ago and I still have it in my to do list, but if you actually look at the guide it now shows A Joyous Christmas (2017) in that time slot on the 16th. My guide was updated today at noon central.


----------



## Graymalkin

My TiVo was last updated at 7 a.m. today, so I may be behind on the schedule.


----------



## rharmelink

I watch either the Hallmark channel or the Hallmark Mysteries and Movies channel quite a bit. But most often as something in the background.


----------



## alpacaboy

They are a game to me like bingo. Now, after the first 5 or 10 minutes, I can pretty much call most of them - the 1:45 conflict and the resolve. I think I've almost cracked the formula. It's great though when they surprise me.

Hmm... an artist reluctant to show their work... and the other is in charge of a marketing campaign... I wonder if the artist's work will be used to save the day?
She starts the movie with a boyfriend or maybe a fiance... hmm... what's his shelf life going to be? He seems a little controlling... oh! he's a real estate developer - kiss of death! Take a drink if the starting boyfriend tries to sell the lead woman's business without her consent.

70 movies surveyed(so far), mostly produced by Hallmark, and a lot from Lifetime...
- Most Hallmark movies pass the Bectel Test, and many pass the reverse. But I'm pretty generous - sometimes, it comes down to one 2-line conversation. But since they're mostly RomComs or RomDrams, most of the scene pairings tend to be male-female, and the same-sex scenes tend to be about the potential romantic partner.
- 18 involve magic, 7 involve fate/destiny/coincidence
- 8 star Lacey Chabert, 5 Alicia Witt, 3 Danica McKellar, and 3 feature Cynthia Gibb
- 16 have, or imply Santa, 4 have Mrs. Clause
- 7 have a lead character named Holly, and 1 has a secondary named Holly
- 8 involve a conflict with real estate sales or development. Consistently, real estate developers tend to be evil.
- 16 one or both leads are writers/journalists/bloggers. I guess "write what you know," right?
- 11 plots involve celebrities or royalty
- 10 involve marketing or advertising
- 5 involve a chef or cook
- 4 involve designing or manufacturing clothing
- 4 involve lawyers

and I haven't been tracking concealed identity, but i gotta say: lots of those!


----------



## Graymalkin

You left out Candace Cameron Bure (her fans call her “CCB”), who’s done at least 12 movies. (I’m not sure, though, if that number includes the Aurora Teagarden Mysteries.)


----------



## alpacaboy

Graymalkin said:


> You left out Candace Cameron Bure (her fans call her "CCB"), who's done at least 12 movies. (I'm not sure, though, if that number includes the Aurora Teagarden Mysteries.)


I haven't seen the CCB movies. But yeah, I see she's advertised in a lot.

Like I know Cynthia Gibb has been in more like 8, but I haven't been able to access all of them.


----------



## osu1991

Taylor Cole, Erin Krakow, Lori Loughlin and Brooke D'orsay are in quite a few too.


----------



## osu1991

Graymalkin said:


> My TiVo was last updated at 7 a.m. today, so I may be behind on the schedule.


Looks like they changed the date. The scroll tonight across Maggies Christmas Miracle on HMM showed Rocky Mountain Christmas premiere as Dec 22nd.


----------



## terpfan1980

Tonight featured Meadow Soprano herself (in a repeat from prior years). That was in the "repeat" slot, not the original/premiere slot.


----------



## rharmelink

alpacaboy said:


> 70 movies surveyed(so far), mostly produced by Hallmark...


Many involve a small town.

You could also attribute many to about 10 main [male] actors as well.

Also Brooke Burns -- 4 rom-coms (3 Christmas) and 4 Gourmet Mystery movies.


----------



## zalusky

Many involve the kiss in the last minute. Aka sleepless in Seattle.


----------



## Peter000

zalusky said:


> Many involve the kiss in the last minute. Aka sleepless in Seattle.


The leads almost never kiss until the last moment of the movie. Then credits roll!


----------



## alpacaboy

osu1991 said:


> Taylor Cole, Erin Krakow, Lori Loughlin and Brooke D'orsay are in quite a few too.


I only saw 2 Lori Loughlin Christmas movies: "Every Christmas Has a Story"(liked it) and "Northpole: Open For Christmas"(thought it was just okay).

I thought that was it. Are there any others you'd recommend?


----------



## alpacaboy

terpfan1980 said:


> Tonight featured Meadow Soprano herself (in a repeat from prior years). That was in the "repeat" slot, not the original/premiere slot.


Was that "The Christmas Note"? I like that one.


----------



## John Gillespie

The Psych movie hung a lantern on Maggie Lawson's Hallmark work. Is she in a new holiday movie?


----------



## DeDondeEs

My friend recently but introduced me to these movies. They are a feel-good escape from reality. 

Last Saturday night we switched back and forth between LivePD and the Hallmark channel. It was an odd juxtaposition. It felt like drinking a Red Bull and vodka (well I’ve never had one of those, but I can imagine). 

One minute it is some intoxicated guy with no license or registration, the next it is the love story of some single bakery owner/worker played by an 80’s child star who either needs the help of some single local business owner or finds out that she is related to or dating royalty.


----------



## Steveknj

Mikeguy said:


> And so, when does Candace Cameron Bure play the Hallmark movie nice Jewish girl who leaves home and her small town for Chicago as a young adult, having been spurned by her boyfriend and vowing never to return to a small town, only to return home on the first day of Chanukah years later (her father having died the year before, leaving her mother alone), bumping into a nice, cute Jewish boy (played by Milo Ventimiglia?) while shopping for food for the first nite festivities, and then bumping into him each Chanukah day thereafter until they are firmly in love, and engaged, by the eighth day of Chanukah, at which point she reveals all to her mother who then winks into the camera as the scene, fades - to - black . . . ?


I'd watch that movie


----------



## osu1991

alpacaboy said:


> I only saw 2 Lori Loughlin Christmas movies: "Every Christmas Has a Story"(liked it) and "Northpole: Open For Christmas"(thought it was just okay).
> 
> I thought that was it. Are there any others you'd recommend?


I think those are the only two Hallmark Christmas movies she has done, as she is part of the cast of the Hallmark series When Calls The Heart, her next Christmas Movie is on Christmas Day in the When Calls The Heart Christmas.

She has done so many Garage Sale Mystery Movies lately, I don't think she has had time for much else besides When Calls The Heart and a few appearances on Fuller House.


----------



## Graymalkin

John Gillespie said:


> The Psych movie hung a lantern on Maggie Lawson's Hallmark work. Is she in a new holiday movie?


Yes, it premiered Saturday night. "Christmas Encore," with one of Hallmark's favorite male leads, Brennan Elliot. However, that movie may have been referring to her earlier Hallmark movie, "My Favorite Wedding," which aired in June (which, of course, is Hallmark's Wedding Month).


----------



## Graymalkin

Mikeguy said:


> And so, when does Candace Cameron Bure play the Hallmark movie nice Jewish girl who leaves home and her small town for Chicago as a young adult, having been spurned by her boyfriend and vowing never to return to a small town, only to return home on the first day of Chanukah years later (her father having died the year before, leaving her mother alone), bumping into a nice, cute Jewish boy (played by Milo Ventimiglia?) while shopping for food for the first nite festivities, and then bumping into him each Chanukah day thereafter until they are firmly in love, and engaged, by the eighth day of Chanukah, at which point she reveals all to her mother who then winks into the camera as the scene, fades - to - black . . . ?


Hallmark did do a Hasidic-themed movie once, "Loving Leah," with Lauren Ambrose, in 2009. The male lead feels compelled to marry his rabbi brother's widow, Leah, to honor him via the ancient Jewish law of _yibbum_ (levirate marriage). This was a Hallmark Hall of Fame movie, where they have a larger budget and bigger-name stars.


----------



## Peter000

John Gillespie said:


> The Psych movie hung a lantern on Maggie Lawson's Hallmark work. Is she in a new holiday movie?





Graymalkin said:


> Yes, it premiered Saturday night. "Christmas Encore," with one of Hallmark's favorite male leads, Brennan Elliot.


I thought this was really mediocre even for a Hallmark movie. And IMO Maggi Lawson was terrible.


Spoiler: Minor plot spoilers



She played an out-of-work actress who lands a big holiday role, and her "acting like an actor" job was just bad. She literally sounded like a 5th grade actor when she delivered the lines in her play within the movie.


----------



## Graymalkin

Peter000 said:


> I thought this was really mediocre even for a Hallmark movie. And IMO Maggi Lawson was terrible.


I agree. This was one of the movies that I let play in the background while doing other things.


----------



## osu1991

Yep, didn't care for that one either


----------



## Mikeguy

Graymalkin said:


> Hallmark did do a Hasidic-themed movie once, "Loving Leah," with Lauren Ambrose, in 2009. The male lead feels compelled to marry his rabbi brother's widow, Leah, to honor him via the ancient Jewish law of _yibbum_ (levirate marriage). This was a Hallmark Hall of Fame movie, where they have a larger budget and bigger-name stars.


I may even have seen that, because of Lauren Ambrose (playing a rabbi's widow, no less--the mind boggles). But, she ain't no Candace Cameron Bure playing a December holiday season Jewish Hallmark lead role.


----------



## terpfan1980

alpacaboy said:


> Was that "The Christmas Note"? I like that one.


Yes.


----------



## Graymalkin

I learned something just now from "Karen Kingsbury's Maggie's Christmas Miracle." If you add up all the gifts you get during the 12 Days of Christmas, the total is 364 -- all the days of the year except for Christmas.

(Note: Remember that you get a partridge in a pear tree every day, so that's 12 partridges. You get two turtle doves every day for 11 days, so that's 22 turtle doves. And so on.)


----------



## mattack

Used to watch Hallmark movies when they aired one or two times a year on CBS.. not sure if I've watched many/any since they've been on Hallmark's channel.. but the predictability as mentioned seems to be similar to the Lifetime movie predictability that was often late night comedian fodder.


----------



## alpacaboy

Peter000 said:


> I thought this was really mediocre even for a Hallmark movie. And IMO Maggi Lawson was terrible.





Graymalkin said:


> I agree. This was one of the movies that I let play in the background while doing other things.


I too was disappointed. I really wanted to like it because I adored Maggie Lawson on Psych.
It ticked the boxes for passing Bectel, passing reverse Bectel, had a conflict involving real estate(though secondary), and a celebrity.
I think I sort of called some but not all of the conflict/resolution early.


Spoiler: plot spoilers



Knew "is he involved with Samantha?" would be one.
I thought maybe the Chicago job would be a bigger issue.
Didn't anticipate the real estate one, didn't guess the resolution.(though I should have)


I thought, "I think it will involve <plot point>, but how are they going to make it interesting?" and as it turns out, they didn't.


----------



## Hot4Bo

OK, I may be losing my mind here. There is a commercial that plays on Hallmark during these movies that is driving me insane. I think I'm hearing something that isn't there and can't possibly be there. It's a commercial for Consumer Cellular that starts with a gray-haired man wearing a baseball cap pretty unsuccessfully backing a camper into a driveway. The first sentence from the narrator says, "Enter the age of _______. Life has taught you well and now nothing surprises you but Consumer Cellular just might." I'm pretty sure the missing word must be mastery but it really, really, really sounds like something else. I've replayed it many times and even tried closed-captioning but it's not captioned. Is anyone else hearing this???


----------



## rharmelink

On another board, someone recently asked, "Is the Hallmark Channel the whitest channel ever? It's even whiter than Friends."


----------



## Hcour

Hot4Bo said:


> OK, I may be losing my mind here. There is a commercial that plays on Hallmark during these movies that is driving me insane. I think I'm hearing something that isn't there and can't possibly be there. It's a commercial for Consumer Cellular that starts with a gray-haired man wearing a baseball cap pretty unsuccessfully backing a camper into a driveway. The first sentence from the narrator says, "Enter the age of _______. Life has taught you well and now nothing surprises you but Consumer Cellular just might." I'm pretty sure the missing word must be mastery but it really, really, really sounds like something else. I've replayed it many times and even tried closed-captioning but it's not captioned. Is anyone else hearing this???


It is "mastery".

Consumer Cellular TV Commercial, 'Age of Mastery'


----------



## Cainebj

Has anyone figured out a way to get TiVo to record all the new movies each year - using a key word or something?

I usually go to their website around Thanksgiving and download the list of new movie titles and then make sure to record them week by week. I completely forgot they do a new one each night Thanksgiving weekend and then had to play catch-up...

I didn't figure out until around then that the Hallmark Mysteries channel was airing new Christmas movies also...

A co-worker and I have joked for the last few years about the formulas and tropes that are used in all of these movies. (like someone is forced to play Santa, or romantic leads who will end up together have a snowball fight etc.) I'm pretty sure there is a list out there somewhere...



rharmelink said:


> On another board, someone recently asked, "Is the Hallmark Channel the whitest channel ever? It's even whiter than Friends."


I noticed this year that a new Hallmark Christmas movie trend is the black best friend or co-worker to the white female lead!


----------



## Hot4Bo

Hcour said:


> It is "mastery".
> 
> Consumer Cellular TV Commercial, 'Age of Mastery'


I figured because it couldn't possibly be what it sounds like to me every time I hear it. LOL


----------



## Edmund

Isn't this the home of any new Tom Selleck Jesse Stones movies?


----------



## tlrowley

Cainebj said:


> Has anyone figured out a way to get TiVo to record all the new movies each year - using a key word or something?


I have a Wishlist that works reasonably well, most of the problems I'm more than willing to attribute to bad guide data

Keywords - 2017, (Holiday, Christmas)
Category - Movies

(holiday/Christmas are optional) This catches both Hallmark channels, Lifetime, and various smaller outlets. Hallmark guide data is usually very good, but Lifetime has been sketchy for me this year. The "season" goes on so long these past few years that the 28-day rule is violated (especially with the Christmas in July entries, and we had a new Holiday/Rose parade movie on New Year's day this year that keeps showing up!), but I'm not certain how to avoid that.


----------



## Graymalkin

Hallmark Channel is going to run its 2017 Christmas movies _without commercial interruptions_ from 8 p.m. Christmas Eve all through Christmas Day. (Each movie is trimmed to 90 minutes.)

Then again, the entire network is basically a commercial, so... 

Related news: There was some foofooraw on Twitter about Netflix twitting people who watched its "A Christmas Prince" movie every day for 18* days in a row. The Washington Post even wrote an article about it. Apparently it aired on Lifetime Channel last night, so I recorded it for watching later today.

(*Edited to correct erroroneous number of days.)

The Post points out that "American commoner meets European royalty" is a whole sub-genre.

Hallmark did its own versions in recent years, one with Danica McKellar ("A Crown for Christmas" in 2015) and another with Lacey Chabert ("A Royal Christmas" in 2014). Both of these will air next weekend, the former on Dec. 22 at 6 a.m. (!), and the latter on Dec. 23 at 10 p.m.


----------



## Peter000

Does the one with Danica McKellar also have Roger Moore in it?


----------



## Graymalkin

No, Roger Moore was in "A Princess for Christmas," first aired in December 2011. That starred Katie McGrath, who currently plays Lena Luthor on "Supergirl."

Moore plays a duke, but his son is a prince. Which is generally not how nobility works.


----------



## Peter000

Graymalkin said:


> There was some foofooraw on Twitter about Netflix twitting people who watched its "A Christmas Prince" movie every day for 53 days in a row. The Washington Post even wrote an article about it. Apparently it aired on Lifetime Channel last night, so I recorded it for watching later today.


It was actually 53 people who watched the movie 18 days in a row. I watched it once this morning and one-day-in-a-row was enough for me. :|


----------



## Graymalkin

Peter000 said:


> It was actually 53 people who watched the movie 18 days in a row. I watched it once this morning and one-day-in-a-row was enough for me. :|


Finally watched it. Once was more than enough. But nice to see Marina Sirtis again.


----------



## nirisahn

Graymalkin said:


> No, Roger Moore was in "A Princess for Christmas," first aired in December 2011. That starred Katie McGrath, who currently plays Lena Luthor on "Supergirl."
> 
> Moore plays a duke, but his son is a prince. Which is generally not how nobility works.


He said he's a prince from his mother's side.


----------



## Graymalkin

nirisahn said:


> He said he's a prince from his mother's side.


Wow, you know this movie better than I do!


----------



## tlrowley

Graymalkin said:


> Finally watched it. Once was more than enough. But nice to see Marina Sirtis again.


Close - Lifetime aired My Christmas Prince (which did indeed have Marina Sirits). The Netflix movie is A Christmas Prince.

And I hate the fact that I know the difference


----------



## Graymalkin

Great, now I'll have to watch the Netflix one. (I was wondering how a reporter was transformed into an education bureaucrat...)


----------



## tivoknucklehead

have been a big Lacey Chabert fan for years and she is the Hallmark Queen. I do like Good Witch, the show on Hallmark, as well as Chesapeake Shores, but have quit watching the movies, they seem to be too cliche any more
"Pretty girl, ( with her quirky best friend) and good lucking guy at first are adversaries, then they fall in love".


----------



## Graymalkin

Looks like Lacey is, in fact, the Hallmark Queen. I counted 11 movies with Lacey. Next is Candace Cameron Bure, with 9 movies. But Candace also has done the Aurora Teagarden mystery series for Hallmark Movies & Mysteries.


----------



## osu1991

Candace has a new Aurora Teagarden movie on HMM in January.


----------



## Graymalkin

An example of how plots get recycled:

The movie _The Holiday_ came out in 2006, starring Kate Winslet, Cameron Diaz, Jude Law, and Jack Black. The story of two women who swap houses (one in L.A., the other in the bucolic British countryside) and find romance (with one woman's brother and a quirky composer). Not highly regarded at the time, it's become a "modern Christmas classic" (well, according to Wikipedia, anyway).

So Hallmark has done not one, but _two_ movies with the same plot, with slight alterations:

_Trading Christmas_, originally aired in 2011, where a woman in Washington State and a man in Boston swap homes and find romance (with the man's brother and the woman's sassy best friend, respectively). Starring Faith Ford, Tom Cavenaugh, and Gil Bellows. Ostensibly based on a Debbie Macomber novel, but I'd guess that Debbie got that idea from somewhere else...

_Finding Christmas_, originally aired in 2013, where two men swap homes in New York City and rural North Carolina and, of course, find romance (with the Carolina man's sister and the New Yorker's sassy assistant). Starring Tricia Helfer and three attractive actors you've never heard of.


----------



## mattack

Graymalkin said:


> Hallmark Channel is going to run its 2017 Christmas movies _without commercial interruptions_ from 8 p.m. Christmas Eve all through Christmas Day. (Each movie is trimmed to 90 minutes.)


Are you sure they're actually trimmed? a "two hour" TV movie being about 90 minutes seems about normal.. (Heck, some show, I think it was Young Sheldon, was under 19 minutes on CBS All Access at a friend's house, and that was the night it aired, so I presume it wasn't actually edited down at all.)


----------



## osu1991

They are not trimmed. The movies are 1 hr 24 mins without commercials. Last year Hallmark did this and had two 3min breaks for Hallmark promotions in each of the movies


----------



## Graymalkin

When I said “trimmed,” I meant trimmed from their typical broadcast length of 2 hours, which includes 36 minutes of commercials.


----------



## mattack

Guess I'll remember to check my guide when I'm at home.


----------



## Cainebj

tlrowley said:


> I have a Wishlist that works reasonably well, most of the problems I'm more than willing to attribute to bad guide data
> 
> Keywords - 2017, (Holiday, Christmas)
> Category - Movies


Thanks - it never occurred to me to add 2017. I'll give it a try for 2018


----------



## LoadStar




----------



## Peter000

LoadStar said:


>


Almost got sucked down a rathole of YouTube videos.


----------



## alpacaboy

After watching more than 80 Christmas movies (57 of them Hallmark), I have to say: that SNL Hallmark trailer - IT'S ALL TRUE!


----------



## Peter000

Has anyone tried the Hallmark app? Does the programming have commercials?


----------



## rharmelink

A real-life story that could be a Hallmark movie:

Pandoro Is Italy's Christmas Miracle. Easter Is Another Story.

Just need to add a romance. 



> In the months before Christmas, workers were striking for their unpaid wages. The heirs of the company founder, Domenico Melegatti, who patented the "golden bread" in 1894, seemed to be running the place into the ground and feuding so bitterly that workers compared them to fair Verona's Montagues and Capulets.
> 
> With production halted, Motta, Alemagna and other Milanese heavies started cornering the Christmas cake market with candied-fruit-filled Panettone cakes.
> 
> Then, salvation came, as is so often the case in Christmas stories, in the form of a Maltese hedge fund. It invested millions of euros for an 11th-hour production of 1,575,000 cakes. The committed employees, working without pay, took to the internet and started a social media campaign that would make Tiny Tim proud.
> 
> "Eat a pandoro, save a job," Melegatti supporters wrote, using SaveMelegatti and WeAreMelegatti hashtags to urge their fellow Italians to buy a cake that for them was as good as gold.


----------



## mattack

There was a weird glitch in the guide data for one section that showed IIRC a 2.5 hour movie then a half hour one. It ended up being two complete movies.

Still haven't watched any of them, and who knows, maybe I won't.. but I wanted to 'morally support' them showing commercial free movies, and a dumb fairy tale happy movie can be entertaining once in a while.. (Heck, "The Greatest Showman" was a light "fun" movie...)


----------



## Mikeguy

mattack said:


> Still haven't watched any of them, and who knows, maybe I won't.. but I wanted to 'morally support' them showing commercial free movies, *and a dumb fairy tale happy movie *can be entertaining once in a while.. (Heck, "The Greatest Showman" was a light "fun" movie...)


Hey, watch it there--you're describing my life . . . .


----------



## alpacaboy

So anyone else continuing to watch the Hallmark movies post-Christmas?
(Royal New Years Eve, Love on the Slopes, ...)

I kinda liked Royal, but didn't really like Slopes.
Both were standard formula. Both got an extra point because I liked the lead actress.


----------



## DVR_Dave

I have Hallmark Movies & Mysteries but not Hallmark Channel. I wonder if they're going to repeat the post-holiday movies on Movies & Mysteries?


----------



## 7thton

Peter000 said:


> Has anyone tried the Hallmark app? Does the programming have commercials?


I looked at it a few months ago. Very little content and most of it older.


----------



## osu1991

DVR_Dave said:


> I have Hallmark Movies & Mysteries but not Hallmark Channel. I wonder if they're going to repeat the post-holiday movies on Movies & Mysteries?


Rarely happens


----------



## rharmelink

DVR_Dave said:


> I have Hallmark Movies & Mysteries but not Hallmark Channel. I wonder if they're going to repeat the post-holiday movies on Movies & Mysteries?


IIRC, they binge the holiday movies again in the late summer?


----------



## Peter000

Pretty soon they'll have enough Christmas movies produced to start the Hallmark Holiday channel.


----------



## 2004raptor

Not sure this is the best thread but the closest I could find. My wife got my son (13 yrsold) watching these hallmark mystery movies. But they seem to have watched them all.

Is there a good list of them and when the newer ones are coming?
Any other channels or suggestions for similar movies or even tv shows of past that might be worth watching!


----------



## Mikeguy

2004raptor said:


> Not sure this is the best thread but the closest I could find. My wife got my son (13 yrsold) watching these hallmark mystery movies. But they seem to have watched them all.
> 
> Is there a good list of them and when the newer ones are coming?
> Any other channels or suggestions for similar movies or even tv shows of past that might be worth watching!


"Murder She Wrote" with Angela Lansbury as Jessica Fletcher?


----------



## rharmelink

2004raptor said:


> Is there a good list of them and when the newer ones are coming?


Go to the source



2004raptor said:


> Any other channels or suggestions for similar movies or even tv shows of past that might be worth watching!


They have some of them

But, other than those, it's a rather common TV show theme, where a layman partners up with some type of law enforcement -- Castle, Deception, Forever, Instinct, The Mentalist, The Pretender, Lucifer, Moonlight, ...

The CW Seed has a number of them.


----------



## alpacaboy

2004raptor said:


> these hallmark mystery movies. But they seem to have watched them all.
> Is there a good list of them and when the newer ones are coming?
> Any other channels or suggestions for similar movies or even tv shows of past that might be worth watching!


Wow, "all" is pretty darned impressive - there's a ridiculous amount of them. 

Good list on wikipedia:
List of Hallmark Channel Original Movies - Wikipedia
Differentiation is basically: Movies&Mysteries is where the mysteries are,
Hallmark Channel is formulaic romance, often season/holiday themed.

Of the mysteries, I think the only ones that I got hooked into were Garage Sale Mysteries, but that's because of a long time crush on Lori Loughlin. I think Hallmark has been running ads that there will be a few more of these coming in August.


----------



## 2004raptor

Ok. Looking at that list, I’m not sure they’ve seen all of them. Maybe I should have said all in the last year. 
I’ll help keep an eye out for the newer ones for them.


----------



## Peter000

Is there a way to tell my TiVo to automatically record all the new Hallmark movies? The wishlist function doesn't offer up enough options, it seems to me. Like searching on a specific channel or channels.


----------



## Graymalkin

The week’s new movie on Hallmark Channel is always at 9 pm Eastern time on Saturday. It’s usually repeated the following Saturday at 7 pm.


----------



## Peter000

But I think once the Christmas stuff starts they'll be airing stuff at other times. I just want to make sure I don't miss anything.


----------



## Mikeguy

Peter000 said:


> But I think once the Christmas stuff starts they'll be airing stuff at other times. *I just want to make sure I don't miss anything.*


Little chance of that. I got my first television Christmas commercial _a week-and-a-half ago_. I kid you not.


----------



## Peter000

Okay, I'm LAZY. I don't want to have to be as proactive as manually going through and setting up recordings for every single movie.

The wishlist stuff in TiVo is kinda lame. They should at least have channel and year as options to choose. Or simply just "record any first-run movie on this channel."


----------



## Peter000

If you enjoy the Hallmark Countdown to Christmas, there's an app for that! It lists all the new movies, has previews, pushes notifications for the movies you choose to see and you can check off movies as you see them. And it has a list for both The Hallmark channel and The Hallmark Movies and Mysteries channel. Both Android and iOS apps available.

I'm not sure if it's new this year, but it's the first I've seen of it. Enjoy! This link is formatted for the phone.

Countdown to Christmas Movie Checklist App | Hallmark Channel


----------



## Graymalkin

The app will also send you reminders. It's not as good as having TiVo do it for you, but it's better than before.


----------



## Graymalkin

I find it fascinating how Hallmark has developed what amounts to its own repertory company. Many of the same actors appear in the holiday movies and the TV series. Hallmark must be the leading employer for Canada's acting population. 

I'm watching "S.W.A.T." last Thursday, and Daniel Lessing, who was in the "When Calls the Heart" series and numerous Hallmark movies, shows up in a role that definitely would _not_ be portrayed in a Hallmark movie. (Can you say "polyamorous"?)


----------



## rharmelink

I'm not sure it's Hallmark so much as Vancouver being considered "North Hollywood". The same actors show up in a lot of non-Hallmark productions out of those Vancouver studios as well. Many SyFy productions, for example.

"Dead Rising (2015)" is the Zombie movie Hallmark never made. Look at the stars -- Jesse Metcalf, Meghan Ory, and briefly Julia Benson and Peter Benson -- Hallmark alumni. And Aleks Paunovic has been in both Hallmark and SyFy movies.


----------



## Graymalkin

As much as I love watching Hallmark movies, I'm awfully tired of the frequently repeated theme of "small-town life is better than big-city life." Some of the movies I like best ("A Christmas Bride" and "Love on the Sidelines," both from last year, are two) are the ones where people's careers get jump-started by love but they don't end up in small towns.

And Merritt Patterson married a king in last year's "A Royal Christmas" -- but she's now marrying a different king this year in "Christmas at the Palace." Two-timing at the highest levels!


----------



## LoadStar

Wait. They have more than one movie? I thought it was the same movie they keep running over and over, just renamed. I mean... woman from the city ends up in a rural area, and in the process finds the love of her life and the true meaning of Christmas. Isn't that the log line for the one movie they have?


----------



## DVR_Dave

Hallmark Movies and Mysteries Christmas Premieres

New Movies 2018 - Miracles of Christmas | Hallmark Movies and Mysteries


----------



## Graymalkin

LoadStar said:


> Wait. They have more than one movie? I thought it was the same movie they keep running over and over, just renamed. I mean... woman from the city ends up in a rural area, and in the process finds the love of her life and the true meaning of Christmas. Isn't that the log line for the one movie they have?


It is by far their most common plot. Sometimes they'll change it up and have the man come from the big city. Then there are the royal romances. And very occasionally they'll just end up with better jobs in the city, especially if it's a beloved department store chain. The exception is the Hallmark Hall of Fame movies, which deal more with family-based drama.


----------



## rharmelink

They've had a number of movies over the last few years involving military personnel as well.


----------



## Graymalkin

rharmelink said:


> They've had a number of movies over the last few years involving military personnel as well.


Indeed. This year's crop include "A Veteran's Christmas," which airs, appropriately enough, next Sunday -- Nov. 11, Veterans Day. And there will be a K-9.


----------



## Graymalkin

The big push will be Nov. 17-25 (Thanksgiving week). Two new movies Nov. 17, two on Nov. 18, one apiece on Nov. 19 (HMM), 20 (HMM), 21 (HC), 22 (HC), and 23 (HC), two on Nov. 24, and one on Nov. 25 (HC).


----------



## rharmelink

There's no lack of romance and inspirational stories out there.

I regularly publish lists of "newly free" kindle books. Today's postings included romance and mystery:

Newly Free Romance Kindle Book Lists for 2018-11-04
Newly Free Mystery Kindle Book Lists for 2018-11-04

When I review those books, many of those in the "Cozy Mystery" sub-category of mysteries could easily be series on Hallmark's Movies and Mysteries channel. And many in the "Christian" or "Inspirational" or "Holidays" sub-categories in the Romance list could easily be on any Hallmark channel.

Just imagine if Hallmark started to get into romances involving the paranormal, ghosts, vampires, werewolves, shifters, alien lovers, time travel, ...

When I review the list of newly free romance books, most book covers have a guy's bare chest, with a lot of muscles and a six-pack.


----------



## Graymalkin

Hallmark Movies & Mysteries is currently airing “A Princess for Christmas,” starring Roger Moore and Katie McGrath, who currently portrays Lena Luthor on “Supergirl.” It’s her only Hallmark movie to date.


----------



## zalusky

As I mentioned in the other war on Christmas thread, I can't help but thinking about the movie "Get Out" when I see one of these Hallmark movies or the original "Invasion of the Body Snatchers" for that matter.

You will assimilate!


----------



## Peter000

rharmelink said:


> Just imagine if Hallmark started to get into romances involving the paranormal


I've never watched it, but they do have a show called "The Good Witch."


----------



## Graymalkin

Peter000 said:


> I've never watched it, but they do have a show called "The Good Witch."


Catherine Bell is the Good Witch, and they've scaled her paranormal abilities way back to focus on the romances. Her powers now are limited to natural remedies, having just the right thing to solve a person's problem, and talking cryptically. Her daughter, Grace, had been developing precognitive powers but they completely dropped that concept last season.


----------



## rharmelink

Peter000 said:


> I've never watched it, but they do have a show called "The Good Witch."


(Good) witches are a popular item in Cozy Mysteries.


----------



## Graymalkin

The most dramatic moment in a Hallmark series was when they killed off the male lead in “When Calls The Heart.”


----------



## alpacaboy

I like the Hallmarkies podcast. They acknowledge all the tropes, and sometimes even discuss them with the stars and writers.
They put together bingo cards for the Christmas movies:
BINGO

I kept meaning to do something like that, but they actually had the follow-through to do it!


----------



## sushikitten

I don't watch them (I have maybe seen three ever, and it was because someone else at my house was watching). But I thought this was funny and thought of this thread.


----------



## Hoffer

I was visiting my parents this last weekend. Walked into my parent's TV room and they were watching a Hallmark movie. I watched like the last 30 minutes. It appeared some guy had amnesia and some woman helped him out and of course smoochies happened by the end. Guy had a dog named Bailey. I had a dog with that name once.


----------



## 7thton

alpacaboy said:


> I like the Hallmarkies podcast. They acknowledge all the tropes, and sometimes even discuss them with the stars and writers.
> They put together bingo cards for the Christmas movies:
> BINGO
> 
> I kept meaning to do something like that, but they actually had the follow-through to do it!


I wasn't aware of this podcast...thanks!


----------



## Peter000

3 down, 34 to go.


----------



## Graymalkin

OK, that's two Christmas movies starring Jessica Lowndes that don't have her moving to a small town, but instead getting a better job in the big city. So not every Hallmark movie ends up in small-town America. Just most of them.

Most (if not all) of the movies starring Danica McKellar end the same way -- a job upgrade but still in the city.

(This is a hell of a thing to have expertise in, BTW.)


----------



## Graymalkin

Now watching Netflix’s attempt at a Hallmark Christmas movies, “The Princess Switch,” starring Vanessa Hudgens in a dual role. It’s...not awful but not quite up to Hallmark standards. It feels a bit forced.


----------



## Peter000

Graymalkin said:


> It's...not awful but not quite up to Hallmark standards. It feels a bit forced.


LOL. As if Hallmark "standards" are high.

I watched a couple of Lifetime Christmas movies the other day. About Hallmark grade.


----------



## Mikeguy

Peter000 said:


> LOL. As if Hallmark "standards" are high.
> 
> I watched a couple of Lifetime Christmas movies the other day. About Hallmark grade.


But, there is an art to it, in the end.


----------



## Generic

UP tv seems to have many Christmas movies. It is hit or miss for me.


----------



## osu1991

UpTV, Ion and Lifetime all have original Christmas movies. Personally I like the ones on Hallmark, the others are hit or miss for me. Lifetime starts with new ones Wednesday Nov 21st, Ion has their first new one Sunday Nov 25th. I don’t get UpTV but they’ve already had a couple of new ones broadcast the last few weeks.


FYI....check your guide. TiVo has managed to once again screw things up with today’s update. My guide on Cox now has the listings for Hallmark and Hallmark Movies and Mysteries as identically mirrored, starting at 5am central Monday morning. So now my timers for the new HMM movies are missing for the 19th through the 25th. There should be a new movie listed every night next week on HMM except for Thursday.


----------



## Graymalkin

osu1991 said:


> UpTV, Ion and Lifetime all have original Christmas movies. Personally I like the ones on Hallmark, the others are hit or miss for me. Lifetime starts with new ones Wednesday Nov 21st, Ion has their first new one Sunday Nov 25th. I don't get UpTV but they've already had a couple of new ones broadcast the last few weeks.
> 
> FYI....check your guide. TiVo has managed to once again screw things up with today's update. My guide on Cox now has the listings for Hallmark and Hallmark Movies and Mysteries as identically mirrored, starting at 5am central Monday morning. So now my timers for the new HMM movies are missing for the 19th through the 25th. There should be a new movie listed every night next week on HMM except for Thursday.


As far as I can determine, HMM has a new movie at 9 p.m. tomorrow, Sunday, Monday, Tuesday, and the following Saturday. Hallmark has new movies at 8 p.m. tomorrow, Sunday, Wednesday, Thursday, Friday, Saturday, and Sunday.


----------



## osu1991

Graymalkin said:


> As far as I can determine, HMM has a new movie at 9 p.m. tomorrow, Sunday, Monday, Tuesday, and the following Saturday. Hallmark has new movies at 8 p.m. tomorrow, Sunday, Wednesday, Thursday, Friday, Saturday, and Sunday.


Yeah I thought there was one Wednesday and Friday on HMM, just looked at their online schedule to set manual timers. Too many things to remember anymore.


----------



## mrdbdigital

Wasn't it Hallmark that had the short run program starring Kellie Martin as a bookstore owner who solved mysteries? Did they ever do anything with that after the original run of 5-6 shows?


----------



## rharmelink

mrdbdigital said:


> Wasn't it Hallmark that had the short run program starring Kellie Martin as a bookstore owner who solved mysteries? Did they ever do anything with that after the original run of 5-6 shows?


They did 11 of them between 2003 and 2007.

Mystery Woman - Wikipedia

She did 6 Hailey Dean Mysteries from 2016 to 2018.

Kellie Martin - IMDb


----------



## Generic

Found Hallmarks upcoming new movies for the season.

New Movies 2018 - Countdown to Christmas | Hallmark Channel


----------



## Graymalkin

It's amazing how Santa Claus, with all the work he has to get done at the North Pole before Christmas Eve, still has time to show up in practically every Christmas movie to bring couples together and grant kids their wishes for a nuclear family. Occasionally he'll send an elf to do the coupling, and every once in a while, the Big Guy sends an angel. But it's usually Nick himself. Or clones.

Then again, this is an elf who's mastered _n_-dimensional space, which is the only way he could have room in that sleigh for 1 billion toys.


----------



## rharmelink

As many movies claim, "Anything is possible at Christmastime".

There's even an upcoming zombie Christmas musical (Anna and the Apocalypse). Not a Hallmark movie.


----------



## Mikeguy

Graymalkin said:


> It's amazing how Santa Claus, with all the work he has to get done at the North Pole before Christmas Eve, still has time to show up in practically every Christmas movie to bring couples together and grant kids their wishes for a nuclear family. Occasionally he'll send an elf to do the coupling, and every once in a while, the Big Guy sends an angel. But it's usually Nick himself. Or clones.
> 
> Then again, this is an elf who's mastered _n_-dimensional space, which is the only way he could have room in that sleigh for 1 billion toys.


You forget: these movies are filmed in the off-season.


----------



## Graymalkin

But the movies are all taking place during the Christmas season. I'm not seeing St. Nick working his magic at the beach in July or Paris in springtime.


----------



## Graymalkin

My TiVo's channel guide is messed up. At some point, it updated and now all of Hallmark Movies & Mysteries's movies are exactly the same as the Hallmark Channel's. Wiped out all of the HMM recordings I had set up.

My Xfinity X1 DVR, on the other hand, has the right channel information.


----------



## Peter000

Same here. Starting Monday the guide info is the same. But when I search for "Last Vermont Christmas" (tomorrow on HMM) I can find it and it still shows as being scheduled to record. It doesn't show in my To Do List though. Weird.

Hopefully they'll get it worked out soon.


----------



## Graymalkin

Peter000 said:


> Same here. Starting Monday the guide info is the same. But when I search for "Last Vermont Christmas" (tomorrow on HMM) I can find it and it still shows as being scheduled to record. It doesn't show in my To Do List though. Weird.
> 
> Hopefully they'll get it worked out soon.


Same thing here. Weird.


----------



## osu1991

Dish customers guides are now messed up too.


----------



## DeDondeEs

My Tivo is showing the same guide data as well starting Monday. I just noticed that I now have the Hallmark Drama channel as well, that guide data just seems to show Dr. Quinn Medicine Woman. This is getting out of hand!


----------



## Peter000

I tried calling TiVo and they acknowledged the problem after much explaining by me and 15 min on hold but said "It's a Spectrum issue." 

It probably is a Hallmark issue, if it crosses providers.


----------



## alpacaboy

Interesting... I also have Spectrum(mine used to be Charter before the merge),
and for me, Hallmark Movies & Mysteries is completely non-functional.
Like I go to the station, it plays for about half a second, then freezes.
The cable tech said it was something on their end, and they'd put in a ticket.
Still not resolved.


----------



## lew

Peter000 said:


> I tried calling TiVo and they acknowledged the problem after much explaining by me and 15 min on hold but said "It's a Spectrum issue."
> 
> It probably is a Hallmark issue, if it crosses providers.


If it crosses some providers it's an issue with guide data. It's a tivo issue (since Rovi is now tivo). Posters with systems using Gracenotes data seem to be OK.

TVguide.com has the same issue.


----------



## DVR_Dave

I ended up scheduling manual recordings for the next couple of days HMM movies. It's going to be confusing in My Shows, since the titles don't match the movie.


----------



## Peter000

If you can't get enough Christmas on Hallmark, Lifetime's "It's a Wonderful Lifetime" lineup of Christmas movies is starting tomorrow. Here's the schedule.

Here's Lifetime's 2018 Christmas Movie Lineup


----------



## osu1991

Ion starts Sunday with their new ones and repeats


----------



## nirisahn

I'm finding the app helpful in finding when the new movies premier and for tracking which I've seen and which I haven't.


----------



## Graymalkin

The program guide data seems to have been corrected -- Hallmark Movies & Mysteries now has the right data.

BTW, there's a new movie on Hallmark Channel at 8 p.m.every night from tonight through Sunday. HMM has one new movie left this week, on Saturday, at 9 p.m.


----------



## Graymalkin

Tonight’s movie, “Reunited at Christmas,” is focusing on family drama rather than romance. That’s unusual.


----------



## rharmelink

Too.
Much.
Hallmark.
Channel.

Stuck in my head: "Best Christmas Ev-er!"


----------



## Peter000

I really enjoyed "Pride, Prejudice and Mistletoe." I mocked it much less than most of Hallmark's Christmas movies.


----------



## rharmelink

Just watched "Poinsettias at Christmas" on the Lifetime Channel. Out of Canada, so many of the same actors that are in Hallmark movies.

Very similar in plot to Hallmark's "Tulips in Spring". 

I was surprised to see they didn't have the same writer credits on IMDB.


----------



## Graymalkin

Peter000 said:


> I really enjoyed "Pride, Prejudice and Mistletoe." I mocked it much less than most of Hallmark's Christmas movies.


I thought naming the heroine Darcy Fitzwilliam was pretty clever. Luke Bennett was a bit more obvious, but why not Eli Bennett?


----------



## Graymalkin

Watching some of the Lifetime Christmas movies. They’re not awful.


----------



## Graymalkin

Lifetime gets name actors to be parental units — Bruce Boxleitner and Cheryl Ladd, John Schneider and Sharon Lawrence.


----------



## osu1991

They have their place, usually 1 in 4 Lifetime Christmas movies will appeal to me, whereas Hallmark it is 3 out of 4.


----------



## alpacaboy

Graymalkin said:


> I thought naming the heroine Darcy Fitzwilliam was pretty clever. Luke Bennett was a bit more obvious, but why not Eli Bennett?


Beyond the names of the leads and the town, I didn't see the connections/homages to P&P story elements. Though admittedly, my knowledge of P&P is really just the Wikipedia plot summary.


----------



## alpacaboy

Graymalkin said:


> Lifetime gets name actors to be parental units - Bruce Boxleitner and Cheryl Ladd, John Schneider and Sharon Lawrence.


Haha... one of my favorite Hallmarks (Royal New Years Eve) has Cheryl Ladd as a (evil) parental unit.


----------



## alpacaboy

Re: Lifetime movies, I've only seen one this year - Christmas Harmony - and I liked it.
It was nice to see Kelley Jakle play one of the important ones. 

"This isn't a Hallmark Christmas fairy tale."
- Harmony, in "Christmas Harmony"


----------



## Graymalkin

alpacaboy said:


> Re: Lifetime movies, I've only seen one this year - Christmas Harmony - and I liked it.
> It was nice to see Kelley Jakle play one of the important ones.
> 
> "This isn't a Hallmark Christmas fairy tale."
> - Harmony, in "Christmas Harmony"


I laughed when I heard that. Lifetime getting a dig in.


----------



## Peter000

Is anyone else actually using the Hallmark Holiday app to track their movie watching? In my case the count in the upper left hand corner of the movie list is inaccurately reporting how many movies I've watched. I've watched them all up to this point, on both Hallmark and HMM. On Hallmark it's reporting that I've watched 16 of 21. But so far only 15 movies have aired. On HMM it's reporting I've watched 11 of 17. 12 movies have aired on that channel and I've watched them all. In the lists themselves everything is marked accurately but they're reporting the count wrong. It's really bugging me.


----------



## rharmelink

I'm embarrassed to admit my favorite new Hallmark Christmas movie is A Veteran's Christmas. Not sure why. I didn't think the acting was all that good, I'm not a fan of Eloise Mumford, and the dialog is extremely cheesy. And, like most Hallmark Christmas movies, very predictable.


----------



## Graymalkin

rharmelink said:


> I'm embarrassed to admit my favorite new Hallmark Christmas movie is A Veteran's Christmas. Not sure why. I didn't think the acting was all that good, I'm not a fan of Eloise Mumford, and the dialog is extremely cheesy. And, like most Hallmark Christmas movies, very predictable.


Perhaps it was the dogs?


----------



## Graymalkin

Watching a Lifetime movie, “Christmas Around the Corner.” There’s a product placement for Chewy.com, the online pet store, and a brief glimpse of a Christmas card. Chewy sent me the exact same card.


----------



## Hot4Bo

rharmelink said:


> I'm embarrassed to admit my favorite new Hallmark Christmas movie is A Veteran's Christmas. Not sure why. I didn't think the acting was all that good, I'm not a fan of Eloise Mumford, and the dialog is extremely cheesy. And, like most Hallmark Christmas movies, very predictable.


Eloise Mumford and Sean Faris were together in another Christmas movie a few years ago called Christmas with Holly. It's one of my favorites.


----------



## Mikeguy

The ion channel has replaced its Saturday marathon of "Law and Order: SVU" episodes (9 a.m. to 3 a.m.) with Hallmark-like Christmas movies. 

What is the world coming to?


----------



## DVR_Dave

Hot4Bo said:


> Eloise Mumford and Sean Faris were together in another Christmas movie a few years ago called Christmas with Holly. It's one of my favorites.


Hallmark Movie Channel will be airing the movie the following dates/times: Sat, 12/22 3AM EST and Wed, 12/26 9AM EST.


----------



## Hot4Bo

DVR_Dave said:


> Hallmark Movie Channel will be airing the movie the following dates/times: Sat, 12/22 3AM EST and Wed, 12/26 9AM EST.


I can neither confirm nor deny that it lives on my TiVo. LOL


----------



## rharmelink

Is a Hallmark Christmas (Holiday?) Channel inevitable? If they keep making several dozen Christmas movies every year...

And this year, Ion and Lifetime and others have also loaded up on Christmas movies this month. Ones that Hallmark isn't showing. However, many were made with the same actors out of Vancouver...


----------



## Mikeguy

Vancouver: Christmastime, U.S.A.


----------



## Peter000

Hot4Bo said:


> Eloise Mumford and Sean Faris were together in another Christmas movie a few years ago called Christmas with Holly. It's one of my favorites.


Yes that was a good one, but I had to look it up to place it. Just because all of those titles sort of blend together and it's hard to keep track.


----------



## osu1991




----------



## nirisahn

The app is working fine for me.

This year's themes - reunions, save the town from evil developers, and a few straight romances.


----------



## Mikeguy

nirisahn said:


> The app is working fine for me.
> 
> This year's themes - reunions, save the town from evil developers, *and a few straight romances*.


Yeah--where are the_ gay_ romances?


----------



## nirisahn

Mikeguy said:


> Yeah--where are the_ gay_ romances?


I know you're kidding, but it's a good question.


----------



## Mikeguy

nirisahn said:


> I know you're kidding, but it's a good question.


I actually was thinking similarly, as I was posting. From what I gather, 4-5% or so of the U.S. population is bisexual, lesbian, or gay (e.g. from census data and self-identifying). Given the number of Hallmark/-type holiday movies, the numbers suggest that it's time for one centering on a gay/lesbian/bisexual relationship.


----------



## Generic

Is just me or has Hallmark had several movies this year where the main character/cast was not white? I haven’t noticed this in years past. I just remember all the holidays movies in the past having white main characters but I could be wrong. I don’t have a problem with it. It is just an observation.


----------



## Graymalkin

Yes, there were several movies with African-American leads this year. But the UP Network, which also does Christmas movies, has done more of them.


----------



## Graymalkin

Now watching “A Christmas for the Books” with Chelsea Kane from the “Baby Daddy” sitcom. She’s much thinner in this movie—scarily so.


----------



## mattack

I still have a bunch of the commercial free ones from last year recorded.. and last night's Nightline mentioned a podcast, "Deck the Hallmark", with guys talking about the original movies. IIRC one of them is a hater.

This year they're doing the same thing, I see one of the movies is for some reason broken into an hour chunk and a half hour chunk.


----------



## Graymalkin

mattack said:


> I still have a bunch of the commercial free ones from last year recorded.. and last night's Nightline mentioned a podcast, "Deck the Hallmark", with guys talking about the original movies. IIRC one of them is a hater.
> 
> This year they're doing the same thing, I see one of the movies is for some reason broken into an hour chunk and a half hour chunk.


Yep, starting at 8 p.m. Christmas Eve, all the way through Christmas Day, until 8 p.m., when they air the new "When Calls the Heart" movie.


----------



## Graymalkin

In addition, Hallmark Movies & Mysteries will run all of its 16 new movies from 9 a.m. Sunday through 5 p.m. Monday, and then do Yule Log shows with Happy the Dog until 5 p.m. Tuesday.


----------



## alpacaboy

Mikeguy said:


> Yeah--where are the_ gay_ romances?





nirisahn said:


> I know you're kidding, but it's a good question.


In "Road to Christmas", one of the brothers really has a gay vibe. On the Hallmarkies Podcast, they thought so too. At one point, he introduces "this is my partner. ... running the animal shelter." Seriously, watch it and see if you don't get the same interpretation. Though it wasn't the primary storyline.


----------



## MikeCC

Graymalkin said:


> Now watching "A Christmas for the Books" with Chelsea Kane from the "Baby Daddy" sitcom. She's much thinner in this movie-scarily so.


I thought at first Chelsea has been sick. My wife thinks she is starving herself.

Either way, the poor woman looks very unhealthy, as even her face is looking drawn and gaunt. I first saw her on the Jonas Brothers show a few years back, and thought she was a real cutie. Now however... She needs to put on about 15 to 25 pounds before she can even begin to look healthy.


----------



## MikeCC

alpacaboy said:


> In "Road to Christmas", one of the brothers really has a gay vibe. On the Hallmarkies Podcast, they thought so too. At one point, he introduces "this is my partner. ... running the animal shelter." Seriously, watch it and see if you don't get the same interpretation. Though it wasn't the primary storyline.


I pretty much thought they spelled it out for us. I did not think it was simply a vibe. Any more direct, and the show would have had the two guys in a shirtless embrace.


----------



## Peter000

So according to the Hallmark Christmas app, I've watched 16 of 17 movies on the HMM channel, and 22 of 21 movies on the Hallmark Channel. I guess it averages out okay.


----------



## nirisahn

alpacaboy said:


> In "Road to Christmas", one of the brothers really has a gay vibe. On the Hallmarkies Podcast, they thought so too. At one point, he introduces "this is my partner. ... running the animal shelter." Seriously, watch it and see if you don't get the same interpretation. Though it wasn't the primary storyline.


I agree. I forgot about that. But I would be nice to see Hallmark have more diversity of color and sexuality, although they are getting better about having leads that aren't lily white. Then again, I think their majority audience is very conservative, so that might backfire on them.


----------



## MikeCC

nirisahn said:


> I agree. I forgot about that. But I would be nice to see Hallmark have more diversity of color and sexuality, although they are getting better about having leads that aren't lily white. Then again, I think their majority audience is very conservative, so that might backfire on them.


 This year, I did notice a few more holiday movies that had primarily non white casts. Many of the other movies seem to be making a concerted effort to diversify their cast; but somehow, to me, this effort seems a bit forced: set a movie in a northern Vermont town, or Montana, or some such, and the town is lily white, except for the one black resident who is mayor, or a café owner. Still, points for trying.

As for whether conservatives will react negatively to this inclusion, I doubt it. As long as the movies celebrate the good in people, and showcase responsibility and family cohesion while telling an old fashioned romantic tale, then I think the movies will do well. If they avoid making these movies too gritty, too cynical in an effort to show something "more realistic," then people will continue to watch all across Middle America.


----------



## osu1991

Ooooh. Skipmode on Hallmark movies. I like this.


----------



## Peter000

The Hallmark Christmas checklist app has dropped the Christmas, and now features a checklist of all the new Hallmark movies. Cool!


----------



## Graymalkin

A lot of those movies have been broadcast in the past several years. Only the first five movies listed in Winterfest and the first two movies in Mysteries are new this year.

This would be a good way to catch up on movies you haven't seen, but not if you've been watching both channels for the past 4 years.


----------



## nirisahn

My app hasn't updated yet.

Edit: It finally updated. I don't know why they bother putting all the old movies in there so you have to wade through them to find the new ones.


----------



## mattack

I did end up watching the train one, mostly to listen to the "Deck the Hallmark" episode about this one.

and oh yeah, the 1:30 airings aren't actually completely commercial free.. just mostly.

Wow, that movie was bad... and they claim this is one of the good ones.

I like(d) the schmaltzy feel good regular "Hallmark Hall of Fame" movies I used to watch a long time ago (usually/always on CBS back then).

I still may watch more at some point, before listening to the podcast episode about each one I watch.


----------



## Graymalkin

Hallmark updated its iOS app today. It now labels its new 2019 movies with a “PREMIERE” banner — but the Hallmark Movies & Mysteries listing lists all of the upcoming movies twice. Sheesh!


----------



## Peter000

Graymalkin said:


> Hallmark updated its iOS app today. It now labels its new 2019 movies with a "PREMIERE" banner - but the Hallmark Movies & Mysteries listing lists all of the upcoming movies twice. Sheesh!


I only see them listed once. Maybe you need to reinstall or kill/restart the app? Or maybe you're just seeing double.


----------



## Graymalkin

Peter000 said:


> I only see them listed once. Maybe you need to reinstall or kill/restart the app? Or maybe you're just seeing double.


Now everything is correct. Guess it needed to be restarted.


----------



## nirisahn

I'd been wondering for a while why so many actors from 'Days of our Lives' show up in Hallmark movies. A little googling turned up the fact the NBC has some sort of relationship with the Hallmark channel. I wonder how many more DOOL actors will show up in Hallmark movies?


----------



## Graymalkin

The most evil villains in Hallmark’s world? Real estate developers.

They’re not too fond of TV reporters, either.


----------



## alpacaboy

Graymalkin said:


> The most evil villains in Hallmark's world? Real estate developers.
> 
> They're not too fond of TV reporters, either.


Also, Queens who disapprove of the Prince's romantic interest in a _commoner_ - an American one at that!

In the last few months, I've also noticed a couple with themes of wanting better/steady working conditions (at least one of the Christmas movies where automation was the enemy, and a Winterfest one where their focus was having steady year-round work(but no clear villain)).

It still greatly entertains me when there is a sympathetic Real Estate Developer. Like if Boyfriend-1 is one, he'll be evil and sell out Lead-F. But if Lead-M is one, he'll save the day and find an obscure legal document that saves the day("Christmas at Holly Lodge", "Sharing Christmas"). In "Sharing Christmas", not only is Lead-M sympathetic, but the driving force is his boss(Cynthia Gibb) and _she's_ full of Christmas spirit. And then there's even a couple where Lead-F is the developer ("Love Struck Cafe", "Welcome to Christmas")!
Oh yes. I've thought about this way too much.


----------



## rharmelink

And many heroes are active military or veterans ("Thank you for your service").


----------



## Peter000

Hallmark orders first three Christmas movies of 2019


----------



## rharmelink

About time for a year round Hallmark Christmas Channel, isn't it?


----------



## osu1991

Hallmark is showing a Christmas movie on Friday nights now


----------



## Graymalkin

Flipping channels, I came across "The Dater's Handbook" (2016) on Hallmark Channel. The lead is none other than Megan Markle.

Obviously she liked working in the Hallmark Universe so much, she went and did it in real life. 

ADDENDUM: I apparently misspelled her name. It's Meghan (with an "h") Markle.


----------



## alpacaboy

I was looking for "Megan Markle" (sorry, yes, misspelled) on Wikipedia,
and it redirected me to the page, "Meghan, Duchess of Sussex". Yikes!
Not bad, briefcase #24...

imdb still has her listed as "Meghan Markle",
though the bio starts with "Meghan, Duchess of Sussex ..."


----------



## nirisahn

Lori Laughlin (sp?) does so many shows for Hallmark, I wonder how the college scandal will affect that?


----------



## Graymalkin

nirisahn said:


> Lori Laughlin (sp?) does so many shows for Hallmark, I wonder how the college scandal will affect that?


I was coming here to post exactly that! Will Hallmark take her off "When Calls the Heart"?

(And then there's the question of her role as Aunt Becky on the next (and final) season of "Fuller House.")


----------



## MikeCC

Also, consider her role in the Garage Sale Mysteries, where she is always the first to solve the crime, as in "The Case of the Fraudulent Admissions."

Oh wait... she is the perp in that one...


----------



## Graymalkin

It's official: Hallmark Channel has cut all ties with Lori Loughlin. From Channel 9 in Tucson (KGUN):

Hallmark Channel told the Associated Press that actress Lori Loughlin will no longer be involved with the network after starring in more than a dozen of the network's films. 

On Tuesday, Loughlin was indicted by federal officials after being accused of being in a college bribery scheme. 

Loughlin, who was on the cast of the hit 90s sitcom "Full House," is accused of spending $500,000 in bribes to help her two daughters gain admission into USC. Loughlin's daughters allegedly gained entrance into USC as crew recruits, despite not having the credentials to participate in the sport.

Loughlin posted a $1 million bail on Wednesday after turning herself in, the LA Times reported.


----------



## Peter000

No more Garage Sale Mysteries.


----------



## rharmelink

I'll miss her.

But there's no shortage of cozy mystery series out there.

Or actresses available to Hallmark in Hollywood North.


----------



## Graymalkin

They also pulled this Sunday’s episode of “When Calls the Heart.” But they’re not canceling the show. I guess they’ll recast or drop her role.


----------



## Graymalkin

...And Lori will not be appearing in “Fuller House” during its next and last season.


----------



## jsmeeker

Awww... No Aunt Becky





Always liked her.


----------



## Mikeguy

I always wonder about these sorts of responses (thinking Hallmark and Fuller House).


----------



## rdrrepair

My wife called it. She said "Hallmark's corporate identity wouldn't allow this and she'll be fired before Friday."

I figured suspended and a corporate statement about awaiting an investigation. Innocent until proven guilty. Nope, straight to firing. 

I can understand a parent doing everything in their power to help their child achieve success... But, this is a whole new level of elitist entitlement. SMH. Awaiting her statement with baited breath. I think she needs to go straight to mea culpa.

Wife thinks they'll write her out of all the shows.


----------



## Peter000

What about rerunning the stuff she's already been in? That's a lot of shows and movies to give up.


----------



## nirisahn

I wish they'd waited until there was a verdict. I hate the 'guilty until proven innocent' reaction to these things. Or at least, let everything already recorded play out and then don't record anything new with that person until there is a verdict. If guilty, that's the end. If innocent, back to filming!


----------



## rharmelink

Does guilt or innocence make her less of an actress?

If being stupid and doing questionable/immoral/illegal things qualify someone to be fired, then a lot of politicians should be immediately removed from office.


----------



## zalusky

rharmelink said:


> Does guilt or innocence make her less of an actress?
> 
> If being stupid and doing questionable/immoral/illegal things qualify someone to be fired, then a lot of politicians should be immediately removed from office.


It gets down to the question of do you buy products from a person that you do not agree with similar do you vote for somebody you don't believe in.


----------



## Agatha Mystery

Graymalkin said:


> They also pulled this Sunday's episode of "When Calls the Heart." But they're not canceling the show. I guess they'll recast or drop her role.


I stopped watching when they killed off the Mountie. He was the best part.


----------



## nirisahn

I wonder what episodes of 'When Calls the Heart' will make their way to Netflix?


----------



## Graymalkin

Agatha Mystery said:


> I stopped watching when they killed off the Mountie. He was the best part.


The March 17 episode, which was cancelled, was going to introduce a handsome new Mountie, undoubtedly to be Elizabeth's new love interest.

Looks like the show's going to be off the air for a while, because they have to figure out what to do with the new season's episodes already filmed. (My preference would be to recast Loughlin's character, as long as they don't do it with Candace Cameron Bure. I'd suggest Brenda Lee Strong, who plays Lena and Lex Luthor's evil momma on Supergirl and played Bobby Ewing's new wife on the short-lived Dallas reboot. Apparently she's a regular on Netflix's 13 Reasons Why, but I'm guessing they've finished filming that series.)


----------



## Peter000

I imagine the actor who played the handsome mountie was frustrated that the show was postponed.


----------



## DVR_Dave

"When Calls the Heart" returns Sunday, May 5th. There's a second new episode Monday, May 6th.


----------



## Graymalkin

Looks like Lori Loughlin’s scenes were edited out. We’ll see how well they covered the inevitable gaps in the storylines.


----------



## Peter000

Graymalkin said:


> We'll see how well they covered the inevitable gaps in the storylines.


ADR and/or reshoots.


----------



## nirisahn

Peter000 said:


> ADR and/or reshoots.


What's ADR?


----------



## DVR_Dave

nirisahn said:


> What's ADR?


Automated Dialog Replacement (*ADR*) *is* the process of re-*recording* dialogue by the original actor after the filming process to improve audio quality or reflect dialogue changes (also known as "looping" or a "looping session").

Dubbing (filmmaking) - Wikipedia


----------



## DVR_Dave

"Loughlin played Abigail, the mayor of Hope Valley. According to Entertainment Weekly, her character was edited out of the remainder of Season 6. The outlet reports that removing the 54-year-old actress from the show was not easy. *Ultimately an entire episode was scrapped*, meaning there will reportedly only be six more episodes this season rather than the planned seven."


----------



## nirisahn

Considering that Loughlin was one of the producers of the show, the whole thing is just weird. And Abigail and her adopted son were such a big part of the show, I don't know how they would edit them out rather than replace the actress and reshoot the scenes and still have things make sense. It will be interesting to see the edited episodes. I also wonder if Netflix will get the episodes as originally edited or the episodes with the Loughlin edited out.


----------



## Mikeguy

I'm not trying to make light of the situation, but the first thought I had was, to explain the absence, will Hallmark write into the series that the mayor had been impeached.


----------



## Peter000

Mikeguy said:


> I'm not trying to make light of the situation, but the first thought I had was, to explain the absence, will Hallmark write into the series that the mayor had been impeached.


Or arrested for fraud.


----------



## alpacaboy

Graymalkin said:


> (My preference would be to recast Loughlin's character, as long as they don't do it with Candace Cameron Bure. I'd suggest Brenda Lee Strong, who plays Lena and Lex Luthor's evil momma on Supergirl and played Bobby Ewing's new wife on the short-lived Dallas reboot. Apparently she's a regular on Netflix's 13 Reasons Why, but I'm guessing they've finished filming that series.)


I feel like replacing her would feel weird, even more so with Garage Sale Mysteries.
But if it was to happen, I was recently thinking in GSM, Nikki DeLoach has the right personality/energy.
Maybe also for WCtH if she loses the constant giggle(which, btw, usually works for me).
For both, also maybe Kellie Martin would work.
(Just thinking "aloud" - I know both Nikki and Kellie are a bit younger than Lori, and Kellie already has her own Mystery series...)


----------



## rharmelink

They've been advertising a special announcement from Erin Krakow about When Calls The Heart during the new movie tonight, Bottled With Love.


----------



## Graymalkin

rharmelink said:


> They've been advertising a special announcement from Erin Krakow about When Calls The Heart during the new movie tonight, Bottled With Love.


They've been advertising "Bottled With Love" relentlessly all week, even more than usual. Somebody at Hallmark must be inordinately proud of this movie, even though it's not a Hallmark Hall of Fame movie.


----------



## Graymalkin

Lacey Chabert and Brendan Elliot seem to have become a Hallmark power couple.


----------



## DVR_Dave

rharmelink said:


> They've been advertising a special announcement from Erin Krakow about When Calls The Heart during the new movie tonight, Bottled With Love.





Spoiler



When Calls the Heart renewed for season 7.


----------



## osu1991

Graymalkin said:


> They've been advertising "Bottled With Love" relentlessly all week, even more than usual. Somebody at Hallmark must be inordinately proud of this movie, even though it's not a Hallmark Hall of Fame movie.


advertising to the point its annoying more than regular advertising. Its on the screen constantly


----------



## alpacaboy

Graymalkin said:


> They've been advertising "Bottled With Love" relentlessly all week, even more than usual. Somebody at Hallmark must be inordinately proud of this movie, even though it's not a Hallmark Hall of Fame movie.


Yeah, I've been wondering what's up with that. Like "Think of your favorite movie of all time. This is like that times a thousand! Like 'Citizen Kane' but in color, and it moves faster. Like 'The Godfather 1 and 2' but happy and without all the killy stuff. Modesty aside, this is the greatest film ever made. And fun fact: this is Andrew Walker's 377th Hallmark film!"

That being said, anyone see it? How was it?


----------



## Graymalkin

I watched it -- I always watch Hallmark's Saturday evening movies. That being said, I think the writing was a bit better than the usual Hallmark movie, and I feel both leads worked a bit harder on their characterizations. It also didn't treat the Big Business as a Big Bad, even though the driving motivation was to find a new business to buy before going public. And they didn't have the usual scene where the female lead puts on a slinky dress and wows the male lead. In short, it was a cut above the usual Hallmark movie, although not as much as Hallmark would have you think it was.

Oh, and Andrew Walker has done "more than 10" Hallmark movies, but nowhere near hundreds. 

BTW, he and Bethany Joy Lenz previously worked together on the Hallmark movie _Snowed Inn Christmas_.

BTW, Bethany Joy Lenz is not related to the actress Kay Lenz, who is best known for the _Rich Man, Poor Man_ miniseries in 1976, even though there is some resemblance.


----------



## Mikeguy

Graymalkin said:


> I watched it -- I always watch Hallmark's Saturday evening movies. That being said, I think the writing was a bit better than the usual Hallmark movie, and I feel both leads worked a bit harder on their characterizations. It also didn't treat the Big Business as a Big Bad, even though the driving motivation was to find a new business to buy before going public. *And they didn't have the usual scene where the female lead puts on a slinky dress and wows the male lead. *In short, it was a cut above the usual Hallmark movie, although not as much as Hallmark would have you think it was.
> 
> Oh, and Andrew Walker has done "more than 10" Hallmark movies, but nowhere near hundreds.
> 
> BTW, he and Bethany Joy Lenz previously worked together on the Hallmark movie _Snowed Inn Christmas_.
> 
> BTW, Bethany Joy Lenz is not related to the actress Kay Lenz, who is best known for the _Rich Man, Poor Man_ miniseries in 1976, even though there is some resemblance.


And you continued watching anyway?


----------



## Graymalkin

Mikeguy said:


> And you continued watching anyway?


I found it refreshing.


----------



## Graymalkin

If anybody’s interested in seeing Bethany Joy Lenz in a more pedestrian Hallmark movie, they’re airing “Royal Matchmaker” right now (8-10 pm EDT).


----------



## rharmelink

I enjoyed Bottled for Love, but I've been fond of all of the Shop Around the Corner remakes. And this used the Message in a Bottle shtick to set everything up.

I'm surprised there isn't a credit entry on IMDB for Miklós László, who wrote the play.


----------



## alpacaboy

Graymalkin said:


> Oh, and Andrew Walker has done "more than 10" Hallmark movies, but nowhere near hundreds.


Yeah, yeah, a little exaggeration on my part.

But I think at current count, he has been in the most Hallmark rom-coms (I'm not counting mystery series), actually outnumbering Lacey Chabert by one or two.
(I actually like Andrew Walker. I just think it's funny - and impressive.)


----------



## Peter000

I'd like to see current counts. Where do you get them?


----------



## Graymalkin

Peter000 said:


> I'd like to see current counts. Where do you get them?


I usually go to Wikipedia and IMDB and count them.

Lacey Chabert has appeared in 17 Hallmark movies. That doesn't include the Crossword Puzzle Murders movies. I think she wins, because Candace Cameron-Bure appears to have been in only 9 rom-coms. Danica McKellar has done 8, Taylor Cole 7.

Andrew Walker has appeared in 13 Hallmark movies that I can identify. So he is the most frequent male lead. Brennan Elliot has 10, Luke McFarland 5.

Here's an article that counts them up (thru December 2018): These Are the 10 Actors You Always See in Hallmark Channel Movies


----------



## rharmelink

They forgot the kids. I count seven or eight movies for Jaeda Lily Miller...


----------



## MikeCC

And the same supporting actors...! Over and over and over... They are in almost all Hallmark movies. If the actor isn't the Dad, he's the grizzled bartender. And the Mom is often the aunt from two movies ago, and will be seen in the next movie as a stern principal at the local school.

And how often are we seeing the same "diverse" actors when the producers decided the movie need people of color.

Still, given all the talent recycling these movies do, I still enjoy 'em.


----------



## alpacaboy

Yikes! My Andrew Walker info must have been way off!

The Hallmarkies podcast interviewed Andrew Walker and were teasing him about "My Secret Valentine", asking if he would tell Lacey, "I've been in more Hallmark movies than you." I thought it was plausible, but I didn't verify the count. Also, I think they were including non-rom-coms, and it was before Lacey's mystery series.

For some reason, I thought he was at 17+, but yeah, from Wikipedia, it looks like it's more like 13, as Graymalkin says.


----------



## Graymalkin

That "Snowed Inn Christmas" movie I previously mentioned, which starred Andrew Walker and Bethany Joy Lenz, was actually a Lifetime movie, not a Hallmark movie. So counting up movies on iMDB and Wikipedia could be misleading.


----------



## rharmelink

MikeCC said:


> And the same supporting actors...!


And that's for "Hollywood North", not just Hallmark. The Vancouver studios are used by a number of production companies, but they all rely on the same local talent. A lot of Canadian TV and movie productions come out of those Vancouver studios.

I sometime call Dead Rising: Watchtower the Hallmark zombie apocalypse movie, because of the number of regular Hallmark actors that show up in the movie.


----------



## Graymalkin

Brittany Bristow is a supporting actress that I’ve seen in at least five Hallmark movies. She’s Canadian, of course.


----------



## DVR_Dave

DVR_Dave said:


> "When Calls the Heart" returns Sunday, May 5th @ 9:00 EDT. There's a second new episode Monday, May 6th @ 8:00 EDT.


Head's Up. My 1P (new episodes only) did not pick up these episodes (S6 E4 & E5) since they are labeled as repeats.


----------



## Graymalkin

DVR_Dave said:


> Head's Up. My 1P (new episodes only) did not pick up these episodes (S6 E4 & E5) since they are labeled as repeats.


Thanks for the heads-up!


----------



## nirisahn

Just watched the new episodes of WCTH. They did a good job of writing Abigail out, but no new mayor? I would think someone would have had to take over that function in the town. 

I'm reserving judgement on the whole striking oil story line. Not sure I like the new mountie's niece.


----------



## Graymalkin

I keep looking at Nurse Faith and yelling "Miss Teschmacher!" in Lex Luthor's voice. Andrea Brooks plays both characters and they're polar opposites of each other.


----------



## Generic

Not so fast on Lori Loughlin?

'When Calls the Heart' Creator Just Hinted That Lori Loughlin May Be Returning


----------



## MikeCC

I wonder if the network would allow that... Hallmark has a pretty pristine and wholesome image; Loughlin, not so much anymore. Loughlin's return would likely involve consideration of more than just the WCTH fan base. Hallmark has to consider what her troubles could do to the Hallmark brand.


----------



## nirisahn

And it's not just WCTH. Lori Loughlin was involved in so many different projects, it's got to be making a huge hole in their inventory. There's Fuller House, the Garage Sale series of movies, all the Christmas movies she's done, plus who knows how many other movies.


----------



## MikeCC

nirisahn said:


> And it's not just WCTH. Lori Loughlin was involved in so many different projects, it's got to be making a huge hole in their inventory. There's Fuller House, the Garage Sale series of movies, all the Christmas movies she's done, plus who knows how many other movies.


Well, _Fuller House_ is Netflix, and it is already finished production, I believe.

Still, your point is valid. Loughlin _was _involved in a lot of Hallmark productions. But the suits at Hallmark undoubtedly weighed the pros/cons, and decided that her involvement was much more of a downside, than keeping her work as part of their broadcasts.

I suppose at some point they may put her movies back into the rotation, although I guess it depends on the outcome of her legal travails. As it is now, I think she has done herself a disservice, and her reputation is taking a beating because of her responses to the issue.


----------



## Graymalkin

FYI, this Saturday's (June 15) new movie will feature African-American actors as the leads, a still rare occurrence for Hallmark.

Lifetime is also producing some rom-drams in its "From Book to Screen" series. Judging from last night's entry, "Very Valentine" (which is the heroine's name and has nothing to do with the holiday), the Lifetime films are PG-13 to Hallmark's PG.


----------



## nirisahn

Has Lifetime changed their format? They used to be 'all victim's, all the time'. I haven't watched that channel in years because all it used to show were sensationalized dramas of rapes, child abuse, wife beating, kidnappings, etc.


----------



## Graymalkin

Lifetime does seem to have moved all of the "women in jeopardy" thrillers to the Lifetime Movie Channel and is doing more romantic dramas and holiday movies on the flagship Lifetime Channel. Doesn't mean the mothership still isn't putting women in jeopardy, though -- one teaser showed that Lifetime is adapting more V.C. "Flowers in the Attic" Andrews books for TV.


----------



## Graymalkin

Hallmark is currently airing "Dater's Handbook" (2016), which is one of the two movies it did starring Meghan, Duchess of Sussex.* 

The other movie is "When Sparks Fly" (2014).

*That's how Wikipedia lists her now in its movie credits: "Meghan, Duchess of Sussex."


----------



## MikeCC

I watched "When Sparks Fly." I found it dull and very cheaply made. I know many Hallmark movies are relatively low budget, but this seemed particularly so.


----------



## Graymalkin

"When Sparks Fly" is from 2014. Hallmark hadn't ramped up its production line and values yet.

Having said that, I'm finding that they've taken practically all of the implied witchcraft and any but the most benign storylines out of "Good Witch." They've basically left Cassie with nothing but spider-sense and the ability to pick just the right item for whoever is shopping.


----------



## wtherrell

The Hallmark Movies are so educational! How else would I have learned about the mountains that surround Chicago or that the moon is always full in Canada, the deciduous trees up north have green leaves at New Year and except for the ski resorts the snow is never very deep. The movie plot is always so predictable and yet my wife and I are always watching them, to the exclusion of most every else except Ancient Aliens, Bigfoot, and UFO stuff. So entertaining! Maybe we need to get a life.


----------



## Graymalkin

wtherrell said:


> The Hallmark Movies are so educational! How else would I have learned about the mountains that surround Chicago or that the moon is always full in Canada, the deciduous trees up north have green leaves at New Year and except for the ski resorts the snow is never very deep. The movie plot is always so predictable and yet my wife and I are always watching them, to the exclusion of most every else except Ancient Aliens, Bigfoot, and UFO stuff. So entertaining! Maybe we need to get a life.


Given a choice between Hallmark movies and Lifetime's "women in perpetual jeopardy" or AMC's zombies or FX's crime family dramas or HBO's medieval torture/rape dramas with dragons - i'm going with Hallmark. We already have enough evil drama going on in real life.


----------



## Mikeguy

There could be worse things in life than Hallmark.


----------



## nirisahn

Hallmark is the TV equivalent of cotton candy - it's just fluff. Nice, comfortable, mindless fluff. And sometimes that's exactly what you want and need. That and Hallmark Murder and Mysteries are two of my favorite channels. If I want something intellectually stimulating, there are lots of places to find it. But at the end of a long week, I want my fluff.


----------



## jlb

nirisahn said:


> Hallmark is the TV equivalent of cotton candy - it's just fluff. Nice, comfortable, mindless fluff. And sometimes that's exactly what you want and need. That and Hallmark Murder and Mysteries are two of my favorite channels. If I want something intellectually stimulating, there are lots of places to find it. But at the end of a long week, I want my fluff.


Totally and completely second this!!!


----------



## Graymalkin

Watching HMM’s newest Christmas movie, “Christmas Camp,” and the male lead’s father looks *very* familiar. So I go back and check the opening credits, and it’s John James (Anderson), best known for playing Jeff Colby on “Dynasty” and “The Colbys” in the Eighties.

Damn, the stuff that sticks in my memory...

(Footnote:He’s exactly two weeks older than me.)


----------



## Mikeguy

Graymalkin said:


> Watching HMM's newest Christmas movie, "Christmas Camp" . . . .


Aren't you a bit early?


----------



## osu1991

There should be 1 more new Christmas premiere during the Christmas in July run the next 2 weeks on Hallmark.

It was originally scheduled for tonight. A Merry Christmas Match, but it looks like the schedule has been changed


----------



## Graymalkin

Mikeguy said:


> Aren't you a bit early?


Hey, they broadcast 'em, I watch 'em.


----------



## nirisahn

I just went through the listings in the app, and don't see another premiere for Christmas in July besides Christmas Camp. I'll have to search Comcast.


----------



## osu1991

nirisahn said:


> I just went through the listings in the app, and don't see another premiere for Christmas in July besides Christmas Camp. I'll have to search Comcast.


It looks like they have removed A Very Merry Christmas Match from the Christmas in July schedule, I saw a few people asking about it online and no response from Hallmark, even though it was in the press announcements in June.


----------



## MikeCC

osu1991 said:


> It looks like they have removed A Very Merry Christmas Match from the Christmas in July schedule, I saw a few people asking about it online and no response from Hallmark, even though it was in the press announcements in June.


Maybe Lori Laughlin was in the cast, and that slipped by until someone caught it last month. Or not.


----------



## osu1991

MikeCC said:


> Maybe Lori Laughlin was in the cast, and that slipped by until someone caught it last month. Or not.


LOL

I think it was Brooke Nevin, not sure on that though


----------



## Ralph Coleman

Sorry if this has been mentioned but has anyone noticed that the life size nutcracker Xmas ornament appears in every Xmas movie?


----------



## mattack

Maybe it was HQ? Something trivia related gave some huge #.. like 40?? of new movies from Hallmark this year..


----------



## Cainebj

Has anyone figured a way to get TiVo to automatically record the new Christmas movies?
I used to have a wishlist set up for Christmas, Movies, 2018 and that worked last year, but I just got a new TiVo bolt and creating a new one for 2019 - it missed Christmas Camp. 
Any suggestions appreciated.
I have in the past printed a list and got them manually - but they are up to 40 new movies this year!


----------



## Peter000

I struggled with that last year. Most of the new movies premiere on the same nights and time, so I created a manual two hour recording for those times. But I still had to refer to the Hallmark app checklist to make sure I wasn't missing anything.


----------



## Peter000

Cainebj said:


> I used to have a wishlist set up for Christmas, Movies, 2018 and that worked last year, but I just got a new TiVo bolt and creating a new one for 2019 - it missed Christmas Camp.


I actually noticed that Christmas Camp was dated 2018, and wondered if it was really new or they just didn't air it that year for some reason.


----------



## Graymalkin

Christmas Camp was definitely not aired last year.

I’d suggest the Hallmark app but with the caveat that it’s unwieldy to use.


----------



## Cainebj

Hmmmmm - maybe it was a wishlist fluke... I'll see if it picks anything up later this year.
I did use the app last year, because even WITH the wishlist some movies were missed.


----------



## Graymalkin

New movie tonight (July 27): "Rome in Love." Evidently not filmed entirely in Canada. 

Stars Italia Ricci, who despite her name is Canadian. I thought this would be her first movie for Hallmark, but she was in "Late Bloomer" three years ago. I first saw her in the short-lived "Chasing Life" series on FreeForm, but she apparently has been a regular on "Designated Survivor," which I don't watch.


----------



## jlb

Graymalkin said:


> Christmas Camp was definitely not aired last year.
> 
> I'd suggest the Hallmark app but with the caveat that it's unwieldy to use.


I get the unwieldy nature of it but I think I am effectively getting notifications from the app when new movies are on....


----------



## Cainebj

I guess the app has to be updated for Christmas 2019 - they seem to be pushing the "Summer Nights" series right now.


----------



## wtherrell

Just watched "Most Wonderful Time of the year" Henry Winkler is always fun. But I have a question : Is Brooke Burns a clone of Christine Baranski? She looks like a younger twin. Resemblance is uncanny


----------



## osu1991

That’s one of my favorites. Henry Winkler is pretty funny in it.


----------



## Hot4Bo

I like it so much it lives on my TiVo.


----------



## DVR_Dave

The first 2 episodes of When Hope Calls (new Hallmark Movies Now series) will air on Hallmark Channel tomorrow (9/21) at 9 PM and 10 PM.


----------



## 7thton

DVR_Dave said:


> The first 2 episodes of When Hope Calls (new Hallmark Movies Now series) will air on Hallmark Channel tomorrow (9/21) at 9 PM and 10 PM.


Might I like this show, even if I'm not familiar with When Calls the Heart?


----------



## Graymalkin

7thton said:


> Might I like this show, even if I'm not familiar with When Calls the Heart?


You don't need to have watched When Calls the Heart, although two stars from that show will guest-star in the second episode of this one.

If you liked Little House on the Prairie, you'll like When Hope Calls.


----------



## osu1991

This is supposedly a 1 time only linear tv broadcast of When Hope Calls. If anyones like it, you will then have to subscribe to Hallmark Movies Now and watch it online through their app.


----------



## Graymalkin

I enjoy Hallmark Channel, but not enough to pay extra for it.


----------



## jlb

Graymalkin said:


> You don't need to have watched When Calls the Heart, although two stars from that show will guest-star in the second episode of this one.
> 
> If you liked Little House on the Prairie, you'll like When Hope Calls.


Technically, it's sort of an "incestuous" thing....you will have some of the same people all over content from Hallmark on the different channels/movies/etc.


----------



## Graymalkin

It's true that Hallmark has a huge stable of actors that pop up in multiple movies each year. However, it was two characters from When Calls the Heart who crossed over to When Hope Calls in that second episode. Not actors from WCTH playing all-new characters.


----------



## alpacaboy

It's also funny(to me anyway) when I see them pop up in the CW Superhero shows. (The Canadian ones, anyway)


----------



## Graymalkin

Yes, indeed. Whenever I see Andrea Brooks, who's the nurse in When Calls the Heart and who pops up in some of the rom-com movies, I shout, "Miss Tessmacher!" in Lex Luthor's voice. (Usually Gene Hackman's but now occasionally Jon Cryer's.)


----------



## Graymalkin

Eloise Mumford is now guest-starring on _Chicago Fire_ as Brett's high school BFF who did bad things when she visited Chicago last year. I'm sitting here and muttering, "No, no, no, Eloise cannot be a bad girl, she's a Hallmark Channel lead!"


----------



## Hot4Bo

Graymalkin said:


> Eloise Mumford is now guest-starring on _Chicago Fire_ as Brett's high school BFF who did bad things when she visited Chicago last year. I'm sitting here and muttering, "No, no, no, Eloise cannot be a bad girl, she's a Hallmark Channel lead!"


She also plays one of the most important characters in the 50 Shades of Grey movies in my mind. Without her character, there would be no movies.

Don't know if I need to do this but....



Spoiler



Eloise Mumford's character was sick so her roommate Anastasia took her place interviewing Christian Grey. They may never have met otherwise.


----------



## rharmelink

Hallmark Mystery Channel did it again. As soon as I saw the list of guest stars in the opening credits of the latest Ruby Herring episode ("Her Last Breath"), I knew who the killer would turn out to be. It was the only name I recognized, that brought someone's face to mind.

I find that to be common with mystery shows and movies. It happened recently on one of the main network shows, Instinct. As soon as I saw a "Hallmark actor" in the cast, I knew he would end up being the serial killer they were after. I didn't know any of the other actors that were playing suspects.

They don't typically hire such actors for "background" parts.


----------



## Graymalkin

Taylor Cole (who plays Ruby Herring) has been a brunette, a blonde, and a redhead.


----------



## alpacaboy

Graymalkin said:


> Taylor Cole (who plays Ruby Herring) has been a brunette, a blonde, and a redhead.


What versatility!


----------



## nirisahn

Kind of wish I hadn't read this thread before I got all caught up on Instinct. As soon as I saw the actor in question, I knew he was the killer.


----------



## rharmelink

nirisahn said:


> Kind of wish I hadn't read this thread before I got all caught up on Instinct. As soon as I saw the actor in question, I knew he was the killer.


Sorry. I forgot the context would give away what I was trying to be vague about, at least to someone that understood the context...


----------



## nirisahn

rharmelink said:


> Sorry. I forgot the context would give away what I was trying to be vague about, at least to someone that understood the context...


No big. Spoilers aren't that big a thing to me.


----------



## jlb

Just a reminder.....

The 24x7 holiday movies on the Hallmark Movies and Mysteries Channel starts today and on the main Hallmark Channel on the 25th.

Here are the schedules for the new movies. Both of these were taken from the website and are easily printable.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeCC

jlb said:


> Just a reminder.....
> 
> The 24x7 holiday movies on the Hallmark Movies and Mysteries Channel starts today and on the main Hallmark Channel on the 25th.
> 
> Here are the schedules for the new movies. Both of these were taken from the website and are easily printable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ahh...

Hallmark and Christmas. It brings a smile to my face. My only worry is... will I be able to stop watching to get my OWN place decked out for the holidays?


----------



## Peter000

MikeCC said:


> Ahh...
> 
> Hallmark and Christmas. It brings a smile to my face. My only worry is... will I be able to stop watching to get my OWN place decked out for the holidays?


Just make a call to Balsam Hill!


----------



## Graymalkin

Updated the lineup in the Hallmark Movies app and added reminders in my calendar app.


----------



## jlb

Graymalkin said:


> Updated the lineup in the Hallmark Movies app and added reminders in my calendar app.


That's been my plan but I'm finding it easier to leave the premiere lists on my side table and I just check them off when I've got them set to record.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Graymalkin

Omigosh! A Hallmark movie starring a Jewish protagonist! But they still have to keep Christmas in the mix. (“Double Holiday,” Tuesday, Nov. 26)

Also, Brittany Bristow, who often plays the heroine’s girl pal, gets a lead role for once.


----------



## Graymalkin

The first new Christmas movie airs tonight (10/25): “A Merry Christmas Match” on Hallmark Movies & Mysteries.

Tomorrow night (10/26) is the first new Christmas movie on Hallmark Channel: “Christmas Wishes & Mistletoe Kisses.”


----------



## DVR_Dave

Graymalkin said:


> The first new Christmas movie airs tonight (10/25): "A Merry Christmas Match" on Hallmark Movies & Mysteries.
> 
> Tomorrow night (10/26) is the first new Christmas movie on Hallmark Channel: "Christmas Wishes & Mistletoe Kisses."


I'm going to need a bigger boat hard drive.


----------



## Hot4Bo

Graymalkin said:


> The first new Christmas movie airs tonight (10/25): "A Merry Christmas Match" on Hallmark Movies & Mysteries.
> 
> Tomorrow night (10/26) is the first new Christmas movie on Hallmark Channel: "Christmas Wishes & Mistletoe Kisses."


I tried to watch tonight's movie but I just couldn't get into it. I'll give it one more shot before I delete it.


----------



## jlb

Add the premieres on Lifetime and it's a bleep ton of movies. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Graymalkin

Hot4Bo said:


> I tried to watch tonight's movie but I just couldn't get into it. I'll give it one more shot before I delete it.


Tonight's movie was strictly by the numbers. Generic as it gets.


----------



## Hot4Bo

Graymalkin said:


> Tonight's movie was strictly by the numbers. Generic as it gets.


Not sure if it was the actors or what but it just didn't hold my interest.


----------



## Peter000

Hot4Bo said:


> I tried to watch tonight's movie but I just couldn't get into it. I'll give it one more shot before I delete it.


I made it a half hour in before moving on. I'll probably revisit it later


----------



## jlb

Graymalkin said:


> Tonight's movie was strictly by the numbers. Generic as it gets.


Almost all of them are the same....

- relationship builds through movie
- something happens at the 1:35 mark
- relationship fixed at 1:52 mark
- kiss and a abrupt ending at 1:59 mark

And I am totally ok with that! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Graymalkin

I need to revise my opinion of this movie. I skipped out on the last 5 minutes. As it turns out, while it unfolded just like every other Hallmark holiday movie,


Spoiler



it ended with _the small-town heroine moving to the big city_. That happens very rarely, so it wasn't strictly paint-by-the-numbers.

This heroine did manage to install small-town values (family and community) in the big-city love interest, so that didn't deviate from the norm.


----------



## Peter000

Graymalkin said:


> I need to revise my opinion of this movie. I skipped out on the last 5 minutes. As it turns out, while it unfolded just like every other Hallmark holiday movie,
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> it ended with _the small-town heroine moving to the big city_. That happens very rarely, so it wasn't strictly paint-by-the-numbers.
> 
> This heroine did manage to install small-town values (family and community) in the big-city love interest, so that didn't deviate from the norm.[


Argh! Spoilers!


----------



## Graymalkin

Peter000 said:


> Argh! Spoilers!


Whoops! I fixed it.


----------



## 7thton

Graymalkin said:


> The first new Christmas movie airs tonight (10/25): "A Merry Christmas Match" on Hallmark Movies & Mysteries.


I could only watch 5 minutes of this one. The acting was very bad, especially (what I suppose was) the male lead (sitting at the desk in the office).



Graymalkin said:


> Tomorrow night (10/26) is the first new Christmas movie on Hallmark Channel: "Christmas Wishes & Mistletoe Kisses."


This one was pretty decent. I think they could have given it a better title though..."Christmas Wishes & Mistletoe Kisses" doesn't really describe the plot of the film very well.


----------



## Peter000

7thton said:


> "Christmas Wishes & Mistletoe Kisses" doesn't really describe the plot of the film very well.


90% of the Hallmark Christmas titles don't describe the plot.


----------



## 7thton

Peter000 said:


> 90% of the Hallmark Christmas titles don't describe the plot.


I know, but this time it bothered me, for some reason...


----------



## Generic

I have been thinking about subscribing to Hallmark via Philo or the app. I have the impression that the app does not initially have all of this years Christmas movies but I am not sure on that. I would rather pay $6 for a few months vs $20. Any suggestions?


----------



## Peter000

Generic said:


> I have the impression that the app does not initially have all of this years Christmas movies but I am not sure on that.


The app is kind of lame. It only has movies from years past, not any recent stuff. It does have some series that are current an app-only. But subscribing to it for Christmas movies would be a waste, IMO.


----------



## osu1991

Generic said:


> I have been thinking about subscribing to Hallmark via Philo or the app. I have the impression that the app does not initially have all of this years Christmas movies but I am not sure on that. I would rather pay $6 for a few months vs $20. Any suggestions?


Watch Family-Friendly TV Live and On Demand | FRNDLY TV

Friendly TV is an option if all you really want are the hallmark channels. It has a few others but it's draw is the 3 Hallmark channels. It starts at $5.99 for live tv and 1 stream, $7.99 and $9.9 for additional streams and dvr capability.


----------



## 7thton

osu1991 said:


> Watch Family-Friendly TV Live and On Demand | FRNDLY TV
> 
> Friendly TV is an option if all you really want are the hallmark channels. It has a few others but it's draw is the 3 Hallmark channels. It starts at $5.99 for live tv and 1 stream, $7.99 and $9.9 for additional streams and dvr capability.


The only thing about FRNDLY that I will mention is that reviews and experiences with the services have been uneven. Some users report no problems with the service, others report poor streaming quality, constant buffering, etc.

See:


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/youtubetv/comments/dmgj3l


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/cordcutters/comments/ctgyvt

Make sure to read the comments too.

I know I have read other comments/reviews that have mentioned poor picture quality on FRNDLY, but I cannot seem to find them now.

They have a 7 day trial...you should give it a shot.


----------



## Generic

osu1991 said:


> Watch Family-Friendly TV Live and On Demand | FRNDLY TV
> 
> Friendly TV is an option if all you really want are the hallmark channels. It has a few others but it's draw is the 3 Hallmark channels. It starts at $5.99 for live tv and 1 stream, $7.99 and $9.9 for additional streams and dvr capability.


Thanks for the suggestion. I haven't heard of this service so I did a quick search. After reading reviews of the service, I just decided to go with Philo. I just didn't feel like dealing with the potential problems stated by 7thton. I was surprised by the awesome picture quality but that is for another thread.


----------



## Generic

'Tis the Season! A Complete List of Christmas Movies Coming to Hallmark, Lifetime & More in 2019


----------



## Graymalkin

“Nostalgic Christmas,” starring Brooke D’Orsay and Trevor Donovan, airing right now on Hallmark Movies & Mysteries


----------



## Hot4Bo

Graymalkin said:


> "Nostalgic Christmas," starring Brooke D'Orsay and Trevor Donovan, airing right now on Hallmark Movies & Mysteries


I definitely love me some Trevor Donovan.


----------



## Hot4Bo

I am 3/4 of the way through this movie and I have to say I’m really liking it except for the continuous grammar errors of the writers. It’s very annoying that I am this way (grammar nazi in my head) but it takes me right out of the movie when I hear things.


----------



## Peter000

I tried to record "Time for Me to Come Home for Christmas" but instead HMM aired "Fir Crazy." Which I hadn't ever seen, and I enjoyed also!


----------



## osu1991

_ I am getting tired of the giant countdown timers being left on screen for entire segments of the movies. That ruins the movies for me._


----------



## Peter000

osu1991 said:


> _ I am getting tired of the giant countdown timers being left on screen for entire segments of the movies. That ruins the movies for me._


While it doesn't _ruin _the movie for me I hear you. It can be distracting.


----------



## Graymalkin

Tonight's premiere: "Two Turtle Doves," on Hallmark Movies & Mysteries. 

Starring Nikki DeLoach and Michael Rady, who were previously partnered earlier this year in "Love to the Rescue."


----------



## Graymalkin

Tonight's premiere: "Merry & Bright," on Hallmark Channel.

Starring Jodie ("Fuller House") Sweetin (as Cate), the ubiquitous Andrew Walker (as Gabe), and Sharon Lawrence (as Joy, Cate's meddling mama).


----------



## Hot4Bo

Graymalkin said:


> Tonight's premiere: "Merry & Bright," on Hallmark Channel.
> 
> Starring Jodie ("Fuller House") Sweetin (as Cate), the ubiquitous Andrew Walker (as Gabe), and Sharon Lawrence (as Joy, Cate's meddling mama).


Halfway through and I am enjoying this one although I am just not an Andrew Walker fan. I have seen many of his movies and they just don't do it for me


----------



## nirisahn

I liked Merry & Bright and Two Turtle Doves better than a lot of Hallmark movies I've seen lately. I couldn't tell you why, though.


----------



## MikeCC

Graymalkin said:


> Tonight's premiere: "Two Turtle Doves," on Hallmark Movies & Mysteries.
> 
> Starring Nikki DeLoach and Michael Rady, who were previously partnered earlier this year in "Love to the Rescue."


It was a reunion of sorts from _Love to the Rescue, _because the actress Michaela Russell - IMDb who played Mikayla in _Two Turtle Doves_, also played Sophie, in _Love to the Rescue._


----------



## Graymalkin

MikeCC said:


> It was a reunion of sorts from _Love to the Rescue, _because the actress Michaela Russell - IMDb who played Mikayla in _Two Turtle Doves_, also played Sophie, in _Love to the Rescue._


Now I'm wondering if they filmed the movies back to back.


----------



## Graymalkin

Tonight's premiere: "Christmas Scavenger Hunt," on Hallmark Channel.

Synopsis: When Belinda heads back to her hometown for the holidays, things get complicated when she is forced to team up with her ex, Dustin, at the town's annual Christmas scavenger hunt.

Starring Kevin McGarry as Dustin. (One of those rare movies where the actress in the lead role isn't advertised.)


----------



## Hot4Bo

Enjoying this one.


----------



## Hot4Bo

Actually, I loved this one!


----------



## alpacaboy

Graymalkin said:


> Tonight's premiere: "Christmas Scavenger Hunt," on Hallmark Channel.
> ...
> Starring Kevin McGarry as Dustin. (One of those rare movies where the actress in the lead role isn't advertised.)


Yeajh, I thought that was super weird in the advertising. I guess lead dude is one of the popular hunks from one of the Hallmark tv series.

I'm just not ready for the flood of Christmas movies yet. I'm just getting around to watching "All Summer Long" now! Heck, I still have movies from LAST CHRISTMAS I still need to watch...


----------



## jlb

osu1991 said:


> _ I am getting tired of the giant countdown timers being left on screen for entire segments of the movies. That ruins the movies for me._


Ditto.


----------



## DVR_Dave

When is Hallmark going to stop putting PA license plates on the front of vehicles? PA doesn't have front plates, except on tractor trailers (no plate on rear of tractor).


----------



## jlb

side related note.....the following is a web page which identifies when the holiday music channels start on XM....

Turn on the joy with SiriusXM's 15 commercial-free holiday music channels


----------



## Hot4Bo

Trying to get through A Merry Christmas Match again. I’m halfway through but I’m still not loving this movie. I really don’t like the actors and I don’t see any chemistry between them at all.

it’s been a while since I have disliked Hallmark Christmas movies. I think it was 2014 where I just didn’t like any of them.


----------



## Peter000

Hot4Bo said:


> it's been a while since I have disliked Hallmark Christmas movies. I think it was 2014 where I just didn't like any of them.


In Hallmark's defense, that's a pretty damn good track record.


----------



## Hot4Bo

Peter000 said:


> In Hallmark's defense, that's a pretty damn good track record.


Absolutely!!! Like I said, this movie was the first one in a very long time but I just don't like it. Trying to finish it just so it'll be done but I think I'm gonna bail.


----------



## Graymalkin

One of Hallmark’s favorite lead actresses has started showing up my dreams. I’m a little too old for that nonsense. OTOH they’re dreams rather than nightmares, so I have to thank Hallmark for that much, at least.

(No, it’s not Lacey Chabert or Candace Cameron Bure or Taylor Cole.)


----------



## jlb

Graymalkin said:


> One of Hallmark's favorite lead actresses has started showing up my dreams. I'm a little too old for that nonsense. OTOH they're dreams rather than nightmares, so I have to thank Hallmark for that much, at least.
> 
> (No, it's not Lacey Chabert or Candace Cameron Bure or Taylor Cole.)


Inquiring minds want to know!

For me, it's not so much the movie "Franchise" but rather TV show actress Catherine Bell. 

Side note, a good chunk of the holiday music channels have started on XM.


----------



## Graymalkin

Catherine Bell would at least be age-appropriate (she's 51). I've always had a thing for Diane Lane, who's 54 (although not in her portrayal of Martha Kent in _Superman v Batman_).

Interestingly enough, Hallmark likes its leading ladies to be grownups. Lori Loughlin is 55. Josie Bissett is 49. Danica McKellar is 44. Candace Cameron Bure is 43. Ashley Williams is 41. Rachael Leigh Cook and Jill Wagner are 40. Fiona Gubelmann and Maggie Lawson are 39. Lacy Chabert, Brooke D'Orsay, and Meghan Ory are 37. Taylor Cole, Erin Krakow, and Emilie Ullerup are 35. Eloise Mumford and Becca Tobin is 33. Alexa PenaVega is 31. Jessica Lowndes is 30. Laci Mailey and Merritt Patterson are 29.

To be fair, here are some of the leading men's ages: Jack Wagner is 60 (!!). James Denton is 54. Paul Greene and Stephen Huszar are 45. Brendan Elliott is 44. Brendan Fehr is 42. Justin Bruenig, Jesse Metcalfe, and Andrew Walker are 40. Niall Matter and Luke McFarlane are 39. Daniel Lissing is 38. Wes Brown and Sean Faris are 37. Ryan Paevey is 35. Carlos PenaVega is 30. Chris McNally seems to be the youngest at 26.


----------



## DVR_Dave

Graymalkin said:


> Danica McKellar is 44.


It's hard to believe that Winnie Cooper is now 44.


----------



## Graymalkin

DVR_Dave said:


> It's hard to believe that Winnie Cooper is now 44.


It's hard to believe that Frisco Jones is now 60 and Aunt Becky is now 55.

Some days it's hard for me to believe how old I am (63). Other days, I feel every goddamn year plus 30 more.


----------



## DVR_Dave

Graymalkin said:


> It's hard to believe that [snip] Aunt Becky is now 55.


And probably heading to jail.


----------



## Mikeguy

DVR_Dave said:


> It's hard to believe that Winnie Cooper is now 44.


It's Lacy Chabert (37) whose age gets me . . . .


----------



## Graymalkin

Jennifer Love Hewitt is 40, Neve Campbell is 46, Scott Wolf is 51, and Matthew Fox is 53. 

(The "Party of Five" now goes to the Early Bird dinner at Mel's Diner in Sarasota, Florida.)

Scott, BTW, will star in Hallmark's "A Christmas Love Story" with Kristen Chenoweth, airing Dec. 7.


----------



## jlb

Pretty good cast for the movie filmed in my old hometown of Newburyport, MA last winter. Still not sure if it is going to be a Hallmark or Lifetime pickup or something else. Based on title I am leaning towards Hallmark.

A Ring for Christmas (2019) - IMDb


----------



## Graymalkin

Judging by the cast, which is entirely unknown to me, it’s not Hallmark. I’d suspect Lifetime, Netflix, or even Amazon.


----------



## Graymalkin

Tonight’s premiere: “A Blue Ridge Mountain Christmas,” starring Rachael Leigh Cook and Benjamin Ayres, on Hallmark Movies & Mysteries.


----------



## 7thton

What are the premieres for this Saturday and Sunday?


----------



## Graymalkin

Tonight (Friday, Nov. 8): "Holiday for Heroes," starring Melissa Claire Egan and Marc Blucas, on Hallmark Movies & Mysteries at 9 p.m. EST.
Tomorrow (Saturday, Nov. 9): "Picture a Perfect Christmas," starring Merritt Patterson and Jon Cor, on Hallmark Channel at 8 p.m.
Sunday, Nov. 10: "The Mistletoe Secret," starring Kellie Pickler, Tyler Hynes, and Patrick Duffy, on Hallmark Channel at 8 p.m.

And if you missed these premieres last week, they're being rebroadcast:

Nostalgic Christmas, 3 p.m. today, Hallmark Movies & Mysteries
Merry & Bright, 6 p.m. tomorrow, Hallmark Channel
Two Turtle Doves, 11 p.m. tomorrow, Hallmark Channel


----------



## Peter000

I thought I was being clever by setting up manual recordings for the Premiere times. I thought I'd play it safe and pad them by 1 min. Turns out a couple of the movies this weekend have a run time of 2 hrs 3 min. So beware if you set manual recordings. I re-padded mine by 5 minutes.


----------



## Graymalkin

Peter000 said:


> I thought I was being clever by setting up manual recordings for the Premiere times. I thought I'd play it safe and pad them by 1 min. Turns out a couple of the movies this weekend have a run time of 2 hrs 3 min. So beware if you set manual recordings. I re-padded mine by 5 minutes.


Thanks for the tip -- I did the same thing of setting up manual recordings. I just re-padded them.


----------



## Hot4Bo

So I’m watching tonight‘s movie, which I’m enjoying, and I keep seeing the commercial for A Godwink Christmas: Meant for Love and it shows Benjamin Hollingsworth. I’m thinking that it’s the guy from Manifest but as it turns out, his name is Josh Dallas. Am I the only one who thinks these two guys could pass as twins?


----------



## 7thton

Graymalkin said:


> Tonight (Friday, Nov. 8): "Holiday for Heroes," starring Melissa Claire Egan and Marc Blucas, on Hallmark Movies & Mysteries at 9 p.m. EST.
> Tomorrow (Saturday, Nov. 9): "Picture a Perfect Christmas," starring Merritt Patterson and Jon Cor, on Hallmark Channel at 8 p.m.
> Sunday, Nov. 10: "The Mistletoe Secret," starring Kellie Pickler, Tyler Hynes, and Patrick Duffy, on Hallmark Channel at 8 p.m.
> 
> And if you missed these premieres last week, they're being rebroadcast:
> 
> Nostalgic Christmas, 3 p.m. today, Hallmark Movies & Mysteries
> Merry & Bright, 6 p.m. tomorrow, Hallmark Channel
> Two Turtle Doves, 11 p.m. tomorrow, Hallmark Channel


Thank you!


----------



## alpacaboy

Graymalkin said:


> Catherine Bell would at least be age-appropriate (she's 51). I've always had a thing for Diane Lane, who's 54 (although not in her portrayal of Martha Kent in _Superman v Batman_).
> 
> Interestingly enough, Hallmark likes its leading ladies to be grownups. Lori Loughlin is 55. Josie Bissett is 49. Danica McKellar is 44. Candace Cameron Bure is 43. Ashley Williams is 41. Rachael Leigh Cook and Jill Wagner are 40. Fiona Gubelmann and Maggie Lawson are 39. Lacy Chabert, Brooke D'Orsay, and Meghan Ory are 37. Taylor Cole, Erin Krakow, and Emilie Ullerup are 35. Eloise Mumford and Becca Tobin is 33. Alexa PenaVega is 31. Jessica Lowndes is 30. Laci Mailey and Merritt Patterson are 29.


Yeah, and more of my adult favorites: Jessy Schram is 33, Nikki Deloach is 40, Autun Reeser 39, Brooke Nevin 36, Jen Lilley 35.

I usually think of Jessy, Alexa, both Brookes, and Fiona as the young mid-20-somethings.
For some reason, I thought Merritt was older like early-30-something.

I was thinking before who could replace Lori in Garage Sale Mysteries(hypothetically - I know they're not going to), and realized I thought she was much younger.


----------



## Graymalkin

Watching “The Mistletoe Secret” now...

What happened to Patrick Duffy? He’s 70 but he looks 80.


----------



## Mikeguy

He's alive . . . .


----------



## Howie

J.R. shot him.


----------



## nirisahn

alpacaboy said:


> ....
> 
> I was thinking before who could replace Lori in Garage Sale Mysteries(hypothetically - I know they're not going to), and realized I thought she was much younger.


Lori was one of the producers, so I'd be surprised if the show was resurrected without her.


----------



## Graymalkin

Was Lori an “executive producer”? If that was her title, it’s often meaningless — a title without any actual input, given as a sop when the salary is low.


----------



## mattack

I forget, when do they do the run of a zillion with no commercials?


----------



## jlb

Did anyone know that this pay weekend was the first annual #ChristmasCon in NJ at the expo center? Dang, and Erin Krakow was there!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Graymalkin

jlb said:


> Did anyone know that this pay weekend was the first annual #ChristmasCon in NJ at the expo center? Dang, and Erin Krakow was there!




I am _verklempt._


----------



## Graymalkin

This week's premieres:

Thursday, Nov. 14: "A Christmas Miracle," starring Tamera Mowry-Housley, Brooks Darnell, and Barry Bostwick, 9 p.m. on Hallmark Movies & Mysteries.
Friday, Nov. 15: No new movie! 
Saturday, Nov. 16: "Christmas Under The Stars," starring Autumn Reeser and Jesse Metcalfe, 8 p.m. on Hallmark Channel.
Sunday, Nov. 17: "Write Before Christmas," starring Torrey DeVitto, Chad Michael Murray, and Lolita Davidovich, 8 p.m., on Hallmark Channel.
Sunday, Nov. 17: "A Godwink Christmas: Meant For Love," starring Cindy Busby, Benjamin Hollingsworth, and Kathie Lee Gifford, 9 p.m., on Hallmark Movies & Mysteries. (Not a sequel to 2018's "A Godwink Christmas," which had different leads, although Kathie Lee has the same supporting role in both.)


----------



## jlb

Graymalkin said:


> Watching "The Mistletoe Secret" now...
> 
> What happened to Patrick Duffy? He's 70 but he looks 80.


I was wondering the same thing. It almost looked like they purposefully aged him. The only other thing I Was thinking was maybe they wanted his makeup to make him look more Santa-like?


----------



## Peter000

Graymalkin said:


> He's 70 but he looks 80.


To be fair at anywhere close to those ages people think "old."


----------



## wtherrell

Mistletoe Secret? Anybody else notice that the heirloom "mistletoe" ornament featured in the movie bore no resemblance at all to mistletoe? It looked to be American Holly instead. They look very different and I would have thought that Hallmark would be aware if they were going to use mistletoe as a main theme.


----------



## Graymalkin

wtherrell said:


> Mistletoe Secret? Anybody else notice that the heirloom "mistletoe" ornament featured in the movie bore no resemblance at all to mistletoe? It looked to be American Holly instead. They look very different and I would have thought that Hallmark would be aware if they were going to use mistletoe as a main theme.


Yes, I did notice that. I can't remember where I learned last year that mistletoe berries are white, not red, but it might have been a Hallmark movie!


----------



## Graymalkin

I've also been watching the new Christmas movies on Lifetime. They all include the same storm -- "Winter Storm Meghan" -- as a plot device.


----------



## Hot4Bo

I am enjoying Christmas Under the Stars. I love Jesse Metcalfe, especially with Autumn Reeser.


----------



## Graymalkin

Hot4Bo said:


> I am enjoying Christmas Under the Stars. I love Jesse Metcalfe, especially with Autumn Reeser.


It's usually real estate developers who are the heartless villains in Hallmark movies, but tonight it's medical bill collectors and investment bankers.


----------



## Peter000

Was there a new movie yesterday (Friday 9/15?) My manual recording was a movie from last year.


----------



## Graymalkin

Peter000 said:


> Was there a new movie yesterday (Friday 9/15?) My manual recording was a movie from last year.


There was no new movie yesterday. There will be TWO new movies tomorrow night.


----------



## Peter000

Hot4Bo said:


> I am enjoying Christmas Under the Stars. I love Jesse Metcalfe, especially with Autumn Reeser.


This was one of the better Hallmark Christmas movies this season. Just folks making the world around them better, with romance thrown in. :up:


----------



## Hot4Bo

Not Hallmark but I am watching a really good Christmas movie on the Up channel Call Second chance Christmas. There are divorce papers involved. On the two pages, I noticed 6 (!) typos. Don't people use a spellcheck?


----------



## Graymalkin

They’d rather spend the money on craft services.


----------



## Hot4Bo

Graymalkin said:


> They'd rather spend the money on craft services.


Apparently!


----------



## MikeCC

Hot4Bo said:


> Not Hallmark but I am watching a really good Christmas movie on the Up channel Call Second chance Christmas. There are divorce papers involved. On the two pages, I noticed 6 (!) typos. Don't people use a spellcheck?
> 
> View attachment 44486
> View attachment 44487


I think you missed some.

Okay, for those who may be confused or miss some of the error/grammar errors:
pg 1:_ prder_ ==> *order*
_Matrimonal _==> *Matrimonial*
_certifty _==> *certify *
_i _am _satisified _==> *I *am *satisfied *

pg 2: _marraige _certificate ==> *marriage *certificate
Has your _spoused _==> has your *spouse*
_seeked _counsel ==> *sought *counsel


----------



## Mikeguy

Obviously, it's those dang lawyers.


----------



## Hot4Bo

MikeCC said:


> I think you missed some.
> 
> Okay, for those who may be confused or miss some of the error/grammar errors:
> pg 1:_ prder_ ==> *order*
> _Matrimonal _==> *Matrimonial*
> _certifty _==> *certify *
> _i _am _satisified _==> *I *am *satisfied *
> 
> pg 2: _marraige _certificate ==> *marriage *certificate
> Has your _spoused _==> has your *spouse*
> _seeked _counsel ==> *sought *counsel


I missed certified. Thanks.


----------



## Graymalkin

Saving tonight’s new movies for tomorrow — watching Season 3 of The Crown instead. No plucky American heroines here.


----------



## Hot4Bo

Grant Show is still yummy!!!


----------



## Graymalkin

BTW, Torrey DeVitto is a violinist IRL, so that was in fact her playing the cello.


----------



## jlb

Graymalkin said:


> I've also been watching the new Christmas movies on Lifetime. They all include the same storm -- "Winter Storm Meghan" -- as a plot device.


My wife caught that very early on too!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlb

I’m also noticing right now that either Hallmark is moving some premieres around or the guide data is really messed up. When I finish dinner I can try and give you an example 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlb

jlb said:


> I'm also noticing right now that either Hallmark is moving some premieres around or the guide data is really messed up. When I finish dinner I can try and give you an example
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ok so here's some of what I am seeing:

According to the schedule for the main hallmark channel that I had grabbed from the website the following were supposed to air:

11/26 8pm - double holiday
11/28 8pm - check inn to Christmas

What is showing in guide data:

11/26 8pm - check inn to Christmas 
Double holiday - no longer anywhere in guide

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## osu1991

Looks like Hallmark moved Double Holiday to Dec. 22

Double Holiday | Hallmark Channel


----------



## Peter000

Scheduling chaos at Hallmark!!


----------



## jlb

Peter000 said:


> Scheduling chaos at Hallmark!!


It is chaos when there's a WAF involved!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Graymalkin

Patrick Duffy also appears in Lifetime’s “Random Acts of Christmas” — and he looks in much better shape than in Hallmark’s “The Mistletoe Secret.” (Lifetime also lets him hook up with Jaclyn Smith.)


----------



## Peter000

jlb said:


> WAF


?
Oh. Wife and family.

It's not like these movies aren't repeated 10 times a season.


----------



## jlb

Graymalkin said:


> Patrick Duffy also appears in Lifetime's "Random Acts of Christmas" - and he looks in much better shape than in Hallmark's "The Mistletoe Secret." (Lifetime also lets him hook up with Jaclyn Smith.)


We just started that one right now!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlb

Peter000 said:


> ?
> Oh. Wife and family.
> 
> It's not like these movies aren't repeated 10 times a season.


Wife acceptance factor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlb

Also, queuing a few up for her to watch while I’m on an upcoming biz trip 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlb

Graymalkin said:


> Patrick Duffy also appears in Lifetime's "Random Acts of Christmas" - and he looks in much better shape than in Hallmark's "The Mistletoe Secret." (Lifetime also lets him hook up with Jaclyn Smith.)


Does Jacklyn Smith age?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peter000

jlb said:


> Does Jacklyn Smith age?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Her plastic surgeon won't let her.


----------



## Graymalkin

jlb said:


> Does Jacklyn Smith age?


Yes, but she's still gorgeous.


----------



## jlb

I think it was recently asked but I didn’t see an answer, my bad if I went right past it but why in all the holiday movies do they use “winter storm Meghan?”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Graymalkin

I think it's only the Lifetime movies that are using "Winter Storm Meghan."

And I would like to thank Hallmark for somehow inserting one of its lovely leading ladies into my recent dreams. As a result, they've been much more pleasant than my usual unsettling nightmares. (Still not going to name her.)


----------



## nirisahn

I was decidedly underwhelmed by the latest Graceland Christmas movie. So far, it's the only Hallmark Christmas movie I've really not enjoyed this season.


----------



## Graymalkin

Watching "Christmas 9 to 5" on Lifetime, and there's one major error in the first three minutes. The editor-in-chief threatens to demote the newest reporter back down to copy editor because she went over his head to the publisher about a story. Thing is, there are no copy editors at newspapers anymore. I oughta know -- I was one.


----------



## Peter000

nirisahn said:


> I was decidedly underwhelmed by the latest Graceland Christmas movie. So far, it's the only Hallmark Christmas movie I've really not enjoyed this season.


I actually really enjoyed that Graceland movie. Maybe it was low expectations... I didn't expect to like it at all.


----------



## Peter000

Graymalkin said:


> Watching "Christmas 9 to 5" on Lifetime, and there's one major error in the first three minutes. The editor-in-chief threatens to demote the newest reporter back down to copy editor because she went over his head to the publisher about a story. Thing is, there are no copy editors at newspapers anymore. I oughta know -- I was one.


I really hate the "Save our Store" plotline in general. Who gives a rip if a retail store goes out of business? Go shop someplace else.


----------



## Hot4Bo

There is a very strange mashup in the description for the movie on December 7 at 8 PM on Hallmark. It is A Christmas Love Story and this is the description.










However, at least the first four actors and the description fit a different movie from 2012 called Love at the Christmas Table.


----------



## Graymalkin

Hot4Bo said:


> There is a very strange mashup in the description for the movie on December 7 at 8 PM on Hallmark. It is A Christmas Love Story and this is the description.
> 
> View attachment 44669
> 
> 
> However, at least the first four actors and the description fit a different movie from 2012 called Love at the Christmas Table.


Yeah, that is one mixed-up listing.


----------



## Graymalkin

Watching “Christmas at the Plaza” — one movie that probably wasn’t filmed in Canada.

Elizabeth Henstridge (from “Marvel’s Agents of SHIELD”) is lovely, but that’s an awful lot of blush on her cheeks.


----------



## osu1991

Graymalkin said:


> Watching "Christmas at the Plaza" - one movie that probably wasn't filmed in Canada.
> 
> Natasha Henstridge (from "Marvel's Agents of SHIELD") is lovely, but that's an awful lot of blush on her cheeks.


Elizabeth Henstridge


----------



## Graymalkin

osu1991 said:


> Elizabeth Henstridge


Fixed. I always confuse Natasha with Elizabeth. They're not related IRL.


----------



## Peter000

Graymalkin said:


> Watching "Christmas at the Plaza" - one movie that probably wasn't filmed in Canada.
> 
> Elizabeth Henstridge (from "Marvel's Agents of SHIELD") is lovely, but that's an awful lot of blush on her cheeks.


And lipstick.


----------



## Hot4Bo

Ryan Paevey is really gorgeous!!! I can watch him all day!


----------



## Graymalkin

Ryan seems to be in every other Hallmark movie these days. Making up for that lost paycheck from General Hospital.


----------



## Hot4Bo

Graymalkin said:


> Ryan seems to be in every other Hallmark movie these days. Making up for that lost paycheck from General Hospital.


I didn't even know he was on General Hospital. I haven't watch that since Luke and Laura way back in high school. (Yes, I just dated myself).


----------



## rharmelink

From:

Hallmark Christmas Movie Plot Generator


----------



## Hcour

"early 2000s actor you forgot about" Guffaw!


----------



## Hot4Bo

I just don't understand why nobody spell checks anything. This is an email from a Lacey Chabert movie. I have never heard of overcoming "hurtles" LOL

Oh, just to further annoy me LOL, the email is from the character's assistant and is addressed, "Hi Hannah." However, her office door shows that her name is spelled Hanna not Hannah. Then, the closing credits show it as Hannah. There is no continuity in these movies at all.

(Not sure why my picture is sideways. Sorry)


----------



## Graymalkin

"Sense, Sensibility & Snowmen" was actually pretty enjoyable, although it was a bit disconcerting to see Erin Krakow play a bubbly screw-up in the manner of Rachel Boston. (Elizabeth Thornton could never be scatterbrained.) She and Kimberley Sustad make a good pair of sisters.

"Christmas in Rome" was actually informative -- _if_ all those facts about Rome and Italy that Lacy Chabert was spouting are true. And Franco Nero as a guest star ranks up there with Roger Moore or Jane Seymour.


----------



## hummingbird_206

Re-upped my SlingTV sub so that I could watch some football on ESPN and decided to add the package that includes Hallmark so I could watch some Xmas movies.

First movie I watched last night was A Godwink Christmas: Meant for Love. Holy crap!
Don't want to ruin anyone else's enjoyment of the movie and the season, so spoilerizing this (I just have to get it out)


Spoiler: Family downer



I did not need to start off my binge of sappy Xmas movies with a heartbreaking medical diagnosis. I had 2 cousins with MS and both died too young after suffering through loss of control of their bodies. Wow, did that movie ever depress me.



Tried to rebound with Christmas at the Plaza. Makeup issues aside, I enjoyed that movie a lot. 


Hot4Bo said:


> Ryan Paevey is really gorgeous!!! I can watch him all day!


QFT!


----------



## Graymalkin

I did not enjoy "A Godwink Christmas: Meant for Love," either. My condolences to your cousins.


----------



## osu1991

I tend to skip many of the Christmas movies on HMM and stick to the main Hallmark channel.


----------



## alpacaboy

I generally prefer the RomComs on the main Hallmark channel too.

But this year, a few of my favorite Hall Stars (Nikki DeLoach, Rachel Leigh Cook, Alicia Witt, Kellie Martin, Jen Lilley, ...) and some that I kinda like (Brooke D'Orsay, Ashley Williams, ) did their Christmas movie on HMM.
Autumn Reeser had one on main-Hallmark, but it felt more like a HMM(and oddly, the movie was more focused on the dude).

So far, the one I've liked the best so far was the Evergreen one with Maggie Lawson on main-Hallmark.


----------



## Graymalkin

Evergreen keeps adding stars. This is the third Evergreen movie, and the stars of the first two (Ashley Williams and Jill Wagner) had brief cameos in this one.

We'll see if all of them, plus Maggie Lawson and Paul Greene, show up in the next Evergreen sequel in 2020. I figure that by 2050 all of Hallmark's current stars will show up in Evergreen 34: Time to Retire Christmas because they'll all be 60-70 years old.  (I won't be around to verify it, though.)


----------



## alpacaboy

I really liked those cameos - Ashley and Jill. But don't forget the snow globe and the red pickup!
Actually, a lot of the supporting townfolk seem to reappear too.
(Though Paul Greene? I didn't think they bothered having the dudes cameo.)


----------



## Graymalkin

alpacaboy said:


> I really liked those cameos - Ashley and Jill. But don't forget the snow globe and the red pickup!
> Actually, a lot of the supporting townfolk seem to reappear too.
> (Though Paul Greene? I didn't think they bothered having the dudes cameo.)


Jill Wagner's love interest from Evergreen 2 showed up in one two-second shot at the very end.


----------



## Graymalkin

Ashley Williams has the widest smile I’ve seen outside of Julia Roberts.


----------



## hummingbird_206

I love the Evergreen movies. Watching Tidings of Joy right now.


----------



## nirisahn

I found 'Sense, Sensibility, and Snowmen' very awkward, especially the first half. The characters seemed flat, especially Marianne. And they could have left out the Luerants (sp?). They really didn't add anything to the movie.


----------



## Turtleboy

https://www.washingtonpost.com/outl...kkah-movies-only-problem-theyre-anti-semitic/


----------



## Graymalkin

Turtleboy said:


> https://www.washingtonpost.com/outl...kkah-movies-only-problem-theyre-anti-semitic/


This makes a good point. I will skip these movies.


----------



## nirisahn

I won't. I want to know exactly what I'm talking about when I write to them. I already messaged them about the token black Jew in 'The Christmas Club'. I asked if they were trying to tick all their minority boxes with one character.

Generally, I like Hallmark and I usually enjoy their Christmas movies. But if you're going to make a character non-Christian, do it correctly and with the same level of respect the other characters in the movie are getting.


----------



## kdmorse

They're produced by a predominantly Christian organization, that makes Christmas movies, which is trying to be more inclusive. Of course their definition of inclusive will be finding ways to include Jews in the celebration of Christmas. And it will probably play wonderfully to their target audience, who won't see anything wrong with it at all.

But, yah.... The comments section is remarkably polite, and remarkably on point:


----------



## nirisahn

I don't mean to turn this into a Hallmark Channel bashing thread. I really do like the channel and have been watching all the holiday movies on Hallmark and HM&M. But if you're going to include a character just as a token, don't bother. I'm going to watch the movies listed in the article so that I can make an informed critique.


----------



## Mikeguy

nirisahn said:


> *I won't. I want to know exactly what I'm talking about when I write to them.* I already messaged them about the token black Jew in 'The Christmas Club'. I asked if they were trying to tick all their minority boxes with one character.
> 
> Generally, I like Hallmark and I usually enjoy their Christmas movies. But if you're going to make a character non-Christian, do it correctly and with the same level of respect the other characters in the movie are getting.


Thanks for the big evening, out-loud chuckle (in the library, no less).


----------



## rharmelink

I can't believe an article would complain about Jewish tropes in a Hallmark movie. Hallmark movies are ALL trope. That was the whole point behind the "movie generator" image I posted earlier.

"Best! Christmas! Ever!"

Do they use that exclamation in the sequels they've been making?



nirisahn said:


> with the same level of respect the other characters in the movie are getting.


I was trying to decide if that was sarcasm.


----------



## rharmelink

Graymalkin said:


> "Christmas in Rome" was actually informative -- _if_ all those facts about Rome and Italy that Lacy Chabert was spouting are true. And Franco Nero as a guest star ranks up there with Roger Moore or Jane Seymour.


I had to laugh at the dialog near the end:

"You'll never get there in time. The traffic is terrible."
"That's what Vespas are for."

And, then, as they drive the Vespas over to the festivities, the streets they are driving on have absolutely no traffic on them at all.


----------



## Mikeguy

rharmelink said:


> I had to laugh at the dialog near the end:
> 
> "You'll never get there in time. The traffic is terrible."
> "That's what Vespas are for."
> 
> And, then, as they drive the Vespas over to the festivities, the streets they are driving on have absolutely no traffic on them at all.


It's the miracle of Christmas.


----------



## Hot4Bo

I’m trying to get through A Christmas Love Story with Kristin Chenoweth and Scott Wolf. This is another one that is just not holding my interest at all. I’ve stopped and started a million times and I’m only 37 minutes in. I think I’m just going to bail on it.


----------



## nirisahn

Go ahead and bail. I watched it all the way through, and it wasn't that great.


----------



## Hot4Bo

nirisahn said:


> Go ahead and bail. I watched it all the way through, and it wasn't that great.


I did. So that's two this year. Not as bad as 2014 when I hated every single solitary movie starting with The Nine Lives of Christmas because I am not a cat person. Yes, I felt like Scrooge saying Bah Humbug but I just didn't like any of the movies.


----------



## osu1991

Last years and this year’s Christmas Hallmark Hall of a Fame movies haven’t been very good.


----------



## hummingbird_206

Just finished Picture a Perfect Christmas. I like Merritt Patterson. I knew I'd seen her before but had to visit IMDB to refresh my memory. A couple of Christmas movies for sure, but I think it was The Royals that I recognized her from.


----------



## Hot4Bo

I really liked Time for You to Come Home for Christmas with Alison Sweeney.


----------



## JamesBlonde

Graymalkin said:


> "Christmas in Rome" was actually informative -- _if_ all those facts about Rome and Italy that Lacy Chabert was spouting are true. And Franco Nero as a guest star ranks up there with Roger Moore or Jane Seymour.


It was both informative and misleading. Most of the scenes were clearly shot in North American streets and buildings with a few exterior scenes from Italy thrown in. The character of Rome was missing (ironic, considering the plot). The hotel looked nothing like central Rome, the army of 50,000 Vespas was missing, the streets were far too quiet and empty, etc.


----------



## rharmelink

I must have a soft spot for military romances, even though I've never been in the military. I like "Operation Christmas". And last years "A Veteran's Christmas" (corny as it was). And my favorite Christmas movie so far this year is "Holiday for Heroes", which is somewhat reminiscent of another favorite -- "Christmas Card".


----------



## rharmelink

Hot4Bo said:


> I really liked Time for You to Come Home for Christmas with Alison Sweeney.


At least they didn't have to pay for a new song for the movie. 

It reminded me a little of The Christmas Secret, with Bethany Joy Lenz, since both flirt with fate through an heirloom.


----------



## Graymalkin

Ah, yes, the military-themed Christmas movies. I have a soft spot in my heart for them, too, even though I never served. (My sister, nephew, and great-nephew have, though.) "A Veteran's Christmas" is as cliche-ridden as they come, but I still like it -- it must be the chemistry between the leads, Eloise Mumford and Sean Faris.

Other military movies: "Christmas Homecoming," with Julie Benz and Michael Shanks, and "Home for Christmas Day," with Catherine Bell and Victor Webster, both from 2017.

There's also "A Christmas Visitor," from all the way back in 2002, with William Devane, Meredith Baxter, and Dean McDermott.


----------



## Graymalkin

While Hallmark's "Hannukah" movies are still really all about Christmas, Lifetime did air "Mistletoe and Menorahs," which treated Hannukah a bit more fairly. But the lead actress's attempt at making latkes were just... meh. Way too thick.


----------



## hummingbird_206

Started Christmas at Dollywood last night. Got about half way through when the streaming locked up. It was getting late so I turned it off and went to sleep. Hopefully I'll be able to finish today. I was enjoying it.


----------



## nirisahn

rharmelink said:


> I must have a soft spot for military romances, even though I've never been in the military. I like "Operation Christmas". And last years "A Veteran's Christmas" (corny as it was). And my favorite Christmas movie so far this year is "Holiday for Heroes", which is somewhat reminiscent of another favorite -- "Christmas Card".


I love 'Christmas Card'.


Hot4Bo said:


> I really liked Time for You to Come Home for Christmas with Alison Sweeney.


I loved this one, too. But then, I love Alison Sweeney. I've been watching her since she was a teenager on Days of our Lives. I didn't always like the way they wrote her character, but I've always loved her as an actress. I wish there were going to be more bakery mysteries. I love the chemistry between her and Cameron Mathison.


----------



## Mikeguy

hummingbird_206 said:


> Started Christmas at Dollywood last night. Got about half way through when the streaming locked up. It was getting late so I turned it off and went to sleep. Hopefully I'll be able to finish today. I was enjoying it.


Took me a while: here I thought what a wonderful time of year to visit Dollywood, but I couldn't understand why you were streaming while you were there instead of just taking all the sights in.


----------



## rharmelink

rharmelink said:


> On another board, someone recently asked, "Is the Hallmark Channel the whitest channel ever? It's even whiter than Friends."


I posted this two years ago.

It's amazing how much things have changed in two years. Not much progress on the lead characters, but a lot of best friends and bosses and co-workers and small town mayors and ...


----------



## Mikeguy

I grew up in the era in which TV brought us black and gay and Asian and other best friends and co-workers and small town mayors. My, how we have progressed.


----------



## JamesBlonde

rharmelink said:


> Not much progress on the lead characters


The 'progressive' agenda isn't progress.


----------



## rharmelink

JamesBlonde said:


> The 'progressive' agenda isn't progress.


It would be interesting to see what Hallmark's feedback has been on their new Morning Mystery Show series versus their other new mystery shows. Although maybe not a fair comparison, since most of the other new mystery shows are based on some well established Hallmark female leads. When does Rukiya Bernard get her own show? 

I'm also curious how well the series with Lori Loughlin would have fared if they had continued with it. That situation is so unfair to the other actors in the series. I wonder if any of them were privy to what she was doing, or even given her advice on it...?

I can't say I was all that upset about the college scandals. I read something recently where a multi-multi-millionaire was giving advice on how to get children into the college of their choice, beginning by making multi-million dollar donations to several different potential college choices (usually Harvard is involved).


----------



## nirisahn

The woman that played Lori's partner was in one of the Christmas movies, so I guess Hallmark hasn't cut ties with everyone from those movies.


----------



## rharmelink

rharmelink said:


> From:
> 
> Hallmark Christmas Movie Plot Generator


I just read a Christmas romance that would make a good Hallmark movie on that chart:

Beautiful, overworked, female CEO has a nervous breakdown
Moves to a small peaceful mountain community as part of her therapy
She leaves her next door neighbor a lot of messages about his camel that is terrorizing her whenever it gets loose, but she's never met the neighbor
Her lemon of a car needs repair after repair from the local hunk of a mechanic with the dreamy eyes
Guess who the thoughtless neighbor is? 
Lots of Christmas decorating going on
The camel turns out to be like a big friendly dog that craves affection
https://smile.amazon.com/Scent-Cedar-Friendly-Beasts-Faraday-ebook/dp/B07K7YV9DT


----------



## rharmelink

Found this joke on another board:

What has 15 actors, 4 settings, 2 writers, and 1 plot line?

632 Hallmark Channel Christmas movies.


----------



## rharmelink

Spoiler: Re: Our Christmas Love Song



If the older country star has a legitimate complaint of plagiarism against her younger protege, based on similar lyrics and similar chords, yet the younger protege ends up proving she wrote and performed her song long before they even met, then doesn't the younger protege now have the same grounds for plagiarism (similar lyrics and chords) against her mentor? For all the protege knows, the mentor heard her sing the song at some point, even absentmindedly, and even unintentionally stole the song, not realizing it came from something she had heard.


----------



## Mikeguy

Not to try to impose a downer in such a joyous thread, but:

Hallmark Faces Holiday Controversy After Rejecting Ad With Same-Sex Couple

Perhaps something to consider with respect to Hallmark, on its channel and otherwise. And to let Hallmark know about.

For discussion: https://www.tivocommunity.com/community/index.php?threads/the-equality-thread.574944/.


----------



## Hot4Bo

Anybody watching tonight‘s movie called Holiday Date? It reminds me so much of a Hallmark movie from 2011 called Holiday Engagement. It’s really almost, but not quite, like it’s a recycled script.

(Took me a while to google to find the other movie because all I could remember was what the lead actor looked like, not his name or anyone else in the movie. I did remember one funny scene from the movie and I googled it with that and it came up. LOL).


----------



## alpacaboy

I haven't seen Holiday Date yet, but I'm looking forward to it because I love Brittany Bristow. She's played the BFF for so long - about time she got to lead one of these.
From what I've heard, it reminded me of Hitched for the Holidays(Emily Hampshire).


----------



## Graymalkin

Similar “fake relationship” movies: The Christmas Contract, The Mistletoe Promise, and A December Bride.


----------



## Turtleboy

From last night's SNL.


----------



## Graymalkin

Savage but accurate.

But given the choice between this and a nihilistic post-apocalyptic zombie fest or another omnipotent serial killer series, I'm going with Hallmark.


----------



## Mikeguy

Graymalkin said:


> Savage but accurate.
> 
> But given the choice between this and a nihilistic post-apocalyptic zombie fest or another omnipotent serial killer series, I'm going with Hallmark.


You know it's getting close to Christmas when ION TV replaces its yesterday Saturday all-day marathon of "Law & Order: SVU" episodes with Hallmark-like Christmas movies.


----------



## alpacaboy

Graymalkin said:


> Savage but accurate.
> But given the choice between this and a nihilistic post-apocalyptic zombie fest or another omnipotent serial killer series, I'm going with Hallmark.


Have you seen Anna and the Apocalypse?
(Christmas musical RomDram set in a zombie apocalypse)





at the moment of this writing, it is currently included with Amazon Prime.


----------



## Graymalkin

Thanks for the tip about ION. Now watching “A Beauty and the Beast Christmas,” which isn’t remotely like the fairy tale or Disney versions but instead involves two social media influencers thrown together in a fake relationship to salvage their sputtering careers. Not quite sure who’s the Beauty, because both of them are acting beastly.


----------



## Hot4Bo

I am watching A Cheerful Christmas. I don’t know the lead actress, Erika Deutschman, from anything else. She is totally annoying me. I know most of it is the character because she supposed to be cheerful, but I think she is way over the top. Not enough to get me to bail on this movie I don’t think yet but close.


----------



## rharmelink

Graymalkin said:


> But given the choice between this and a nihilistic post-apocalyptic zombie fest or another omnipotent serial killer series, I'm going with Hallmark.


Hey! You can catch some of your favorite Hallmark stars in the zombie apocalypse:

Dead Rising (2015) - IMDb



Mikeguy said:


> Hallmark Faces Holiday Controversy After Rejecting Ad With Same-Sex Couple


I wish networks and corporations would respond with something like, "We don't change our content based on demands from hate groups."


----------



## Graymalkin

Hallmark reversed that decision last night (Dec. 15) and will air all of Zola's commercials.


----------



## Jeeters

More like they're "_willing _to air all of Zola's commercials", since Zola pulled all their commercials after Hallmark rejected the same-sex ones.


----------



## nirisahn

I watched Holiday Date last night. Not as bad as the Washington Post article made it seem. And it did show the girlfriend's family celebrating Chanukah with him. Granted, his wanting to embrace all things Christmas was a little over the top, but I didn't think the movie was anti-Semitic. They've done the fake girlfriend/boyfriend thing pretty much every year, and sometimes more than once in the same year. They do it at Christmas, they do it for wedding movies, they do it in other themed movies. The fact that this character happened to be Jewish didn't make the movie anti-Semitic, especially since the family he was visiting embraced him anyway and went out of their way to make him feel welcome and comfortable. I'm glad I reserved judgement until I saw the movie and didn't choose not to see it based on the article.


----------



## RickyL

IDK, not bothering with even a yarmulke seem pretty piss poor research.


----------



## Graymalkin

BTW, the actor playing Joel in that movie did a stint on General Hospital as Dr. Griffin Munro — an ex-priest who became a neurologist. He’s no longer on that show, although he did a two-episode cameo recently.


----------



## nirisahn

RickyL said:


> IDK, not bothering with even a yarmulke seem pretty piss poor research.


I don't agree. A lot of Jews don't wear yarmulkes. I would assume that one who was interested in learning about Christmas and participating in celebrations for the first time and would eat ham is not one who would wear a yarmulke.


----------



## RickyL

nirisahn said:


> I don't agree. A lot of Jews don't wear yarmulkes. I would assume that one who was interested in learning about Christmas and participating in celebrations for the first time and would eat ham is not one who would wear a yarmulke.


I would have expected it during the pray and candle lighting. :shug:


----------



## Graymalkin

Am I wrong, or does nearly every Hallmark Christmas movie have the heroine wear a red gown or dress to the climactic ball or party?


----------



## wtherrell

Graymalkin said:


> Am I wrong, or does nearly every Hallmark Christmas movie have the heroine wear a red gown or dress to the climactic ball or party?


One was a green one that matched the color of the ornament her mother had made.


----------



## Mikeguy

wtherrell said:


> One was a green one that matched the color of the ornament her mother had made.


I started cracking up--thanks. (Just the idea that all of these movies have the heroine go to a climactic ball in a red gown, and then, to be different, Hallmark switches it up to a green gown in one movie.)


----------



## Graymalkin

I did say “nearly every.” They had Erin Krakow wear a pale blue gown in “Sense & Sensibility & Snowmen.” I remember it precisely because it wasn’t red.

The red gown also appears regularly in the Lifetime movies.


----------



## alpacaboy

I remember in "Love's Complicated"(Holly Marie Combs) one of the conflicts with wrong-boyfriend was that he passive aggressively disapproved of the heroine wearing a red dress.


----------



## Hcour

alpacaboy said:


> I remember in "Love's Complicated"(Holly Marie Combs) one of the conflicts with wrong-boyfriend was that he passive aggressively disapproved of the heroine wearing a red dress.


She sounds like a real Jezebel.


----------



## Graymalkin

Last night (Dec. 20), Lifetime aired "The Christmas Temp," in which a struggling young artist is asked to do a daring yet traditional Christmas display for a new hotel. It was bizarre. I have never heard so much pretentious poppycock masquerading as art criticism before in any movie. I'm still trying to decide whether the scriptwriter was dumb enough to sincerely believe that nonsense -- or meant it as an intentional satire.


----------



## rharmelink

Graymalkin said:


> Last night (Dec. 20), Lifetime aired "The Christmas Temp,"


I made it through the first hour...


----------



## rharmelink

Spoiler: Re: Time for Me to Come Home



At one point, Lee offers money to help save Cara's family business. She gets offended and turns him down. Rather rudely I thought. After he leaves, she tells her father, "I'd do *anything* to save the business!" Say what? You just turned down a sincere offer of help.


----------



## osu1991

Watched Christmas at the Plaza, this morning. Nice enjoyable movie.


----------



## alpacaboy

osu1991 said:


> Watched Christmas at the Plaza, this morning. Nice enjoyable movie.


Felt a little weird to have Agent Simmons without her accent(well, most of the time).


----------



## hummingbird_206

alpacaboy said:


> Felt a little weird to have Agent Simmons without her accent(well, most of the time).


Yeah I noticed that she sometimes slipped on her American accent.


----------



## Graymalkin

Hallmark really, really, really likes Ryan Paevy. I think he’s been in half a dozen movies in two years.


----------



## Hot4Bo

Graymalkin said:


> Hallmark really, really, really likes Ryan Paevy. I think he's been in half a dozen movies in two years.


And why not? He is totally yummy!!!


----------



## Hot4Bo

I’m halfway through one of tonight’s movies, “Double Holiday.“ I’m really enjoying this one and the more I see of Kristoffer Polaha, the more I like him. 

I may be in the minority (as usual) but I think that this movie and the other movie were very respectful about Judaism.


----------



## Graymalkin

Not a bad movie. Nice chemistry between Carly Pope and Kristoffer Polaha.


----------



## Graymalkin

This may be blasphemous, but I’ve watched both “A Cookie Cutter Christmas” and “Sense and Sensibility and Snowmen,” and I have to say — Erin Krakow, who is one of Hallmark’s biggest stars, is not good at light comedy. She overdoes it. She’s more suited for drama.


----------



## rharmelink

Hot4Bo said:


> I may be in the minority (as usual) but I think that this movie and the other movie were very respectful about Judaism.


I would agree. Many mixed-religion romances in the past (not necessarily Hallmark) have dealt more with showing exclusion rather than inclusion.

Almost all cultures have some celebration of the winter solstice -- where's the movie with Kwanzaa or Yaldā or Las Posadas or Diwali (they do start Christmas movies before Halloween), or even a little later with the Chinese New Year?


----------



## Graymalkin

ION Channel has a new Christmas movie, “The 12 Pups of Christmas,” starring Charlotte Sullivan, who is best known for playing Officer Gail Peck on “Rookie Blue.” Her specialty is pissed-off women, and she certainly plays one here — probably the most pissed-off heroine of any Christmas movie other than the ones with female Scrooges. She’s unforgiving and sarcastic, and she holds my attention. It’s definitely a different sort of holiday treat. 

Charlotte would eat any one of Hallmark’s leading ladies alive. Except maybe Tricia Helfer.


----------



## Mikeguy

Graymalkin said:


> ION Channel has a new Christmas movie, "The 12 Pups of Christmas," starring Charlotte Sullivan, who is best known for playing Officer Gail Peck on "Rookie Blue." Her specialty is pissed-off women, and she certainly plays one here - probably the most pissed-off heroine of any Christmas movie other than the ones with female Scrooges. She's unforgiving and sarcastic, and she holds my attention. It's definitely a different sort of holiday treat.
> 
> Charlotte would eat any one of Hallmark's leading ladies alive. Except maybe Tricia Helfer.


But,_ are there puppies?!?_


----------



## Graymalkin

Mikeguy said:


> But,_ are there puppies?!?_


There are puppies. And a little dog named Goliath who goes everywhere with the heroine. They're the only things that soften her unforgiving heart. But they get less screen time than you'd think.


----------



## alpacaboy

Hot4Bo said:


> the more I see of Kristoffer Polaha, the more I like him.


The first thing I saw him in was "Life Unexpected"(which I liked) so I still see him as Baze.
(So in the back of my mind, I keep wanting them to pair him up with Sheri Appleby again, though she's more Lifetime.
Maybe Arielle Kebbel though...)
He's one of the few Hallmark dudes who will influence me to want to check out the movie.


----------



## Hot4Bo

I have never heard of Life Unexpected. I’ll have to check it out.


----------



## Hot4Bo

I know Hallmark loves Eric Mabius but I just don’t like him at all. It’s the same way I feel about Andrew Walker but Hallmark loves him too.


----------



## Graymalkin

I feel the same way about Candace Cameron Bure and Andrew Francis.

And it took me years to be able to tell Victor Webster and Brennan Elliott apart.

And now that perennial best friend Brittany Bristow has gotten the lead in a movie, it’s time for perennial bad girlfriend Anna Van Hooft to get a lead role.


----------



## nirisahn

Hot4Bo said:


> I'm halfway through one of tonight's movies, "Double Holiday." I'm really enjoying this one and the more I see of Kristoffer Polaha, the more I like him.
> 
> I may be in the minority (as usual) but I think that this movie and the other movie were very respectful about Judaism.


I agree. I read the article saying that this and Holiday Date were anti-Semitic. After seeing both movies, I get the feeling the author was one of those people that looks for reasons to be offended. I said I would reserve judgement until after I saw the movies, and I'm glad I saw them. I enjoyed them both. Double Holiday was especially good, showing the Jewish family as close, loving, respectful people. It showed them celebrating as a family, being inclusive, and doing volunteer work. It also brought celebrating Chanukah into the holiday party being thrown by the employer. I don't understand how the author of that article saw the movie as anti-Semitic. And frankly, I love Kristoffer Polaha, so that was a big plus!


----------



## rharmelink

Graymalkin said:


> Charlotte would eat any one of Hallmark's leading ladies alive. Except maybe Tricia Helfer.


I'm usually a big fan of Helfer, but the new one I watched last night about the town rivalry was underwhelming, if not outright disappointing.

These days, it feels like Hallmark is valuing quantity over quality.


----------



## nirisahn

rharmelink said:


> I'm usually a big fan of Helfer, but the new one I watched last night about the town rivalry was underwhelming, if not outright disappointing.
> 
> These days, it feels like Hallmark is valuing quantity over quality.


I agree. About last night's movie. There is usually one clunker or maybe two during the holiday movies. This year there have been 4 or 5 I didn't really like. I think trying to make the season longer and starting to do the movies starting around Halloween was part of it. That's just too long a season and too many movies to make for one holiday season.


----------



## Graymalkin

At any rate, there's just one new Hallmark Christmas drama left -- the annual Christmas episode of "When Calls The Heart" on Christmas Day.

Tonight (Monday), they'll have "A Puppy Christmas" and "A Kitten Christmas" (6-7 p.m.), where they try to get puppies and kittens adopted. Then at 9 p.m., a one-hour Christmas Concert featuring a "family gathering" of Hallmark stars.

(Imagine, if you will, a Christmas gala ball where all of the princes and princesses from Hallmark's "Royal Christmas" movies show up in character. It'd be almost as hilarious as the Disney princesses lounge in "Wreck-It Ralph Wrecks the Internet.")

And starting tomorrow night (Christmas Eve) at 8 p.m., they will broadcast many of this year's new movies with limited commercial interruptions for 24 hours. (Each movie is 90 minutes rather than 2 hours.)


----------



## rharmelink

One thing that irks me about the Hallmark movies is that they alternate the starting times between channels. That means if I choose one movie to watch on one channel, there are two on the other channel I won't be able to watch in their entirety.


----------



## Graymalkin

rharmelink said:


> One thing that irks me about the Hallmark movies is that they alternate the starting times between channels. That means if I choose one movie to watch on one channel, there are two on the other channel I won't be able to watch in their entirety.


This is why God invented the DVR. But Hallmark *does* rebroadcast its new movies at an earlier time the following week. You may be a week behind, but you can see them all.


----------



## hummingbird_206

Hot4Bo said:


> I'm halfway through one of tonight's movies, "Double Holiday." I'm really enjoying this one and the more I see of Kristoffer Polaha, the more I like him.
> 
> I may be in the minority (as usual) but I think that this movie and the other movie were very respectful about Judaism.


I agree on all counts.

I loved both Holiday Date and Double Holiday. I am not Jewish, but both movies did seem very respectful. I think that the goal of Hallmark was probably twofold, to be inclusive and to educate the ignorant (like me) who know nothing about Hanukkah. I didn't feel like the Jewish characters were 'tokens'. They were main characters in both movies and I thought that Hanukkah was just as important as Christmas.


----------



## Graymalkin

So this Christmas Concert has Lacey Chabert hosting, Nikki DeLoach and Jen Lilley singing, Paul Greene backing up carolers, five adoptable pups, and that’s just the first half hour.


----------



## Graymalkin

Jessica Lowndes can sing? Huh.

Jessica and Paul Greene just did “The Little Drummer Boy,” damnit. Almost got through the entire season without hearing it.

Jack Wagner was clearly lip-syncing.


----------



## hummingbird_206

Graymalkin said:


> Jessica Lowndes can sing? Huh.


You mean Adrianna Tate-Duncan (90210) of course she can sing! And she is so beautiful, the perfect Hallmark star.


----------



## Graymalkin

hummingbird_206 said:


> You mean Adrianna Tate-Duncan (90210) of course she can sing! And she is so beautiful, the perfect Hallmark star.


"A December Bride," with Jessica and Daniel Lissing, is one of my favorite Hallmark movies.


----------



## Graymalkin

So when does Larissa Wohl, the puppy handler, get to be in a movie?


----------



## Graymalkin

For some reason I haven't been able to learn, tonight's new movie, "A New Year's Resolution," will not be shown. Instead it's a re-run of "Christmas in Rome." 

The New Year's movie was taken off the Hallmark app a week or so ago, but the reminder that was initially set still popped up on my calendar.


----------



## alpacaboy

I don't know if anyone on this Earth understands the mystery, magic, and enigma that is the Hallmark Channel scheduling department.


----------



## rharmelink

At the end of Christmas on my Mind, at the reconciliation scene, the two stars are standing on the shore with a pier extending out over the water. About 10 to 20 feet behind them, on the pier, is a puddle. It's obvious based on the ripples appearing in the puddle that it's raining out.

But our two stars aren't getting wet at all. So, the background must be a green screen?

Now, as I'm watching other Hallmark movies, I'm wondering which backgrounds are green screens.


----------



## hummingbird_206

rharmelink said:


> At the end of Christmas on my Mind, at the reconciliation scene, the two stars are standing on the shore with a pier extending out over the water. About 10 to 20 feet behind them, on the pier, is a puddle. It's obvious based on the ripples appearing in the puddle that it's raining out.
> 
> But our two stars aren't getting wet at all. So, the background must be a green screen?
> 
> Now, as I'm watching other Hallmark movies, I'm wondering which backgrounds are green screens.


I noticed that too, and meant to mention it here. But then saw a squirrel. And I would say that your post is a spoiler and the polite thing to do would be to use spoiler tags for those who haven't seen it yet, except we all know how these movies end.


----------



## MikeCC

rharmelink said:


> At the end of Christmas on my Mind, at the reconciliation scene, the two stars are standing on the shore with a pier extending out over the water. About 10 to 20 feet behind them, on the pier, is a puddle. It's obvious based on the ripples appearing in the puddle that it's raining out.
> 
> But our two stars aren't getting wet at all. So, the background must be a green screen?
> 
> Now, as I'm watching other Hallmark movies, I'm wondering which backgrounds are green screens.


I suppose it could be a green screen, but it's also likely the principals were under a large canopy.


----------



## wtherrell

MikeCC said:


> I suppose it could be a green screen, but it's also likely the principals were under a large canopy.


Correct. If you look carefully you can see the posts that support the canopy.


----------



## cstelter

After all but about 3 premiers checked off the list, I felt this just had to be done.

On the first day of Christmas, my Hallmark gave to me
.....an overheard misunderstanding

On the second day of Christmas, my Hallmark gave to me
....."Two Turtle Doves"
.....and an overheard misunderstanding

On the third day of Christmas, my Hallmark gave to me
.....three carriage rides
....."Two Turtle Doves"
.....and an overheard misunderstanding

On the fourth day of Christmas, my Hallmark gave to me
.....four miracles
.....three carriage rides
....."Two Turtle Doves"
.....and an overheard misunderstanding

On the fifth day of Christmas, my Hallmark gave to me
.....five MON-TAG-ES
.....four miracles
.....three carriage rides
....."Two Turtle Doves"
.....and an overheard misunderstanding

On the sixth day of Christmas, my Hallmark gave to me
.....six party plannings
.....five MON-TAG-ES
.....four miracles
.....three carriage rides
....."Two Turtle Doves"
.....and an overheard misunderstanding

On the seventh day of Christmas, my Hallmark gave to me
.....seven halted kisses
.....six party plannings
.....five MON-TAG-ES
.....four miracles
.....three carriage rides
....."Two Turtle Doves"
.....and an overheard misunderstanding

On the eighth day of Christmas, my Hallmark gave to me
.....eight trained tree sellers
.....seven halted kisses
.....six party plannings
.....five MON-TAG-ES
.....four miracles
.....three carriage rides
....."Two Turtle Doves"
.....and an overheard misunderstanding

On the ninth day of Christmas, my Hallmark gave to me
.....nine foolish breakups
.....eight trained tree sellers
.....seven halted kisses
.....six party plannings
.....five MON-TAG-ES
.....four miracles
.....three carriage rides
....."Two Turtle Doves"
.....and an overheard misunderstanding

On the tenth day of Christmas, my Hallmark gave to me
.....ten trees acquired
.....nine foolish breakups
.....eight trained tree sellers
.....seven halted kisses
.....six party plannings
.....five MON-TAG-ES
.....four miracles
.....three carriage rides
....."Two Turtle Doves"
.....and an overheard misunderstanding

On the eleventh day of Christmas, my Hallmark gave to me
.....eleven reindeer mentions
.....ten trees acquired
.....nine foolish breakups
.....eight trained tree sellers
.....seven halted kisses
.....six party plannings
.....five MON-TAG-ES
.....four miracles
.....three carriage rides
....."Two Turtle Doves"
.....and an overheard misunderstanding

On the twelfth day of Christmas, my Hallmark gave to me
.....twelve town tree lightings
.....eleven reindeer mentions
.....ten trees acquired
.....nine foolish breakups
.....eight trained tree sellers
.....seven halted kisses
.....six party plannings
.....five MON-TAG-ES
.....four miracles
.....three carriage rides
....."Two Turtle Doves"
.....and an overheard misunderstanding

Given there were like 39 premier movies over 2+ months between Hallmark Channel and Hallmark Movies & Mysteries, feel free to add more verses if you are so inclined. I'm sure one could find at least 39 such recurring themes... or even 60 depending on how you want to count "days of Christmas".


----------



## rharmelink

I heard new lyrics for "Here come Santa Claus" the other day:

"Here comes Amazon,
Here comes Amazon,
Right down my drive-way..."


----------



## rharmelink

wtherrell said:


> If you look carefully you can see the posts that support the canopy.


I watched the ending again. There were posts there, one behind each main actor, but they were Christmas decorations, like a striped pole outside a barber shop.

There were camera angles that showed the tops of the posts, with no canopy.


----------



## Hot4Bo

Can I just say that Chad Michael Murray has some pretty impressive dimples? LOL


----------



## Graymalkin

He also swallowed a lot of gravel as a child, with that voice.

This movie obviously was scripted by writers who think viewers don’t know how reality shows work. Because no reality show works like this.


----------



## Hot4Bo

Graymalkin said:


> He also swallowed a lot of gravel as a child, with that voice.
> 
> This movie obviously was scripted by writers who think viewers don't know how reality shows work. Because no reality show works like this.


I guess I fall into that category because I have no idea how they work. I am halfway through and I am enjoying this movie.

There was another movie about a reality show like this although the plot was different. It was I want to Marry Ryan Banks with Jason Priestley and Bradley Cooper. I absolutely loved that movie too but of course I love Bradley Cooper.


----------



## Graymalkin

Hallmark Movies & Mysteries has started airing episodes from the original "Magnum, P.I." -- and I am *there* for that.

Except for the incredibly sexist treatment of women. This show premiered 40 years ago, but still.


----------



## Hot4Bo

Did this start already or does it start tomorrow?


----------



## Graymalkin

Alas, it started last Sunday, and they’ve already aired all 18 episodes from Season 1 and the first 7 episodes of Season 2.

However, tomorrow HMM is rebroadcasting Eps 17-18 from Season 1 and Eps 1-2 from Season 2 in the 3-7 p.m. block, and continuing throughout the week with 4 episodes a day, in the order they were originally aired in the 1980s, in the same time slot. You’ll want to set the DVR.

Episodes 5-6 of Season 2, airing Tuesday, are particularly important, because they introduce his long-lost wife from Vietnam.

Next Monday (Jan. 20, MLK Jr. Day) has a Magnum marathon from 6 a.m. to 11 p.m.

(You can still stream Eps 1-16 of Season 1 for free if you have Amazon Prime.)


----------



## Hot4Bo

Wish I had known last week but I do have Prime. I will catch up. Worth it to me!! Yummy, yummy Tom Selleck!!! LOL


----------



## Hot4Bo

Just watched S1E1 and I am seriously loving this. I am smiling all the way through it. I can see why a 16-year-old me fell in love with Tom Selleck at first sight.

Thanks @Graymalkin!!!


----------



## Graymalkin

Rewatching “Sister of the Bride” and wondering again what Michael Gross’s character did for a living to afford that enormous house in Palm Springs, California. Has to be worth $2 million.

EDITED: Ah, he has a medical degree. But he doesn’t seem to go to work. Must be a health insurer CEO.


----------



## DVR_Dave

Graymalkin said:


> Rewatching "Sister of the Bride" and wondering again what Michael Gross's character did for a living to afford that enormous house in Palm Springs, California. Has to be worth $2 million.
> 
> EDITED: Ah, he has a medical degree. But he doesn't seem to go to work. Must be a health insurer CEO.


And that is the vacation home!


----------



## DVR_Dave

Beautiful Icelandic scenery in "Love on Iceland".

I visited Reykjavík and Akureyri in August 2017. I recognized the Hallgrímskirkja (church), but not much else.


----------



## alpacaboy

Graymalkin said:


> He also swallowed a lot of gravel as a child, with that voice.
> 
> This movie obviously was scripted by writers who think viewers don't know how reality shows work. Because no reality show works like this.


Haha... All my knowledge of how reality shows work comes from "The Joe Schmoe Show" and "UnREAL".
(Though I feel like both are closer than the Hallmark version.)


----------



## Graymalkin

I just figured out who Italia Ricci, the female lead in “Love in Winterland,” reminds me of — Shannen Doherty, best known for “Beverly Hills, 90210” and “Charmed.”


----------



## Graymalkin

The January 25 movie, “Hearts of Winter,” was as paint-by-numbers a movie as I’ve ever seen. But I like Jill Wagner, so I got through it. Could’ve been an HGTV movie, though.


----------



## Graymalkin

I noticed the crew for “Love on Iceland” was almost all Icelandic names, so I’m reasonably certain that it was in fact filmed almost entirely on location in Iceland. Only the introductory scenes were filmed in Canada (using Chicago exteriors).


----------



## MikeCC

Graymalkin said:


> The January 25 movie, "Hearts of Winter," was as paint-by-numbers a movie as I've ever seen. But I like Jill Wagner, so I got through it. Could've been an HGTV movie, though.


Well, the romantic hiccup, that minor stumbling block that Hallmark romdrams ALWAYS introduce to the plot at approximately 1hr 40ish minutes, was not the usual: not a misunderstood conversation or an ex lover trying to gum up the path to love. No, I liked that it was slightly different.


----------



## Graymalkin

I see Brennan Elliot and Jill Wagner are the play-by-play announcers for Kitten Bowl VII. I wonder — did they ask for this? Or did they draw the short straws?


----------



## Generic

Every once in a while, I see Christie Laing - IMDb in a Hallmark movie as as a best friend etc of the main character but never as a main character. I always thought she was good enough to be a main character in a movie but I have not seen it. I would like to see her as a main character in a Hallmark movie.

I guess the main reason I am bringing this up now is I started watching a movie with her as a secondary character. The main character's acting skills were horrible and I had to turn it off. I usually can tolerate subpar acting up to a point but I could not deal with it this time.


----------



## Graymalkin

Yet another movie with Ryan Paevey. He’s Hallmark’s “fair-haired boy” of the moment.


----------



## Hot4Bo

Graymalkin said:


> Yet another movie with Ryan Paevey. He's Hallmark's "fair-haired boy" of the moment.


With good reason! Gorgeous with an awesome deep voice!


----------



## Graymalkin

Hallmark really, really, really loves setting its movies in bakeries and restaurants.

Why is there no line of Hallmark holiday cookies? Or pop-up Hallmark diners?


----------



## Hot4Bo

I’m an hour in on this movie and I knew. It had to be.


----------



## Peter000

Graymalkin said:


> Why is there no line of Hallmark holiday cookies? Or pop-up Hallmark diners?


Or at the very least a cookbook.


----------



## Graymalkin

Also, they already did this movie, just with entrees: "Just Add Romance," with Meghann Fahy ("The Bold Type") and frequent Hallmark star Luke McFarland.


----------



## Mikeguy

Peter000 said:


> Or at the very least a cookbook.


https://ideas.hallmark.com/articles/christmas-ideas/15-christmas-cookie-recipes/


----------



## Graymalkin

A brief aside: "The Bold Type" is a delightful show on Freeform, although if Hallmark movies get a "G" rating, TBT would get a hard PG-13 or soft R.


----------



## Peter000

Graymalkin said:


> Also, they already did this movie, just with entrees: "Just Add Romance," with Meghann Fahy ("The Bold Type") and frequent Hallmark star Luke McFarland.


I like this movie a lot.


----------



## Hot4Bo

I loved tonight’s movie.


----------



## rharmelink

Graymalkin said:


> Hallmark really, really, really loves setting its movies in bakeries and restaurants.


Maybe because those allow the main character to be empowered by owning a small business? It also allows a lot more opportunity for connecting with other people.

It's an entire sub-genre for cozy mystery books. The authors even include the recipes of foods mentioned in the story. But they also have a lot of stories where the characters are lawyers or involved in real estate sales or development.


----------



## Graymalkin

Hallmark did buy the rights to the Hannah Swensen mystery series, and turned it into five "Murder, She Baked" movies with Alison Sweeney and Cameron Mathison. And Hallmark also did four Gourmet Detective movies with Dylan Neal and Brooke Burns (he's the chef and she's the homicide detective).

I do realize that most Hallmark movies tend to be about big-city developers encroaching on charming small towns or family-run businesses.


----------



## Graymalkin

This must be Afternoon with Brendan Perry day. "A Dash of Love" (yet another restaurant-based romance) with Jen Lilly right now, and "Summer in the Vineyard" at 2 p.m., and a rebroadcast of "The Secret Ingredient" at 4 p.m. (All times Eastern.)


----------



## MikeCC

I cannot fathom why the baking contest TV show in _The Secret Ingredient _would keep the identities of the contestants from each other. It makes no sense at all to the fictional viewer of such a show. From the very moment the show did that, I knew both leads were participating. So, no surprise.

Don't get me wrong, I enjoyed it for what it was. I like both leads. But the way the movie presented the fictional baking show seemed lazy to me.


----------



## Peter000

Hot4Bo said:


> I loved tonight's movie.


Ditto. I missed the premiere of it, but finally got to see it this afternoon. Pretty perfect Hallmark movie.


----------



## jlb

The opening montage seemed to even have more production in it too. Fun. We liked the movie also. Of course I eat more when we watch food oriented movies.... 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Graymalkin

Is it just me, or is this new “Love In Store” movie really not good? I detest home shopping networks, so that may be it.


----------



## jlb

Just started. We shall see.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hot4Bo

It reminds me of Broadcasting Christmas with Dean Cain and Melissa Joan Hart. They were vying for a job to replace Jackée Harry too.


----------



## Hot4Bo

I am watching the end of Love in Store again. It makes me wonder if Jackée Harry has déjà vu when she plays the same role with a different name. LOL


----------



## jlb

Can we talk about When Calls the Heart herein?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Graymalkin

jlb said:


> Can we talk about When Calls the Heart herein?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Absolutely! Watching the 7th season premiere right now.


----------



## nirisahn

Watched A BEAUTIFUL PLACE TO DIE: A MARTHA'S VINEYARD MYSTERY. There were 2 scenes where they went from being in bright sunlight to night time when they got to their next location on the island. Sorry, but I don't think it takes hours to get from one part of the island to another.


----------



## Graymalkin

I watched "When Calls The Heart" instead and didn't have a spare tuner on the DVR to record "A Beautiful Place to Die." Waiting for the rebroadcast next Saturday.


----------



## jlb

We're most watching the season premiere of When Hope Calls. Has it always been a 4x3 show and not 16x9. What's up with that in this day and age?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlb

Oh I get it. What they are airing now is the first season which was from last summer and was on their hallmark movies now streaming thing. I’m guessing because they were on streaming only that it was filmed or aired so to speak in 4x3. Here’s hoping when they film new material it will be shot in 16x9.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tivoknucklehead

Spin off series when hope calls , but episode one was not in HD for some reason


----------



## Graymalkin

I finally finished "Love in Store." It did get better after a rocky start, but the idea that people find emotional comfort in a home shopping channel just makes me shake my head.


----------



## Hot4Bo

Graymalkin said:


> I finally finished "Love in Store." It did get better after a rocky start, but the idea that people find emotional comfort in a home shopping channel just makes me shake my head.


I can tell you that my mom, who is 79, has QVC on almost 24/7 (she changes to Lifetime or Hallmark when they are selling things other than clothes or makeup). She is more-or-less homebound since we took her car away and she can't drive. To be honest though, she didn't go anywhere anyway since her back surgery about 7 years ago. She orders ALOT of clothes (2-3 orders a day usually, 99.9% of which get returned (this could go in the annoyance thread for me but she's OK with the fact that they charge shipping for returns)). She just gets a rush from placing orders, I guess, since she can't go out shopping like she did 30 years ago.


----------



## Graymalkin

I should rephrase. I understand why people find comfort this way, but Hallmark trying to portray an organization whose express purpose is to encourage compulsive buying as a force for good... Well, Hallmark is first and foremost a consumer products company, but this is a bit blatant, even for them.


----------



## osu1991

jlb said:


> We're most watching the season premiere of When Hope Calls. Has it always been a 4x3 show and not 16x9. What's up with that in this day and age?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It was in 16x9 for the original broadcasts on Hallmark Movies Now and hallmark showed the first episode on the broadcast network as a teaser during the original run and it was 16x9 HD then too.

I'm thinking it was a mistake or else they've decided to hold the widescreen versions for the Movies Now subs and crop and pillar box the linear tv broadcast reruns.


----------



## alpacaboy

I just heard about this from the Hallmarkies podcast:

Many years ago(2007), Hallmark made a Pandemic move(miniseries)!!
Amazon.com: Watch Pandemic | Prime Video

(and it's currently included with Amazon Prime!)


----------



## nirisahn

alpacaboy said:


> I just heard about this from the Hallmarkies podcast:
> 
> Many years ago(2007), Hallmark made a Pandemic move(miniseries)!!
> Amazon.com: Watch Pandemic | Prime Video
> 
> (and it's currently included with Amazon Prime!)


Thanks. Just added to my watchlist.


----------



## jlb

I remember reading Hot Zone years ago and found it engaging. Not sure I want to watch content like this right now. To each his/her own I guess.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## osu1991

Just finished last nights You’re Bacon Me Crazy. I enjoyed it. Nice fun movie


----------



## jlb

osu1991 said:


> Just finished last nights You're Bacon Me Crazy. I enjoyed it. Nice fun movie


Watching it right now and now I want Bacon!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alpacaboy

I really liked it..
Not a huge amount(some. But i didn't feel like an eye-rolling amount) of the usual tropes, mature conflict resolution, and I adore Natalie Hall from that Winter Princess movie.

I did feel like Lead Male's brother was really needy. Like every scene was like, "Stay in Portland. Live with meeeeeee."

I kept thinking Lead Male looked like Skylar Astin. I don't think I've thought that in Lead-M's previous movies.


----------



## Graymalkin

Hallmark's favorite characters seem to be either chefs or writers.

I wonder what a Bacon Lettuce and Persimmon sandwich tastes like. Or what a meatball sub with sapore (a pesto-like dressing) tastes like.


----------



## rharmelink

This Kindle book was free yesterday on Amazon:

Hometown Hope: A Small Town Romance Anthology



> A collection of 17 small town romances from best-selling and award-winning authors, meant to inspire, entertain, and make you fall in love during this time of social distancing.


If we sent a copy to a Hallmark executive, how many movies could they get out of it? 

OTOH, free Romance books for the Kindle aren't in short supply. These were the lists I posted yesterday:

Newly Free Romance Kindle Book Lists for 2020-04-29

Lots of cozy mysteries too, for the Hallmark Movies and Mystery Channel.


----------



## rharmelink

One thing the lock-down is teaching me -- TV stars wear a lot of make-up when they are working.

I barely recognize some of them in the PSAs they are doing.


----------



## Hot4Bo

I just rewatched a favorite old Hallmark movie from 2013, Second Chances, with Alison Sweeney and Greg Vaughan. It lives on my TiVo and I have watched it a million times. I am continually baffled by the fact that Maxwell Caulfield (husband of Juliet Mills, star of Grease 2) appears in the credits, supposedly playing a character named Henry. I cannot find him anywhere in this movie (I know what he looks like older, I am not looking for the young guy in Grease 2 so it is not my brain playing tricks). I don't hear anyone call anyone else Henry. I would think if his scenes were cut, he probably wouldn't be in the credits. Has anyone seen this and spotted him?


----------



## rharmelink

Hot4Bo said:


> I am continually baffled by the fact that Maxwell Caulfield (husband of Juliet Mills, star of Grease 2) appears in the credits, supposedly playing a character named Henry.


Is it possible he only exists in a picture, as Jeff Sinclair's father?

I watch the movie whenever it's on...


----------



## Hot4Bo

rharmelink said:


> Is it possible he only exists in a picture, as Jeff Sinclair's father?
> 
> I watch the movie whenever it's on...


Hmmm...I thought of that but it didn't look like him, not older or younger. I'm going to go back and look.


----------



## Hot4Bo

Here are the two pictures of Jeff's father.


----------



## nirisahn

Hot4Bo said:


> I just rewatched a favorite old Hallmark movie from 2013, Second Chances, with Alison Sweeney and Greg Vaughan. It lives on my TiVo and I have watched it a million times. I am continually baffled by the fact that Maxwell Caulfield (husband of Juliet Mills, star of Grease 2) appears in the credits, supposedly playing a character named Henry. I cannot find him anywhere in this movie (I know what he looks like older, I am not looking for the young guy in Grease 2 so it is not my brain playing tricks). I don't hear anyone call anyone else Henry. I would think if his scenes were cut, he probably wouldn't be in the credits. Has anyone seen this and spotted him?


After watching Alison Sweeney and Greg Vaughan play fraternal twins for many years on Days of our Lives, it was odd to see them playing a couple.


----------



## Hot4Bo

nirisahn said:


> After watching Alison Sweeney and Greg Vaughan play fraternal twins for many years on Days of our Lives, it was odd to see them playing a couple.


That must have been after I stopped watching Days. I had no idea.


----------



## nirisahn

He's played the role since 2012.


----------



## wish_bgr

My TiVo Roamio Pro had a message re: Channel Lineup change... Hallmark Drama HD added for the Palm Desert (Palm Springs) market! I tried tuning in but it was a blank screen; checked the Spectrum TV app and it’s not broadcasting from the channel number that TiVo added.

Anyone in the Southern California market on Charter receiving Hallmark Drama yet?


----------



## jlb

Just wanted to say that my family has just recently discovered the show Awkward which co-stars Hallmark vet Nikki DeLoach. A fun show and Nikki is fantastic in it.


----------



## DVR_Dave

The Hallmark Channel Announces Wine Collection Available for Pre-Order


----------



## Generic

Hallmark orders 40 new Christmas movies for 2020


----------



## jlb

Generic said:


> Hallmark orders 40 new Christmas movies for 2020


I am hopeful this will include "A Ring for Christmas" which filmed in my past hometown of Newburyport, MA. No word yet if it has been picked up by Hallmark or anyone else.


----------



## nirisahn

Looking forward to the next Christmas in Evergreen installment.


----------



## Pierre St. Marie

My wife and I are in our late 70s and she said she read something or heard something about Hallmark now introducing movies with homosexual, lesbian, and transgender themes.
Can someone verify if this is actually true?
It's going to make a difference to many thousands of the elderly who watch Hallmark regularly. Can anyone answer this with authority?I'm really hoping I can get a straight answer from someone here.


----------



## Generic

Hallmark promises LGBT+ Christmas films are on the way after its painfully heterosexual reveal of new titles


----------



## Pierre St. Marie

Thanks for the update. I'll be saying goodbye to Hallmark along with many thousands of others.
Shame on Hallmark. The Hallmark channel was always family oriented. Too bad.
Adios Hallmark.


----------



## jlb

Anyone have the list of the 18 they announced so far?


----------



## osu1991

HALLMARK CHANNEL'S COUNTDOWN TO CHRISTMAS

A Royal Holiday, starring Laura Osnes, Aaron Tveit and Krystal Joy Brown

Jingle Bell Bride, starring Julie Gonzalo and Ronnie Rowe

A Christmas Tree Grows in Brooklyn, starring Rochelle Aytes and Mark Taylor

If I Only Had Christmas, starring Candace Cameron Bure

Deliver by Christmas, starring Alvina August and Eion Bailey

On the 12th Date of Christmas, starring Mallory Jansen and Tyler Hynes

Christmas Waltz, starring Lacey Chabert

Christmas in Vienna, starring Sarah Drew and Brennan Elliott

Christmas in Evergreen 4, starring Rukiya Bernard and Holly Robinson Peete

Chateau Christmas, starring Merritt Patterson and Luke Macfarlane

Cross Country Christmas, starring Rachael Leigh Cook

Christmas Carnival, starring Tamera Mowry-Housley

When Calls the Heart Christmas 2020, starring Erin Krakow, Pascale Hutton, Jack Wagner, Kavan Smith, Chris McNally, Kevin McGarry, Paul Greene, Andrea Brooks and Martin Cummins

HALLMARK MOVIES & MYSTERIES' MIRACLES OF CHRISTMAS 

Christmas Tree Lane, starring Alicia Witt and Andrew Walker

Holly & Ivy, starring Janel Parrish, Jeremy Jordan, and Marisol Nichols

The Christmas Bow, starring Lucia Micarelli and Michael Rady

Cranberry Christmas, starring Nikki DeLoach and Benjamin Ayres

Christmas Doctor, starring Holly Robinson Peete


----------



## jlb

osu1991 said:


> HALLMARK CHANNEL'S COUNTDOWN TO CHRISTMAS
> 
> A Royal Holiday, starring Laura Osnes, Aaron Tveit and Krystal Joy Brown........


Thanks!

I am still hopefull that Hallmark or someone picks up this one which was filmed (mostly) in my former hometown of Newburyport, MA....

A Ring for Christmas (2020) - IMDb


----------



## dianebrat

Pierre St. Marie said:


> Thanks for the update. I'll be saying goodbye to Hallmark along with many thousands of others.
> Shame on Hallmark. The Hallmark channel was always family oriented. Too bad.
> Adios Hallmark.


How is respecting the fact that there are others who are not like you make them "not family oriented"? 
LGBT+ people have families too.


----------



## DVR_Dave

Hallmark Renews 'Home & Family', 'Good Witch', 'Chesapeake Shores - Deadline


----------



## Hcour

Pierre St. Marie said:


> My wife and I are in our late 70s and she said she read something or heard something about Hallmark now introducing movies with homosexual, lesbian, and transgender themes.
> Can someone verify if this is actually true?
> It's going to make a difference to many thousands of the elderly who watch Hallmark regularly. Can anyone answer this with authority? I'm really hoping I can get a straight answer from someone here.


No pun intended?


----------



## nirisahn

Pierre St. Marie said:


> Thanks for the update. I'll be saying goodbye to Hallmark along with many thousands of others.
> Shame on Hallmark. The Hallmark channel was always family oriented. Too bad.
> Adios Hallmark.


My family includes a bisexual sister, a transgender niece, and an asexual child. I think including people that aren't heterosexual represents my family and I would consider that very family oriented.


----------



## hummingbird_206

Anyone else smell a troll? A user with 2 posts used to denigrate LGBT+ people. Hum...


----------



## eddyj

hummingbird_206 said:


> Anyone else smell a troll? A user with 2 posts used to denigrate LGBT+ people. Hum...


In any case, I am sure Hallmark will not miss his ilk.


----------



## dwatt

Hcour said:


> No pun intended?


I can only think of a gay answer so I didn't respond. Yes that is an intended pun.


----------



## osu1991

Hallmark knows their niche and what drives their ratings and ad revenue. They will program accordingly, with the occasional venture into new waters. If those ventures drive new ratings and new advertisers, then they will continue. 

They program so much now during the Holiday season, that it is hard to keep up. I still have several from last year and the year before that I haven't watched yet. There have been many that just didn't sound interesting to me, just move on, there is usually plenty to watch.


----------



## dianebrat

hummingbird_206 said:


> Anyone else smell a troll? A user with 2 posts used to denigrate LGBT+ people. Hum...


Honest, I prefer to think it's just someone that's closed minded at best, bigoted at worst, they've been around for a year so they're not that new.
The irony is they're now part of the minority and the LGBT+ community is less so.


----------



## eddyj

dianebrat said:


> Honest, I prefer to think it's just someone that's closed minded at best, bigoted at worst, they've been around for a year so they're not that new.
> The irony is they're now part of the minority and the LGBT+ community is less so.


So where in the Gay Agenda was "Taking over the Hallmark Channel"? Was that section 17, subsection 4.2?


----------



## dianebrat

eddyj said:


> So where in the Gay Agenda was "Taking over the Hallmark Channel"? Was that section 17, subsection 4.2?


Actually it's in the addendum, so no wonder the poster wasn't familiar with that section of the Agenda, it's addendum 5, part 756 (each channel has its own agenda entry)


----------



## eddyj

dianebrat said:


> Actually it's in the addendum, so no wonder the poster wasn't familiar with that section of the Agenda, it's addendum 5, part 756 (each channel has its own agenda entry)


Ah, I confused it with banning the colors blue and pink for babies.


----------



## RickyL

Pierre St. Marie said:


> Thanks for the update. I'll be saying goodbye to Hallmark along with many thousands of others.
> Shame on Hallmark. The Hallmark channel was always family oriented. Too bad.
> Adios Hallmark.


Ha, you think there has not been a gay characters already?


----------



## Gunnyman

eddyj said:


> So where in the Gay Agenda was "Taking over the Hallmark Channel"? Was that section 17, subsection 4.2?


If I can convert one more Cable channel I win the set of steak knives... (SHHHHH)


----------



## Graymalkin

I *think* there was a Hallmark movie with Jessy Schram and Chad Michael Murray where they were interviewing people about love, and there was a gay couple who rescued dogs who were interviewed. But the relationship was implied.


----------



## osu1991

Graymalkin said:


> I *think* there was a Hallmark movie with Jessy Schram and Chad Michael Murray where they were interviewing people about love, and there was a gay couple who rescued dogs who were interviewed. But the relationship was implied.


Road to Christmas. If I remember correctly, I think the implied gay couple was his brother and partner that rescued dogs.


----------



## dianebrat

Gunnyman said:


> If I can convert one more Cable channel I win the set of steak knives... (SHHHHH)


You guys are being discriminated against, women get kitchen appliances for recruiting goals.


----------



## alpacaboy

osu1991 said:


> Road to Christmas. If I remember correctly, I think the implied gay couple was his brother and partner that rescued dogs.


Yep. In that one, I think there was a strong gay vibe, but they stopped short of PDAs and labeled the relationship "partner" as opposed to "boyfriend" or "husband." I've heard interviews with people on the show, and it sounds like officially no one will confirm or deny.

I think there was another movie recently - "Love Under the Olive Tree" (Tori Anderson, Benjamin Hollingsworth) - that had secondary characters that it seemed very easy to read as gay, but not explicitly stated.

It feels like Hallmark has been testing the waters.
What's kind of funny to me though is: Waaay back in 2012, "Bride For Christmas" had an openly lesbian character(lead's sister) but now Hallmark feels more scared/cautious.


----------



## Graymalkin

This Saturday (Aug. 15), Hallmark Channel will air "Wedding Every Weekend," about a man and a woman who are invited separately to the same weddings and eventually fall in love. The teasers for the movie clearly show that one of those weddings will be with two lesbians. The earliest version just had a long shot of the happy couple at the altar, but the current version has both the long shot and a close-up.


----------



## jlb

That was a good one.

I am just stoked that the app has updated with all the new premieres. Looks like 40+ mew movies starting this weekend with some Fall Harvest and then before you know it right into the countdown to Christmas. Not sure I'm ready


----------



## osu1991

Last weeks movie Follow Me To Daisy Hill was pretty good.


----------



## rharmelink

osu1991 said:


> Last weeks movie Follow Me To Daisy Hill was pretty good.


It's one of the few I rated only 5/10 on IMDB... 

It really irked me every time they said "Iowa University". It's either the "University of Iowa" (which I did hear once) or "Iowa State University".

As far as I know, neither has a great writing program.


----------



## Graymalkin

I’m not a huge fan of Cindy Busby. Her voice grates on my ears.


----------



## rharmelink

I wasn't a fan of last night's Love at Look Lodge. It was good to see a mixed race leading couple, but I didn't care for either of the leads. 

I liked Jonathan Keltz in Once Upon a Prince, but I was so used to his accent from that movie that it just seemed so fake in this movie. My problem, not his.

I don't recall seeing Clark Backo in anything else. Her "lankiness" kind of put me off. 

And something just seemed off about the bartender character, played by Evert Houston.


----------



## Hot4Bo

rharmelink said:


> I wasn't a fan of last night's Love at Look Lodge. It was good to see a mixed race leading couple, but I didn't care for either of the leads.
> 
> I liked Jonathan Keltz in Once Upon a Prince, but I was so used to his accent from that movie that it just seemed so fake in this movie. My problem, not his.
> 
> I don't recall seeing Clark Backo in anything else. Her "lankiness" kind of put me off.
> 
> And something just seemed off about the bartender character, played by Evert Houston.


I agree with all of that.


----------



## jlb

Hot4Bo said:


> I agree with all of that.


Same


----------



## nirisahn

Agreed. And there was no real chemistry or even anything noticeable written into the script that showed them as being even remotely romantically interested in each other. It was more of a buddy vibe, and all of a sudden they're kissing at the end? Just meh all around.


----------



## jlb

Kind of bummed there will be no Goodwitch Halloween movie this year


----------



## osu1991

Hallmark Christmas has begun. 

Enjoyed Jingle Bell Bride tonight. Will get to Christmas Tree Lane tomorrow or next week.


----------



## Hot4Bo

I didn't love Jingle Bell Bride. Christmas Tree Lane was supposed to be an original story written by Alicia Witt. It was good but the story didn't seem very original to me. I don't love Andrew Walker either. 

I am really looking forward to some of the other movies this year, especially Timeless Christmas and USS Christmas (LOVE Ryan Paevey and Trevor Donovan!!!)


----------



## rharmelink

The difference between the Hallmark Channel and the Lifetime Channel is what happens AFTER the male lead says this to the female lead:

"Now that we've found each other again, I'm never letting you go."

It's said at the end of a Hallmark movie, but at the start of the Lifetime movie.


----------



## nirisahn

So far this year seems to be the year of mixed couples and men with bad hair.


----------



## hummingbird_206

I think it's time for me to sign up for SlingTV so I can watch Hallmark holiday movies! Or I could start reading Harlequin romance books again. Maybe both...it's been a rough year.


----------



## osu1991

hummingbird_206 said:


> I think it's time for me to sign up for SlingTV so I can watch Hallmark holiday movies! Or I could start reading Harlequin romance books again. Maybe both...it's been a rough year.


Philo has them too.


----------



## jlb

The cheapest "add on" to get the channels I think is Watch Family-Friendly TV Live and On Demand | FRNDLY TV


----------



## 7thton

hummingbird_206 said:


> I think it's time for me to sign up for SlingTV so I can watch Hallmark holiday movies! Or I could start reading Harlequin romance books again. Maybe both...it's been a rough year.


Check out Frndly.com. I use it and it is great.


----------



## rharmelink

jlb said:


> The cheapest "add on" to get the channels I think is Watch Family-Friendly TV Live and On Demand | FRNDLY TV


I just signed up with them before Hallmark started their Christmas season. I went for the $9.99 plan so I could record as many things as I want and keep them for 9 months.

I can access them through an app on the Amazon Fire Stick. That's kind of a chore to watch on my TV, as the stick is 5 years old and the response time is slow for navigating menus.


----------



## hummingbird_206

osu1991 said:


> Philo has them too.


Thanks for mentioning Philo. Looks like their cost is $20/mo and you can save shows for 30 days on their dvr. I'll give the 7 day free trial a try.



jlb said:


> The cheapest "add on" to get the channels I think is Watch Family-Friendly TV Live and On Demand | FRNDLY TV





7thton said:


> Check out Frndly.com. I use it and it is great.


Thanks for mentioning Frndly. I see that they have 3 price levels, but can't see anywhere that they define what's in each of those. I'll give their 7 day free trial a go, too.


----------



## 7thton

@hummingbird_206


----------



## hummingbird_206

7thton said:


> @hummingbird_206


Thanks! That's very helpful. They should have that graphic in their FAQ's.


----------



## hummingbird_206

Started the free trial with frndly yesterday. Pretty happy with the dvr service, but really hate the guide interface...though it's not any better or worse than most streaming services. TiVo interface has spoiled me.

Watched and enjoyed Christmas with the Darlings. The kids were cute and not annoying! Don't remember the leads from any other movies and I liked them, too.


----------



## Generic

jlb said:


> I am still hopefull that Hallmark or someone picks up this one which was filmed (mostly) in my former hometown of Newburyport, MA....
> 
> A Ring for Christmas (2020) - IMDb


Coming to UPtv this Thursday. 
A Ring For Christmas - UPtv


----------



## jlb

Thank you. We did a trial and picked it up. IT was ok at best. Neat to see some of the places from my old hometown but beyond that, just meh.


----------



## nirisahn

Watching Christmas in Vienna. It's kind of fun watching it and seeing all the places I saw there. And the chorus I was with sang at St. Stephen's. We even got to go to into the catacombs. It was awesome.


----------



## jlb

nirisahn said:


> Watching Christmas in Vienna. It's kind of fun watching it and seeing all the places I saw there. And the chorus I was with sang at St. Stephen's. We even got to go to into the catacombs. It was awesome.


Yeah, the on location ones are usually quite good!


----------



## gchance

Here you go: For Authors

My favorite part is where they say "We'd love to see diverse stories from diverse authors." They've stripped the possibility of diversity out with their description.


----------



## alpacaboy

Anyone watch "A New Year's Resolution"
The morning show anchor - I did a double take when the morning news anchor is introduced as River Tamland.
I wonder if (writer) Sarah Montana is a Firefly fan...


----------



## jlb

Did the movie take place in the 'Verse?


----------



## mattack

I watched several over the long Xmas vacation.. I *like* happy ending movies, even predictability isn't always a bad thing.. but these movies really aren't very good. I end up checking whether Deck the Hallmark did the movie before watching one (so I can watch it then listen to the podcast episode - some of the recordings are from previous year's movies). even though they give a summary of the movie, it's really not enough to enjoy the podcast episode as much... Though at some point for a couple I'd play words with friends while listening to the movie at regular speed, or watch/skim at 1.7x to get the basic beats of the movie, since I'm just trying to get enough of it to enjoy the jokes in the podcast episodes.

But even the ones I watched completely normally (fully watched, regular speed), the podcast episodes are way more entertaining than the movies. The couple of time travel ones they made fun of were 'ok movies and hilarious podcast episodes.

(The "what the hallmark?" part where they point out all of the plot holes and such is the best.)

Holly Robinson Peete seems like a Hallmark-is-my-fulltime-job actress nowadays though.


----------



## jlb

alpacaboy said:


> Anyone watch "A New Year's Resolution"
> The morning show anchor - I did a double take when the morning news anchor is introduced as River Tamland.
> I wonder if (writer) Sarah Montana is a Firefly fan...


We're watching this one now. Chemistry is pretty good. Fun movie.


----------



## Generic

Sweet Carolina. IMO, better than average. Not as formulaic as other movies. I don’t want to say much more since I won’t want to spoil things.


----------



## Hot4Bo

Generic said:


> Sweet Carolina. IMO, better than average. Not as formulaic as other movies. I don't want to say much more since I won't want to spoil things.


I liked it.


----------



## wish_bgr

Christmas In July starts early, June 25 (Friday)

One new movie premieres at the end of the month-long run.


----------



## Hot4Bo

It was either post this here or in the "psst Your slip is showing" thread. This is from the new Christmas movie called, "Crashing Through the Snow." Really Hallmark?


----------



## Graymalkin

Not sure what the goof is here.


----------



## DVR_Dave

Graymalkin said:


> Not sure what the goof is here.


Look under Franklin on both sides.


----------



## jlb

alpacaboy said:


> They are a game to me like bingo. Now, after the first 5 or 10 minutes, I can pretty much call most of them - the 1:45 conflict and the resolve. I think I've almost cracked the formula. It's great though when they surprise me.
> 
> Hmm... an artist reluctant to show their work... and the other is in charge of a marketing campaign... I wonder if the artist's work will be used to save the day?
> She starts the movie with a boyfriend or maybe a fiance... hmm... what's his shelf life going to be? He seems a little controlling... oh! he's a real estate developer - kiss of death! Take a drink if the starting boyfriend tries to sell the lead woman's business without her consent.
> 
> 70 movies surveyed(so far), mostly produced by Hallmark, and a lot from Lifetime...
> - Most Hallmark movies pass the Bectel Test, and many pass the reverse. But I'm pretty generous - sometimes, it comes down to one 2-line conversation. But since they're mostly RomComs or RomDrams, most of the scene pairings tend to be male-female, and the same-sex scenes tend to be about the potential romantic partner.
> - 18 involve magic, 7 involve fate/destiny/coincidence
> - 8 star Lacey Chabert, 5 Alicia Witt, 3 Danica McKellar, and 3 feature Cynthia Gibb
> - 16 have, or imply Santa, 4 have Mrs. Clause
> - 7 have a lead character named Holly, and 1 has a secondary named Holly
> - 8 involve a conflict with real estate sales or development. Consistently, real estate developers tend to be evil.
> - 16 one or both leads are writers/journalists/bloggers. I guess "write what you know," right?
> - 11 plots involve celebrities or royalty
> - 10 involve marketing or advertising
> - 5 involve a chef or cook
> - 4 involve designing or manufacturing clothing
> - 4 involve lawyers
> 
> and I haven't been tracking concealed identity, but i gotta say: lots of those!


Actually, isn't the conflict usually around 1:35 with resolution around 1:53?


----------



## hummingbird_206

hummingbird_206 said:


> Started the free trial with frndly yesterday. Pretty happy with the dvr service, but really hate the guide interface...though it's not any better or worse than most streaming services. TiVo interface has spoiled me.
> 
> Watched and enjoyed Christmas with the Darlings. The kids were cute and not annoying! Don't remember the leads from any other movies and I liked them, too.


I had cancelled frndly after Xmas last year. Just got a reminder from them that the Hallmark Holiday movies start Oct 22. I expect I'll re-up with frndly again this year unless someone has a better suggestion?


----------



## jlb

I’m ok with frndly. It does what we need it to but I think their app could use some refinement.


----------



## alpacaboy

So far, I like frndly, but yeah, I agree their interface could be better.
I think their customer service is actually open to hearing feedback though - I've complained about a few times, and they seemed receptive to hear it. (Though the interface hasn't changed)

What's stressful though is that starting a month or so ago, last year's Christmas movies started expiring from the DVR service, and I'm still not fully caught up.


----------



## jlb

alpacaboy said:


> So far, I like frndly, but yeah, I agree their interface could be better.
> I think their customer service is actually open to hearing feedback though - I've complained about a few times, and they seemed receptive to hear it. (Though the interface hasn't changed)
> 
> What's stressful though is that starting a month or so ago, last year's Christmas movies started expiring from the DVR service, and I'm still not fully caught up.


But it's possible there may be more recent airings of the old movies&#8230;&#8230;


----------



## osu1991

Christmas movies start Oct 22, so there will be plenty of repeats


----------



## osu1991

Bill Abbott wasn't kidding saying he wanted to compete with Hallmark. Just watched the Christmas preview special on gacFamily. They got a nice variety of the well known names from Hallmark. Debbie Matenoupolis and Cameron Mathison with most of the Home and Family cast were hosting.

New movies coming with Jill Wagner, Jen Lilley, Cindy Busby, Susie Abromeit, Rukiya Bernard, Trevor Donovan, Cameron Mathison, Merritt Patterson, Chad Michael Murray, Jessica Lowndes. Lori Loughlin returning in When Hope Calls Christmas

Home Page - GAC Family


----------



## andyw715

I need another Mystery 101 movie!


----------



## Hot4Bo

osu1991 said:


> Bill Abbott wasn't kidding saying he wanted to compete with Hallmark. Just watched the Christmas preview special on gacFamily. They got a nice variety of the well known names from Hallmark. Debbie Matenoupolis and Cameron Mathison with most of the Home and Family cast were hosting.
> 
> New movies coming with Jill Wagner, Jen Lilley, Cindy Busby, Susie Abromeit, Rukiya Bernard, Trevor Donovan, Cameron Mathison, Merritt Patterson, Chad Michael Murray, Jessica Lowndes. Lori Loughlin returning in When Hope Calls Christmas
> 
> Home Page - GAC Family


It's very annoying that I seem to have this channel in SD but not HD with Xfinity, unless it is on another channel I am not finding. The HD channel should be 1620 but it says it is not authorized. I tried to add it on my Chromecast but it gives me some error about YouTube.

The error says, "To watch YouTube TV on this device, you'll need to sign up with a subscription first. If you have a subscription already, you'll just need to check that it uses the same email as your primary Assistant account." This is strange since GAC Family has nothing to do with YouTube according to a Google search.

Hmmm...I guess Google is wrong. I found GAC Family in the YouTube app. So strange!!


----------



## terpfan1980

Verizon FiOS doesn't seem to currently have the second of the two GAC channels. Hell, I am surprised they have any at this point. They had the older GAC channel, but dropped it in a carriage fight about 2 months ago now. In the last few weeks it seems they brought in GAC Living on ch. 635 (HD, 135 SD)

The older channel for GAC was 660 and that seems to want to be GAC Family, but, well, it isn't currently. Instead it turns up the "Unauthorized channel" message or similar. Actually currently it is not giving any error message, but also isn't giving any programming. Guide data is there for it, but that is all I currently have.

I'd love to see that channel carried too, and hopefully it will be soon. It seems that Verizon is just dragging on getting it done.


----------



## jlb

The printable checklists are now available


----------



## Hot4Bo

There is a movie coming up on GAC Family called The Great Christmas Switch about identical twins (played by Sarah Lind) who switch places to get away from their lives for a little while. There was a Hallmark movie in 2017 called Switched for Christmas, which was about identical twins (both played by Candace Cameron Bure) who switch places to get away from their lives for a little while. Does this sound too similar to anyone else or is it just me?


----------



## jlb

I think they are always recycling ideas


----------



## osu1991

The annual marathon of Christmas cheer begins tonight on the main Hallmark channel. Halloween appears to have thrown in the towel.


----------



## jlb

Yup. Between hallmarks countdown to Christmas, H M&M’s miracles of Christmas, lifetimes it’s a wonderful lifetime, and gac family’s schedule there are 88 movies between tonight and Xmas. Oh boy


----------



## Graymalkin

It's the same story in all of them. We know how they'll end. That's the comfort in it.


----------



## hummingbird_206

Watched *You, Me & The Christmas Trees* last night. I enjoyed it. But I love Danica so that helps.

Oh, and I signed up with Frndly again. I do the middle tier plan and was happy to see that the price remained $7.99/mo just like last year.


----------



## jlb

Yeah….we did annual to save a few dollars. We will watch all the other seasonal movies too.


----------



## Hot4Bo

OK, the Hallmark Channel is now officially driving me insane. I am used to the ads that pop up in the bottom right of the screen. I am even used to ones that go across the entire bottom of the screen. What is getting to me this year is that they have audio!!!! Sounds like tinkles and it is making me crazy!!!


----------



## Hot4Bo

Hot4Bo said:


> It's very annoying that I seem to have this channel in SD but not HD with Xfinity, unless it is on another channel I am not finding. The HD channel should be 1620 but it says it is not authorized. I tried to add it on my Chromecast but it gives me some error about YouTube.
> 
> The error says, "To watch YouTube TV on this device, you'll need to sign up with a subscription first. If you have a subscription already, you'll just need to check that it uses the same email as your primary Assistant account." This is strange since GAC Family has nothing to do with YouTube according to a Google search.
> 
> Hmmm...I guess Google is wrong. I found GAC Family in the YouTube app. So strange!!


This didn't work out the way I thought it would. I can't get the GAC Family movie from tonight through my Chromecast at all, not through YouTube or anywhere else. I guess I will have to watch it in the SD version on my TiVo.


----------



## osu1991

Hot4Bo said:


> This didn't work out the way I thought it would. I can't get the GAC Family movie from tonight through my Chromecast at all, not through YouTube or anywhere else. I guess I will have to watch it in the SD version on my TiVo.


Their YouTube channel is just a general preview channel with what is coming type promos. You will need a subscription from cable/satellite or a streaming tv service like Philo or Friendly to watch the actual programming.


----------



## 7thton

osu1991 said:


> The annual marathon of Christmas cheer begins tonight on the main Hallmark channel. Halloween appears to have thrown in the towel.


PSL is no match for Xmas fever!


----------



## 7thton

Hot4Bo said:


> OK, the Hallmark Channel is now officially driving me insane. I am used to the ads that pop up in the bottom right of the screen. I am even used to ones that go across the entire bottom of the screen. What is getting to me this year is that they have audio!!!! Sounds like tinkles and it is making me crazy!!!



The Disney Channel has done this before. It is very distracting!


----------



## Hot4Bo

I know this is the wrong thread but since I started the discussion here....

Does anyone know whether it is normal to have a channel in SD but not have access to the HD version with Xfinity?


----------



## hummingbird_206

Hot4Bo said:


> I know this is the wrong thread but since I started the discussion here....
> 
> Does anyone know whether it is normal to have a channel in SD but not have access to the HD version with Xfinity?


Back when I had Xfinity there were a lot of channels that they only gave me the SD feed and not the HD feed. OWN comes to mind right off the bat.


----------



## Hot4Bo

hummingbird_206 said:


> Back when I had Xfinity there were a lot of channels that they only gave me the SD feed and not the HD feed. OWN comes to mind right off the bat.


Well, that's disappointing.


----------



## andyw715

I'll watch anything with an older Winnie Cooper in it


----------



## Hot4Bo

Hot4Bo said:


> I know this is the wrong thread but since I started the discussion here....
> 
> Does anyone know whether it is normal to have a channel in SD but not have access to the HD version with Xfinity?


I just spent alot of time with Xfinity support. They claim that channel 1620 is an IP channel and TiVo doesn't get IP channels, which is why I get the SD version and not the HD version. He showed me other channels that are IP and my TiVo doesn't get those either. He claims it is totally on TiVo's side.


----------



## hummingbird_206

Hot4Bo said:


> I just spent alot of time with Xfinity support. They claim that channel 1620 is an IP channel and TiVo doesn't get IP channels, which is why I get the SD version and not the HD version. He showed me other channels that are IP and my TiVo doesn't get those either. He claims it is totally on TiVo's side.


I have no idea if it would work, but I'd try rerunning the guided setup on the TiVo. Make sure you enter the correct Xfinity. My old home had multiple options for my zip code and there were different channels associated with each (digital rebuild, etc.)


----------



## Hot4Bo

I found a thread here from last year with this same issue. IP Channels

Apparently, there is really no solution to this unless I get a Comcast X1 box. I found in that thread that I can go to the Comcast website and cast GAC Family HD to my Chromecast and it works while the movie is actually on. No recording and watching later, I guess.


----------



## Hot4Bo

I just read that Danica McKellar has officially jumped ship to GAC Family. She signed an exclusive multi-year deal to only do romcoms and Christmas movies on the new network.


----------



## terpfan1980

Hot4Bo said:


> I just read that Danica McKellar has officially jumped ship to GAC Family. She signed an exclusive multi-year deal to only do romcoms and Christmas movies on the new network.


Interesting. Thanks for passing that along.


----------



## Hot4Bo

I was just reading further. In addition to Danica Mckellar, they already have Lori Loughlin, Cameron Matheson, Susie Abromeit, Nick Bateman, Trevor Donovan, Rukiya Bernard, Cindy Busby, Sara Canning, Dillon Casey, Torrance Coombs, Trevor Donovan, Brendan Fehr, Jennie Garth, Maggie Lawson, Jen Lilly, Sarah Lind, Daniel Lissing, Jessica Lowndes, Matthew MacCaull, Chad Michael Murray, Sam Page, Merritt Patterson, Christopher Russell, Becca Tobin, Jill Wagner and Dewshane Williams. 

There are some of my favorites on that list. I wonder how many others will move to the new network?


----------



## osu1991

Some of the articles about it

Danica McKellar Inks Multi-Picture Deal With GAC Media - Deadline

Danica McKellar Leaving Hallmark for GAC Family: Will More 'Countdown to Christmas' Stars Follow Suit?


----------



## Hot4Bo

Figured I would post this here since it might interest posters in this thread. On November 19, Discovery Plus will air Food Network's first hoiday movie, Candy Coated Christmas, starring Molly McCook and Aaron O'Connell, with Ree Drummond as a guest star.


----------



## Graymalkin

I have the HD channel for GAC Family on my Xfinity X1 DVR, but not on my TiVo. So I’ll have to watch these new movies in bed or on my desktop or tablet via Xfinity Stream. Not a huge hardship.


----------



## DVR_Dave

Verizon FiOS doesn't carry GAC Family.


----------



## Hot4Bo

Graymalkin said:


> I have the HD channel for GAC Family on my Xfinity X1 DVR, but not on my TiVo. So I'll have to watch these new movies in bed or on my desktop or tablet via Xfinity Stream. Not a huge hardship.


I only have the TiVo in my living room. While there is a TV in my bedroom, it (and the Comcast digital tuning adapter in there) has not been plugged in since I moved here years ago. I just don't watch TV in my bedroom. I will have to stream it to my computer then cast it to my Chromecast. As I have said, it is annoying since I will have to watch live and can't record.


----------



## hummingbird_206

I'd never heard of GAC until this thread. I was pleasantly surprised to see that frndly carries it.


----------



## terpfan1980

DVR_Dave said:


> Verizon FiOS doesn't carry GAC Family.


That continues to irritate me, though at least for now I can use Frndly to get around that issue.


----------



## terpfan1980

Overlapping the info for anyone that might be trying to catch the right thing on GAC Family tonight:

Frndly TV is showing the wrong guide data / movie name for the movie that would be airing on GAC Family for the evening of 10/28/2021.

GAC Family shows their schedule here:
Schedule - GAC Family
In the prime time slot:
*Love on the Rise*

Frndly TV was showing the following movie:
*Autumn Stables*
From 2018 in their guide data for the prime time slot.

I reported it to them (Frndly TV) so they can get it fixed.


----------



## hummingbird_206

Frndly also has the wrong data on GAC for Sat Nov 6 (I think). The *Great Christmas Switch* is supposed to be on, but the Frndly guide shows *Going RV* I didn't think much about it since I'm used to TiVo having the wrong data a few days out and it gets updated.


----------



## terpfan1980

hummingbird_206 said:


> Frndly also has the wrong data on GAC for Sat Nov 6 (I think). The *Great Christmas Switch* is supposed to be on, but the Frndly guide shows *Going RV* I didn't think much about it since I'm used to TiVo having the wrong data a few days out and it gets updated.


If you go through their troubleshooting links, you can report the issue. Hopefully resolved soon.


----------



## 7thton

hummingbird_206 said:


> I'd never heard of GAC until this thread. I was pleasantly surprised to see that frndly carries it.


same!


----------



## jlb

Hot4Bo said:


> I only have the TiVo in my living room. While there is a TV in my bedroom, it (and the Comcast digital tuning adapter in there) has not been plugged in since I moved here years ago. I just don't watch TV in my bedroom. I will have to stream it to my computer then cast it to my Chromecast. As I have said, it is annoying since I will have to watch live and can't record.


PMs incoming&#8230;.


----------



## Hot4Bo

I loved the Ryan Paevey (Coyote Creek Christmas) movie tonight because Ryan Paevey, of course!! I thought the Torrey Devitto movie (The Christmas Promise) was really good until the last 15 minutes or so. Kind of lost me a little.


----------



## Hot4Bo

In line with my last post above, I don't know how I missed Hope at Christmas with Ryan Paevey in 2018 but I saw it tonight. Loved it!!! Not only is he gorgeous but I could listen to his voice all forever and never get tired of it. I just might have to read the book this one was based on.


----------



## rharmelink

*YouTube TV now has all three Hallmark channels*

I logged onto YTTV tonight to find the Hallmark channel, Hallmark Drama channel, and Hallmark Movie and Mysteries channel all available.

I just spent a few minutes to flag a bunch of movies to be recorded, so that they'll be available for 9 months.

Oddly enough, I had cancelled Frndly late last week, mostly because their app was inconvenient and clunky to use.

I was hoping YTTV would add the channels as an add-on option, so this is even better. They did add the Hallmark Movies Now late last year (?) for $6.99. Which as just sad, as HMN typically has a very limited offering of older movies.


----------



## jlb

rharmelink said:


> *YouTube TV now has all three Hallmark channels*
> 
> I logged onto YTTV tonight to find the Hallmark channel, Hallmark Drama channel, and Hallmark Movie and Mysteries channel all available.
> 
> I just spent a few minutes to flag a bunch of movies to be recorded, so that they'll be available for 9 months.
> 
> Oddly enough, I had cancelled Frndly late last week, mostly because their app was inconvenient and clunky to use.
> 
> I was hoping YTTV would add the channels as an add-on option, so this is even better. They did add the Hallmark Movies Now late last year (?) for $6.99. Which as just sad, as HMN typically has a very limited offering of older movies.


We had paid annual in July for Frndly. I cancelled so it won't renew but we will still use it until then for GAC content. But gladly moving all of our Hallmark watching to YTTV&#8230;.the frndly app leaves a little to be desired


----------



## Hot4Bo

My TiVo guide is doing something very odd. Channel 385 is Hallmark in HD. I wanted to be sure it was going to record A Kiss Before Christmas on 11/21 at 8PM. It is not in my To Do List so I went to the guide to see why. There is an entire chunk of time missing on both the HD channel and the SD channel. It goes from the 6PM movie on Sun 11/21 to the 8PM movie on 11/22. I have never seen it do this before. There is also a chunk of (different) time missing on channel 468 which is the HMM HD channel and its corresponding SD channel. I am sure it will all fix itself by next weekend but it is just weird.


----------



## Hot4Bo

Hot4Bo said:


> My TiVo guide is doing something very odd. Channel 385 is Hallmark in HD. I wanted to be sure it was going to record A Kiss Before Christmas on 11/21 at 8PM. It is not in my To Do List so I went to the guide to see why. There is an entire chunk of time missing on both the HD channel and the SD channel. It goes from the 6PM movie on Sun 11/21 to the 8PM movie on 11/22. I have never seen it do this before. There is also a chunk of (different) time missing on channel 468 which is the HMM HD channel and its corresponding SD channel. I am sure it will all fix itself by next weekend but it is just weird.


And it is back! So strange.


----------



## hummingbird_206

Watched Gingerbread Miracle and really liked it. I love Merritt Patterson (have since I first saw her on The Royals) so that helps. Don't remember seeing Jon-Michael Ecker in anything before, but liked him as well. I'm also liking the increased diversity in the Xmas movies this season, not just in the cast but also in the stories.


----------



## osu1991

Hallmark Staple Candace Cameron Bure Signs Megadeal With GAC Media


The battle of the holiday content continues. GAC Media has signed longtime Hallmark staple Candace Cameron Bure to develop, produce and star in movies and television programming across GAC Family a…




variety.com


----------



## wish_bgr

Heads-up on the Merry Movie Week over on Hallmark Movies & Mysteries... which segues into Hallmark Channel's perennial Christmas In July.


----------



## osu1991

Should be 3 new Christmas premieres in July too. First one on July 9th. 









Christmas in July 2022 | Hallmark Channel


Celebrate summer with a favorite tradition! It’s a month filled with romantic holiday movies only on Hallmark Channel, the Heart of TV.




www.hallmarkchannel.com





Hopefully they're better than most of the movies they've put out the last few months. IMO there have only been a couple of good ones the last few months during the 2nd quarter.


----------



## terpfan1980

osu1991 said:


> Should be 3 new Christmas premieres in July too. First one on July 9th.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christmas in July 2022 | Hallmark Channel
> 
> 
> Celebrate summer with a favorite tradition! It’s a month filled with romantic holiday movies only on Hallmark Channel, the Heart of TV.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.hallmarkchannel.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully they're better than most of the movies they've put out the last few months. IMO there have only been a couple of good ones the last few months during the 2nd quarter.


I wonder if part of the reasoning for that was the flight of so many of their former stars over to their competition at GAC ?


----------



## jlb

Could be. I wish GAC worked a deal with YouTube tv


----------



## terpfan1980

jlb said:


> Could be. I wish GAC worked a deal with YouTube tv


You could potentially add Frndly TV in the interim. (That's what I've had to do since Verizon FiOS isn't currently carrying GAC Family and also doesn't have Decades in my area.)

It's not terribly spendy and gets you a fair amount of content access for the cost.


----------



## jlb

We did that last holiday season. But I really hated the appletv app interface. But yeah we will likely at least do that come October


----------



## osu1991

I wouldn’t worry about GAC until October. They haven’t had any new movies since the 2 early in the year. Just reruns of classic tv and the occasional movie rerun. I assume they’re building up some inventory for the holidays and next year as it looked like most of the exclusive actors signed 2 movies a year deals.


----------



## terpfan1980

osu1991 said:


> I wouldn’t worry about GAC until October. They haven’t had any new movies since the 2 early in the year. Just reruns of classic tv and the occasional movie rerun. I assume they’re building up some inventory for the holidays and next year as it looked like most of the exclusive actors signed 2 movies a year deals.


GAC Family has a couple of Christmas in July films upcoming from what I could find when looking earlier. Though I suppose they may be repeats from this past Christmas (but then again they were shown as 2022, not 2021 films)


----------



## jlb

If I miss one or two Xmas in July on GAC that’s fine as I care most about the total schedule come the holidays.


----------



## osu1991

terpfan1980 said:


> GAC Family has a couple of Christmas in July films upcoming from what I could find when looking earlier. Though I suppose they may be repeats from this past Christmas (but then again they were shown as 2022, not 2021 films)



I think they’re repeats from last year, but haven’t looked at the guide for next week to actually check. I did have their promo for the July 4th marathons show up in my YouTube subscriptions.


----------



## osu1991

Looks like all repeats on GAC Saturday, Sunday and Monday according to the schedule on their website.


----------



## terpfan1980

jlb said:


> If I kiss one or two Xmas in July on GAC that’s fine as I care most about the total schedule come the holidays.


I did the pre-pay for a year as well. It wasn't that bad (total cost) and included the DVR service and all that. Per month pricing wasn't bad enough to irritate, let's put it that way.

On the other hand, I will say that Verizon FiOS continues to irritate at not having GAC Family available. The guide data still lists for it, but the channel is not there and hasn't been re-added. I know why they got rid of it originally, but the situation has definitely changed and it really would be nice to have the channel there now.


----------



## jlb

That’s what I’m saying too. The monthly for 4 months or so is fine for the volume of content holiday season. But it sure would be nice to have it on YTTV, but not if the cost for YTTV were to go up


----------



## Hot4Bo

Hot4Bo said:


> I just rewatched a favorite old Hallmark movie from 2013, Second Chances, with Alison Sweeney and Greg Vaughan. It lives on my TiVo and I have watched it a million times. I am continually baffled by the fact that Maxwell Caulfield (husband of Juliet Mills, star of Grease 2) appears in the credits, supposedly playing a character named Henry. I cannot find him anywhere in this movie (I know what he looks like older, I am not looking for the young guy in Grease 2 so it is not my brain playing tricks). I don't hear anyone call anyone else Henry. I would think if his scenes were cut, he probably wouldn't be in the credits. Has anyone seen this and spotted him?


Mystery finally solved just now after all these years!!!!! Apparently, all the times I have seen this movie (and I watch it alot since i love it) it was shown with some missing scenes. I just watched it on UPTV, where is was shown as Hearts on Fire and not Second Chances, and there is Maxwell Caulfield! For anyone who cares, he plays the old partner of Jeff's father. In this scene, he explains to Jeff how the fire went down that killed Jeff's father.


----------



## jlb

FYI, we decided to prepay for a year again to catch Xmas in July stuff on GAC and there seems to be a problem with frndly and recording GAC movies at the moment. You can say “record” but it won’t go into the scheduled queue. They say it is a known issue and they expect to have it fixed in 24-72 hours. Supposedly a data issue….


----------



## Generic

Hallmark's Christmas Movie Schedule for 2022: See the 40-Movie Lineup


----------



## wish_bgr

Time to make room on my Roamio for space for the 2022 lineup!


----------



## Hot4Bo

Maybe it's me (and I am positive it is) but shouldn't Hallmark Christmas movies be...happy? Have a happily EVER AFTER??? Not sure if there are spoilers allowed in this thread so I won't talk about which movie but I saw a preview for one of the movines for this year and I am not happy AT ALL!!!! Not even sure I want to watch the movie at this point. We shall see as it gets closer.


----------



## osu1991

Watched a the news ones last night and tonight. Enjoyed We Wish You A Married Christmas and A Kismet Christmas. Noel Next Door was kind of slow and boring. GAC’s A Divine Christmas was ok, but they overused the missing each other over and over theme.


----------



## osu1991

Just finished one of last weeks movies. Three Wise Men and A Baby. Hilarious, best one this year for me.


----------



## Hot4Bo

osu1991 said:


> Just finished one of last weeks movies. Three Wise Men and A Baby. Hilarious, best one this year for me.


It was fun!


----------



## OregonRider

I’ve recorded several Hallmark Christmas movies and all of the recordings start in the middle of some other movie. Frustrating.


----------



## DVR_Dave

OregonRider said:


> I’ve recorded several Hallmark Christmas movies and all of the recordings start in the middle of some other movie. Frustrating.


I've had zero issues with my recordings.

Is the time / time zone correct on your TiVo?


----------



## OregonRider

Time & TZ are correct. Besides, wouldn’t all recordings be messed up?
You’ve setup HM Movies to record & they’re fine?


----------



## DVR_Dave

Yes, I have recorded every HM and HM M&M Christmas movie this season.


----------



## OregonRider

Well that’s just weird. Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## OregonRider

I may have figured out the problem. I'm on Comcast. There are two channel options for HM (718 and 1458) and HM M&M 719 andn 1459.
Everything I watch in HD is a three digit channel.
I just went into Channel Options and removed the four digit HM channels and have setup some recordings on the three digit channels. Fingers crossed.
Oh and both options list the same programs at the same time.


----------



## DVR_Dave

🤞


----------



## mattack

I can't find a Deck the Hallmark podcast thread.. is there one? anyway, I suspect people in this thread have listened to that podcast.. I have had a bunch of the Hallmark movies recorded (some for YEARS), but finally went through and sort of watched (sometimes halfway paying attention, sometimes "watching" at 1.9x), so I could then listen to the Deck the Hallmark show for that particular movie. (Yes, I admit I'm not getting "the full experience" out of the movie, but I DO get more than just listening to the summary in the podcast episode.. and despite liking happy ending movies, I think I'm starting to agree with the "hate hallmark christmas movies" guy more and more..)

ANYWAY.. my actual question is -- does anybody know why Pando left the show? I presume he is/was just too busy?
I have been listening to episodes scattershot (when I watch the movie, then I listen to that episode).. but also tried searching around through the episode descriptions and didn't find any more info. (I did listen to his last ep though)


----------



## OregonRider

OregonRider said:


> I may have figured out the problem. I'm on Comcast. There are two channel options for HM (718 and 1458) and HM M&M 719 and 1459.
> Everything I watch in HD is a three digit channel.
> I just went into Channel Options and removed the four digit HM channels and have setup some recordings on the three digit channels. Fingers crossed.
> Oh and both options list the same programs at the same time.


Well, that was the problem. Using the 7xx channels worked.


----------



## StacieH

I recently signed up for the Hallmark streaming service (Hallmark Movies Now) and have been enjoying it. I do notice that it doesn't necessarily have the same movies as I see advertised for the Hallmark Channel, but that's not a huge deal at all. There is a ton to watch!

Friday will be my cheeseboard/wine/Christmas movies/putting up the tree day, and I expect Hallmark will be my main source for movies.


----------



## Hot4Bo

I really enjoyed 'Twas the Night Before Christmas. It was fun and different. I feel the same way about A Fabled Holiday. I am about half way through that one. Of course, Ryan Paevey is dreamy!!! LOL


----------



## Hot4Bo

Watching Hanukkah on Rye. About 20 minutes in and it's cute BUT even with all of the Jewish names in the credits, enough research into Judaism wasn't done. The male lead gets a call from his Jewish grandmother. The caller ID on his phone says "Bubby," This is NOT the yiddish word for grandmother and I don't think she should really appreciate being called a bubby. It is Bubbe. A bubby is something else entirely. LOL


----------



## mattack

I guess they're not doing the (almost) commercial free showings this year? At one point, the listings did list a bunch of ~1.5 hour showings on 12/25 (IIRC), but they don't anymore (except once in a while the rare time when you select a recording and it SAYS 1.5 hours, but it's clearly in an e.g. 8-10 time slot.. that's somehow a bug of the UI though, since I've seen e.g. 2 hour recordings say the show lasts 24 hours).

Not a huge deal, I guess I'll probably pick a few more that I know have Deck the Hallmark episodes, and (eventually) semi-watch them before listening to the podcast episode.


----------

